# Mini-Rant: Yarn Lying



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

This is so stupid that I hesitate to even post it, but I think it might help me if I get it off my chest. There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn. She wants to be a ‘yarn snob’ but can’t really afford it, so she lies. For instance, right now she is using Paton’s Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she’s using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards). She is a very public knitter, so it’s not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It’s pretty easy to see the difference.

A few months ago, she used Paton’s Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious.

I can’t think of anyone who really cares what type of yarn she uses. It’s the lying that’s bothersome; speaks to character. Up until she decided to become a yarn snob, she was very happy with Paton’s yarns, especially when she could get them using coupons at Jo-Ann’s. Apparently, she still does that but doesn’t want anyone to know it. I don’t understand who it is she’s trying to impress; people who knit will know that she’s lying and people who don’t knit won’t know what she’s talking about.

On the one hand, she is someone that I mostly avoid (for obvious reasons) and I don’t really care what she does. On the other hand, I find it insulting that she thinks my knitting friends and I are so stupid that we would believe her yarn lies. What can you even say to someone who does this?

I have spoken with other knitters that I know; they don’t lie about their yarn and neither do I. Has anyone here ever felt it necessary to lie about the type of yarn you are using? If you are willing to ‘fess up, would you mind explaining your reasoning?

Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Glad you could rant.. this is a good place for it.
If she didn't do it in the past, do you know what changed for her that she started doing this?
It might not be that she thinks you and your friends are stupid... she needs some ego-boosting for some reason and has (unfortunately) chosen this way to do it.
it's actually kind of sad. I can understand avoiding her. 
I've taken to (when I can remember, and don't get caught up in it) to just say "Oh" and change the subject or walk away.
No, I haven't found it "necessary" to lie about the yarns I use ... can't say I know anyone who does...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Shoot, if I use good old Red Heart, I say it.... I have no need to brag about the size of my wallet. It is an interesting topic though. The need to impress through....... YARN.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

In the past, I've had quilter friends who just didn't feel good about their quilts unless they had used the most expensive fabric, batting, tools....and the newest patterns. It wasn't that they looked down on lesser materials, I don't think, it seemed they just didn't feel their time and effort was worth anything less than the most expensive and/or exclusive. Please note, I've NEVER run into a quilter or any other crafts person that lied about the materials they were using. The person you are talking about has serious problems that are not yours to fix. I agree with knit4ES, change the subject quickly, or as others have said, ignore and avoid her. What a sad thing.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Sad, it only speaks of insecurity


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

It is sad. I think that if I were going to fib about my yarn it would be to make it sound like I spent less than I did if I were talking to someone who couldn't afford what I have but since I only buy drastically reduced expensive yarns or what I get at Walmart I'd tell the truth about it so maybe they'd be able to take advantage of the same. I don't understand. I wonder if she does.

ETA what to say? Agree with above, change the subject or say nothing.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

You and your friends know that she is lying, so the only person she is fooling is herself.

She might have self esteem issues, and thinks that you will admire her if you think she spends a lot. If there is someone in your group who is close to her, maybe that person can tell her that it doesn't matter how much she pays for her yarn.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Perhaps, she's envious of yarns other people can afford and are using. Maybe, someone said something negative about her choices. There could be any number of reasons. Has anyone taken her aside and asked her?


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

It makes me wonder if something in her life has taken a serious downturn, and this is the avenue she's chosen to make herself feel better. I agree, it's weird. Like you say, the only people who would be impressed are also the ones who will know better than to believe her. It's sad that she can't put that 2+2 together.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

If she is lying about her yarn oh well . She wants to have the same as everyone else . I think she feels that people will look down on her. I think she just wants to be accepted . Very sad that she thinks that way.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Why lie? Everyone uses the yarn they can afford. It's the end product that counts & people admire. Isn't it?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> Glad you could rant.. this is a good place for it.
> If she didn't do it in the past, do you know what changed for her that she started doing this?
> It might not be that she thinks you and your friends are stupid... she needs some ego-boosting for some reason and has (unfortunately) chosen this way to do it.
> it's actually kind of sad. I can understand avoiding her.
> ...


Thanks for your comments. She has had a major life change in the last few years, a divorce, although she was pretty quick to take up with another man so I don't know if that has much to do with it (although I suppose it could). We've tried changing the subject, but she manages to bring it back around to the quality yarn she's using versus the far lesser yarns anyone else is using. Some have mentioned that what she's using doesn't look like what she says it is, but we are told that we obviously don't know much about the finer yarns.

It's a very strange situation and has caused many to avoid her. I'm sure she would have far more friends if she wasn't prone to such behavior. Sometimes I think it's sad, too, and I might feel sorry for her except it's so aggravating to be around her that my sympathy wanes.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

books said:


> Shoot, if I use good old Red Heart, I say it.... I have no need to brag about the size of my wallet. It is an interesting topic though. The need to impress through....... YARN.


Oh, my goodness. We don't ever want to get her started on acrylics! I use acrylics probably as often as I use natural fibers, as they certainly have their place, but when she's around feelings have often been hurt based solely on someone's choice of yarn. (Typing this makes it sound so ridiculous . . . )


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If it really matters, you could admire her yarn and ask where she got it, as you would like to get the same weight and color and brand. Or, you could privately ask her and see what she answers. Or, you could simply try to imagine that there is something deeper that is causing her to lie about the yarn.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe it has to do with value of your work. I know that seems odd, but maybe for some reason if you put value in the price of your materials and not the value of the quality of your work you need to feel like beefing up your own ego? I am not sure for this. I find every yarn has a purpose. Though I still insist that the yarn I used the other day that was given to me from some ones old stash must have come from the dark ages. I made a pair of crochet fingerless mitts and I am most certain the yarn was used to make armor. It was a very old skein of red heart. I think we buy that size for 5 dollars now but it was marked 2 from hobby lobby. Ancient I tell you. 

P.S. I am adding some more armor to my mitts. I found out I kind of like my fingers covered.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> In the past, I've had quilter friends who just didn't feel good about their quilts unless they had used the most expensive fabric, batting, tools....and the newest patterns. It wasn't that they looked down on lesser materials, I don't think, it seemed they just didn't feel their time and effort was worth anything less than the most expensive and/or exclusive. Please note, I've NEVER run into a quilter or any other crafts person that lied about the materials they were using. The person you are talking about has serious problems that are not yours to fix. I agree with knit4ES, change the subject quickly, or as others have said, ignore and avoid her. What a sad thing.


You make a good point. It could be that she thinks her time and effort is worth using only the best materials, but she is still having to use the more common and affordable yarns, so maybe lying about it makes her feel better in some way. I know I would never be able to fix her problem, but it sure isn't easy listening to it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know a person very much like this person. Everything that comes out of her mouth is a lie, and said in an attempt to impress. If she told me it was snowing I'd get up and look just to be sure. Its sad that they feel that's the only way they can have friends, when in fact once people catch on to the lies they're more likely to completely ignore the person or put distance between them. I know I certainly do.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't see the point of lying about her yarn. But the concern is that if she lies about that, what else is a lie? I feel sad for your acquaintance, she clearly needs to feel better about herself and this must be the way she's trying to accomplish it. I don't blame you for avoiding her, but maybe understand a little that she's in a very sad place. You don't have to be around her to understand that she's a very insecure person. In fact, she might drag you down with her if you were to hang out with her.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> It is sad. I think that if I were going to fib about my yarn it would be to make it sound like I spent less than I did if I were talking to someone who couldn't afford what I have but since I only buy drastically reduced expensive yarns or what I get at Walmart I'd tell the truth about it so maybe they'd be able to take advantage of the same. I don't understand. I wonder if she does.
> 
> ETA what to say? Agree with above, change the subject or say nothing.


I agree with what you say about discussing the amount spent on yarn. I don't usually mention the amount I have spent unless I've gotten such a great deal and want to share that information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Of the usual attendees at our knitting group, there are those who would knit with pricey yarns _if_ they could afford them; there are those who can afford them, but actually _prefer_ the cheapo synthetics, and there are those who - despite always complaining about lack of income - almost exclusively knit with the higher-end yarns. There's not a one of the dozen or so who bother to disguise or lie about their yarn choices or who doesn't praise the well-made projects of others - no matter what quality/price the yarn used.

Such carrying on as you describe is ludicrous.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I meant to say in my first post that I sympathize with you... it is aggravating... take deep breaths...


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I actually spend an embarrassing amount of money on yarn at times - I certainly don't like to advertise it. It's my one guilty pleasure, loving the feel of good yarn running through my fingers. Maybe I should start telling people it's Red Heart.... ;-)


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

ChasingRainbows said:


> You and your friends know that she is lying, so the only person she is fooling is herself.
> 
> She might have self esteem issues, and thinks that you will admire her if you think she spends a lot. If there is someone in your group who is close to her, maybe that person can tell her that it doesn't matter how much she pays for her yarn.





deenashoemaker said:


> Perhaps, she's envious of yarns other people can afford and are using. Maybe, someone said something negative about her choices. There could be any number of reasons. Has anyone taken her aside and asked her?


At this point, I don't think there is anyone left who wants to talk to her one-on-one (at least I know that I don't want it to be me). Most of us use yarns we can afford and yarns that are appropriate to our projects, whether acrylic or natural fibers. It could be that she thinks she will get more respect by exaggerating how much she has spent, but that couldn't be farther from the truth, bargain hunters that we are. :sm17:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

nanna caz said:


> Why lie? Everyone uses the yarn they can afford. It's the end product that counts & people admire. Isn't it?


And that's the way it should be!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> If it really matters, you could admire her yarn and ask where she got it, as you would like to get the same weight and color and brand. Or, you could privately ask her and see what she answers. Or, you could simply try to imagine that there is something deeper that is causing her to lie about the yarn.


That's an interesting approach.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> Sad, it only speaks of insecurity


put her out of your mind..........the secret of Happiness is to avoid caustic people.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> Maybe it has to do with value of your work. I know that seems odd, but maybe for some reason if you put value in the price of your materials and not the value of the quality of your work you need to feel like beefing up your own ego? I am not sure for this. I find every yarn has a purpose. Though I still insist that the yarn I used the other day that was given to me from some ones old stash must have come from the dark ages. I made a pair of crochet fingerless mitts and I am most certain the yarn was used to make armor. It was a very old skein of red heart. I think we buy that size for 5 dollars now but it was marked 2 from hobby lobby. Ancient I tell you.
> 
> P.S. I am adding some more armor to my mitts. I found out I kind of like my fingers covered.


Ha,ha. Maybe they'll soften up after you wash them. I find that to be the case with plenty of Red Heart yarns.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I know a person very much like this person. Everything that comes out of her mouth is a lie, and said in an attempt to impress. If she told me it was snowing I'd get up and look just to be sure. Its sad that they feel that's the only way they can have friends, when in fact once people catch on to the lies they're more likely to completely ignore the person or put distance between them. I know I certainly do.


My grandmother always said "There's one in every bunch," but I hate to think there might be another one like her.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> I don't see the point of lying about her yarn. But the concern is that if she lies about that, what else is a lie? I feel sad for your acquaintance, she clearly needs to feel better about herself and this must be the way she's trying to accomplish it. I don't blame you for avoiding her, but maybe understand a little that she's in a very sad place. You don't have to be around her to understand that she's a very insecure person. In fact, she might drag you down with her if you were to hang out with her.


You make a good point. The yarn lying could very well be the tip of the iceberg. I can empathize that she could be very unhappy about herself, but that doesn't make it any easier to tolerate. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Of the usual attendees at our knitting group, there are those who would knit with pricey yarns _if_ they could afford them; there are those who can afford them, but actually _prefer_ the cheapo synthetics, and there are those who - despite always complaining about lack of income - almost exclusively knit with the higher-end yarns. There's not a one of the dozen or so who bother to disguise or lie about their yarn choices or who doesn't praise the well-made projects of others - no matter what quality/price the yarn used.
> 
> Such carrying on as you describe is ludicrous.


Your group sounds a lot like mine!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> I meant to say in my first post that I sympathize with you... it is aggravating... take deep breaths...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Could be her upbringing.
I had a landlady that, everything she had was better than yours or she didn't need it.
She lived in a house that she bought from her father. A two family.
I found out years later, when speaking to her, that she finally accepted the house she had.
Two of her sisters had thier own homes and she thought theirs were better than hers.
Her mother brought all the girls up to think that they were better than everyone else.
She went to the snobby restaurants. Ones, that my wife and I walked out of because the way we were treated at the door.
We have a new Cinema. But, she won't go there. There is a better class of people at this other one.

I worked with a woman who told me about friend who's daughter was that way.
She was brought up to have the best. Even though she could not afford it.
Her mother brought her clothes to a seamstress to have name brand labels put in so she would wear the clothes that she could afford.

As it has been said, she is only fooling herself.
Dick


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> I actually spend an embarrassing amount of money on yarn at times - I certainly don't like to advertise it. It's my one guilty pleasure, loving the feel of good yarn running through my fingers. Maybe I should start telling people it's Red Heart.... ;-)


 :sm09: :sm09: I do understand this!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

You could bring in a skein of whatever she is using (e.g. Patons) and say, oh look what I found for $4.70. And it looks a lot like your yarn. It doesn't look like there's much of a difference at all except the price. You could save yourself a lot of money if you bought Patons and no one would be the wiser. It is a subtle way of calling her out without totally embarrassing her. It might get her to drop the pretense.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

DickWorrall said:


> Could be her upbringing.
> I had a landlady that, everything she had was better than yours or she didn't need it.
> She lived in a house that she bought from her father. A two family.
> I found out years later, when speaking to her, that she finally accepted the house she had.
> ...


You could be right. I don't know a lot about her upbringing. I have to say your comment about adding name brand labels to ordinary clothes does sound a lot like 'yarn lying'!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> You could bring in a skein of whatever she is using (e.g. Patons) and say, oh look what I found for $4.70. And it looks a lot like your yarn. It doesn't look like there's much of a difference at all except the price. You could save yourself a lot of money if you bought Patons and no one would be the wiser. It is a subtle way of calling her out without totally embarrassing her. It might get her to drop the pretense.


That's actually worth a shot. Would have to find a way to make sure she had the same project going, though. Thanks.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness - you have a 'sad' friend!! She in my opinion, has a big case of inferiority and is trying to make herself look and feel good by telling these lies.
I am glad I don't know her or she would disown me as I usually only knit with acrylic yarn as my family tend to toss everything into the washing machine!!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh my goodness - you have a 'sad' friend!! She in my opinion, has a big case of inferiority and is trying to make herself look and feel good by telling these lies.
> I am glad I don't know her or she would disown me as I usually only knit with acrylic yarn as my family tend to toss everything into the washing machine!!


That's a really good policy! Who wants to put in all that time only to have it ruined?!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

society has gotten so depraved anymore


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

no1girl said:


> put her out of your mind..........*the secret of Happiness is to avoid caustic people.*


Good idea!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

just gossip, let it go.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

She may be having a change in personality due to mental problems. Does anyone in your group know a close relative like a sister or daughter/son?


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't understand this woman's thought process. I never claim to be using anything other than what I'm using, and I agree with a previous poster, who said every yarn has a purpose. When I first started yarn craft, I used good old Red Heart Super Saver because it was cheap, readily available, and stood up to repeated frogging. At the same time, I would drool over the expensive wool, silk, mohair and alpaca yarns I saw. Then, when I got better at knitting and crochet, I splurged and spent a couple hundred dollars at a LYS, and, while some of that yarn became some of the most beautiful items I've made, I didn't get more joy from knitting them just because they were high dollar yarns. In fact, I like the challenge of making beautiful things from cheaper yarn, because then I can knit more for the same money! Thank goodness for online yarn stores, eBay, and coupons, which makes it easier to obtain good to great yarn for less money.


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Feel sorry for her. She must be so unhappy with herself or situation.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

PAR said:


> Feel sorry for her. She must be so unhappy with herself or situation.


Yes.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

What's the point of calling her out on it? 
you don't know what she is dealing with in her life that makes her do this. A little kindness goes a long way


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I do not like Acrylic wool, but still use it for certain things. I love the name brand, expensive yarns, but I buy all types, Patons, Sirdar, Debbie Bliss, Rowan, Louisa Harding etc. I will knit with anything if it is nice and soft and not harsh. Do I sound like a Yarn Snob, because, all the time I am working I can afford to buy decent yarn. When my children were small I always used acrylic which is made from oil, not nice sheep, alpaca, etc.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

You know many things come to mind, and all of it just makes me think of how lost she is in her life. I think of the sister in A streetcar name desire, the aunt in that live action Disney Alice in wonder land move. Many, many more movies and stories of some one who is so lost in their life they have some little fantasy they are trying to live and telling people. Maybe she thinks if she keeps telling every one they will believe it, or she needs to tell every one so she can believe it. Who knows how the mind works. They have shown that people with multiple personalities do not have the same allergies. Basically it is in our heads, so who knows.

http://www.dingtwist.com/power-of-belief-dissociative-identity-disorder/


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh my goodness - you have a 'sad' friend!! She in my opinion, has a big case of inferiority and is trying to make herself look and feel good by telling these lies.
> I am glad I don't know her or she would disown me as I usually only knit with acrylic yarn as my family tend to toss everything into the washing machine!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> Maybe it has to do with value of your work. I know that seems odd, but maybe for some reason if you put value in the price of your materials and not the value of the quality of your work you need to feel like beefing up your own ego? I am not sure for this. I find every yarn has a purpose. Though I still insist that the yarn I used the other day that was given to me from some ones old stash must have come from the dark ages. I made a pair of crochet fingerless mitts and I am most certain the yarn was used to make armor. It was a very old skein of red heart. I think we buy that size for 5 dollars now but it was marked 2 from hobby lobby. Ancient I tell you.
> 
> P.S. I am adding some more armor to my mitts. I found out I kind of like my fingers covered.


I like the looks of that mitt! Might you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

This sounds like what your knitter acquaintance might have. Not quite a mental condition but a problem to cope with. Just a thought. Sorta sad.


Lies Bring Attention to the Person

Therapist Mark Tyrell, founder of Uncommon Solutions, suggests some people who lie pathologically do so to seek attention. Individuals who want to have center stage wherever they are may have to make up stories to capture people's interest. These types of people crave an audience and get a high off it, and this leads them to lie more. Therefore, if you see someone constantly engaging in attention-seeking behaviors, he or she may also be lying to support this need.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my! Why lie? Who knows but it seems like a low self image to me. I mean who cares or judges what brand of yarn you use. :sm17: :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

To be honest, I don't know enough about yarns in general to tell if someone is fibbing about what they are using. I am suprised when I see pictures of yarn with the price still attached. Unless it's an amazing bargain, or in pre-decimal money, which is fun. I can sometimes afford a little amount of luxury yarn on offer, but it's for something special, with a little gloating about the bargain. In a photo, it's easy enough to show the label for the yarn, for information, not the price, though accidents happen. 

This person is just daft, and best avoided when annoying. I sympathise with your annoyance though.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

luree said:


> If she is lying about her yarn oh well . She wants to have the same as everyone else . I think she feels that people will look down on her. I think she just wants to be accepted . Very sad that she thinks that way.


OMG! Wonder what she would think of me? I regularly go to the thrift store, pick up several wool sweaters that haven't been serged, disassemble, re-skein and wash. I then reknit them into lovely socks, wrist warmers, etc. and re-gift them. I can get as many as I can fit into a bag for $1. The other day I got a 90% cashmere sweater for $9.99 at a consignment shop. Gorgeous shade of green (this one I won't have to overdye!) and I'll get many lovely items out of it and almost pure cashmere! I'd feel sorry for that lady and agree with others that it's a symptom of low self-esteem.

If it really bothers you, perhaps one time when you KNOW that she's not being truthful you might say "Oh, I thought such and such was a four-ply. Yours looks like a two-ply. I must be mistaken." She'll know she's been caught and may realize that others know she's not being truthful and hopefully stop. Sorry if that sounds too aggressive


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

lindamarcella said:


> OMG! Wonder what she would think of me? I regularly go to the thrift store, pick up several wool sweaters that haven't been serged, disassemble, re-skein and wash. I then reknit them into lovely socks, wrist warmers, etc. and re-gift them. I can get as many as I can fit into a bag for $1. The other day I got a 90% cashmere sweater for $9.99 at a consignment shop. Gorgeous shade of green (this one I won't have to overdye!) and I'll get many lovely items out of it and almost pure cashmere! I'd feel sorry for that lady and agree with others that it's a symptom of low self-esteem.
> 
> If it really bothers you, perhaps one time when you KNOW that she's not being truthful you might say "Oh, I thought such and such was a four-ply. Yours looks like a two-ply. I must be mistaken." She'll know she's been caught and may realize that others know she's not being truthful and hopefully stop. Sorry if that sounds too aggressive


That is a good idea and the OP could ask to borrow the band because she likes the yarn so much so she can go and buy some of the same. You can guarantee that the other woman will think up some excuse to not give her the band.


----------



## zhentup (Nov 11, 2016)

Spinning yarns-it seems this person is yelling for help, but who knows. I feel bad for her (note I didn't say sorry for her) that she feels she must play these games to feel better about herself. I usually say a prayer for people like this, who are only calling attention to themselves, when the "yarn" is so obvious. She sounds like she needs all the help she can get.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Thanks for your comments. She has had a major life change in the last few years, a divorce, although she was pretty quick to take up with another man so I don't know if that has much to do with it (although I suppose it could). We've tried changing the subject, but she manages to bring it back around to the quality yarn she's using versus the far lesser yarns anyone else is using. Some have mentioned that what she's using doesn't look like what she says it is, but we are told that we obviously don't know much about the finer yarns.
> 
> It's a very strange situation and has caused many to avoid her. I'm sure she would have far more friends if she wasn't prone to such behavior. Sometimes I think it's sad, too, and I might feel sorry for her except it's so aggravating to be around her that my sympathy wanes.


Very sad and it sounds like a self esteem issue.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

This is really a "new" one on me! If I'm thinking of lying it would be to those who don't knit in the first place,and not to those that knit.She sure needs help.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

"I can't think of anyone who cares what kind of yarn she uses." 

I can.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

"I can't think of anyone who cares what kind of yarn she uses." 

I can.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Could be she needs an ego boost. I would smile and tell her her yarn is lovely. Aiding and abetting? Maybe.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like a co-worker of mine. She is constantly trying to one-up everyone in order to make herself look "better" than everyone else. She picks apart everything anyone says to try and find fault with it. She lies about things to other people but not to me because she knows I will not engage in her negative behavior. I ignore her as best as I can. She despises me because I won't allow her to get to me. She reeks of insecurity and is also an OCD control freak. Those kind of people (IMO) have serious mental issues. I remind myself that it is her problem, not mine and try to keep myself from being irritated by her. I choose to be positive, glass half-full. She is definitely a glass-half-empty person.

Unfortunately, it does effect me when I know I will be working with her, I don't have my normal bouncy enthusiasm. I have to try harder to be "me". 
People like that are soul-suckers.

Sad.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

kponsw said:


> This is so stupid that I hesitate to even post it, but I think it might help me if I get it off my chest. There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn. She wants to be a 'yarn snob' but can't really afford it, so she lies. For instance, right now she is using Paton's Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she's using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards). She is a very public knitter, so it's not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It's pretty easy to see the difference.
> 
> A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious.
> 
> ...


Question: How do you know when this person is lying?
Answer: When her lips move.

That's a pretty old saying but I think this person has more issues than most. My guess is that it doesn't matter what you or anyone says to her, she will continue to lie. Ignore her if possible.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

it is possible her new man does not support her yarn habit. she lies about her yarn because she needs to hide that she is not really happy in her life. she is only fooling herself so when she lies just say something nice about it and let it go. maybe her imagined life is better than her real life.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Poor dear is really feeling insecure and making herself a controversial topic.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I don't know if i would be annoyed with her because it's really very sad....if her work is nice it doesn't matter what yarn she is using


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been known to brag about the yarn I've gotten at garage sales or charity shops. "She sold me the entire trash bag full of yarn for only $3.00!" Or "I should be ashamed that I spent over $20.00 per skein but I really needed it for a special gift." Makes me wonder if she lies about this, what else is she not truthful about? I would suggest simply mentally rolling your eyes at her comments and just respond with "That's nice."


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Odd behavior at best. Something is definitely missing in her life. Maybe she's having issues with aging-some women do. The women I knit with use all types and prices of yarn based on the project. We have some who only knit for charity-lots of acrylic there, and some who knit elaborate shawls with very pricey stuff. No one cares-it's the knitting we love, and the sharing of knowledge and techniques and tips. I doubt there are many knitters who would actually want to spend any time with a women whose ego needs constant feeding.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

She sounds like one of my friends, except this one talks about purses. She spends a LOT of money on designer bags, and a couple of years ago when I was quite ill, convinced my husband I needed one of these pricey bags. Well, not wanting to use the pricey bag for everyday use this year, I bought myself a new purse. When she complimented me on it, I thanked her and told her it was under $20 at Payless. It left her speechless. No, not real leather, but it keeps stuff dry and is stylish, and will last me a few years. 

All of this that she does is a cry for attention. She is always showing off her latest tech gadget or accessory. I think it makes her crazy because I couldn't care less.

Same with yarn. Yes, I do use expensive yarn, but I also use acrylics and everything in between. I cannot imagine an afghan made with expensive wool that my husband, kids and dogs would abuse! Acrylic for those, and it wears like iron and is machine washable and dryable!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

sdresner said:


> I don't know if i would be annoyed with her because it's really very sad....if her work is nice it doesn't matter what yarn she is using


But what if this person also claims others work as her own, changes a designer's pattern because the designer just didn't "get it right", and other such nonsense? I think that's beyond sad, that's just out and out lying to make herself look more important, and more knowledgeable than she actually is. Once caught telling these tales she then comes up with yet more tales to cover her butt because everyone knows she's lying? It then becomes a vicious circle, no one wins, and the teller of tales not only refuses to admit that she's lying, but lashes out at those around her that have become wise to her ways? What do you call that type of person?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

If you are interested... read  People of the Lie  by M. Scott Peck
My youngest brother was like this.. and reading this book helped me come to terms with it.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

There is an underlying reason she is not saying the truth. Some people like to brag and make up stories that are not true but it makes them feel superior.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I always change patterns.....I was unaware that it was a no no. More to the subject being discussed, the next time it happens, I would say something like "Gee, I am pretty sure that yarn is two ply instead of one. Whoever sold it to you could be ripping you off - I'd check it out if I were you. It's working up beautifully though." If nothing else, she will start to avoid you in the future, and you have the peace of mind that you spoke your mind in a nice way.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with what everyone has said. You could also say something like, where did you get it, I have never seen......, give me a snip of it....

and later, well I asked about it and they said you are mistaken, so and so never made yarn like that....

of course, you would be bearding the lion in the den and a little mean, but oh well!.....


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

rainie said:


> She may be having a change in personality due to mental problems. Does anyone in your group know a close relative like a sister or daughter/son?


I agree. If that kind of behavior is new or escalating, it's worrisome for her.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> I always change patterns.....I was unaware that it was a no no. More to the subject being discussed, the next time it happens, I would say something like "Gee, I am pretty sure that yarn is two ply instead of one. Whoever sold it to you could be ripping you off - I'd check it out if I were you. It's working up beautifully though." If nothing else, she will start to avoid you in the future, and you have the peace of mind that you spoke your mind in a nice way.


Its not the changing of patterns so much as the lying about doing so, or stating the designer has no clue as to what she's doing that bothers me. I bet if you change a pattern you at least admit to it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

when is changing patterns a no no?



Shylinn said:


> I always change patterns.....I was unaware that it was a no no. More to the subject being discussed, the next time it happens, I would say something like "Gee, I am pretty sure that yarn is two ply instead of one. Whoever sold it to you could be ripping you off - I'd check it out if I were you. It's working up beautifully though." If nothing else, she will start to avoid you in the future, and you have the peace of mind that you spoke your mind in a nice way.


----------



## rspamp (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi. I read this and it made me sad. I have been subjected to scrutiny by yarn snobs as well lol. The first knitting project I did after retiring and not knitting for many years was picking up some fisherman type yarn from my old stash and knitting a very complicated (to me) Celtic pattern sweater for my youngest daughter. I was invited to a knitting group and everyone pretty much just went oh about my choice of yarn, some of which was still labelled. I was intimated, to be sure, but finished the sweater anyway. I chose not to return to the group. The sweater was gorgeous and the yarn was quite lovely. I have since purchased some higher end yarns and love them but there is nothing wrong with inexpensive yarns. It is the labor of love that counts. 
That said, my heart goes out to this lier. It seems that she is feeling insecure and needs to be pumped up a bit and above all, accepted. It is all pretty sad. Denying her friendship will only increase her insecurity and her need to to fabricate her circumstances. I understand that she may be very difficult to endure and tolerate but she needs understanding as hard as that is. Please know that I am not criticizing you in any way. She is a sad soul. Maybe you can spread a little love.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wroclawnice said:


> There is an underlying reason she is not saying the truth. Some people like to brag and make up stories that are not true but it makes them feel superior.


And those usually the type who graduate to the next step of trying to make you feel inferior by any means possible. It can be subtle, but it is usually the next step to becoming a totally toxic individual.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

She's either very insecure, or she's an habitual liar. In either case, you're not going to change her. Neither is anyone else. She's got her reasons, even tho they don't make sense to anyone else! It's easy to say just ignore her, but if you're like me, it aggravates you enough that you simply can't. I find myself to be a very right/wrong black/white person. I've been that way my entire life, and finally, at age 65, I'm trying to change. Not so much the way I think, but the way I react to things like this. I've decided that if I can't change a person or the things they do (and I can't - and I shouldn't), then I have to change the way I react. 
If you're much younger than I am, and it seems like everyone is!- -all I can say is don't be like me. Don't waste your life letting others determine how you feel. It just sucks the joy right out of life. I'm not criticizing you! I just wish I'd learned this earlier in my life. I'm a lot happier now.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

She isn't harming anyone but herself. Show her some charity. Admire her work, but avoid discussing the yarn.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

rainie said:


> She may be having a change in personality due to mental problems. Does anyone in your group know a close relative like a sister or daughter/son?


I don't think there is anyone who is close enough to her to approach any of her family members about this. I don't think her family is very invested in her knitting (although I can't really be sure), especially since her divorce.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

There's another point. Her divorce may have left her feeling inferior and insecure. Maybe it's temporary.


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

My first thought!
Does she say the price of the yarn when she is telling the brand name?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

bakrmom said:


> What's the point of calling her out on it?
> you don't know what she is dealing with in her life that makes her do this. A little kindness goes a long way


It's not even so much calling her out on it as it is being gobsmacked by such obvious and unnecessary lies. When she says "This is Spud & Chloe Outer" and you say "It doesn't look like it" and she responds with "Well, you don't know anything," what can you do other than say "Okay" and walk away? It just so socially awkward.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Fricia said:


> This sounds like what your knitter acquaintance might have. Not quite a mental condition but a problem to cope with. Just a thought. Sorta sad.
> 
> Lies Bring Attention to the Person
> 
> Therapist Mark Tyrell, founder of Uncommon Solutions, suggests some people who lie pathologically do so to seek attention. Individuals who want to have center stage wherever they are may have to make up stories to capture people's interest. These types of people crave an audience and get a high off it, and this leads them to lie more. Therefore, if you see someone constantly engaging in attention-seeking behaviors, he or she may also be lying to support this need.


Very interesting. It does seem pathological, because there is really no need to make things up like that.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Lostie said:


> To be honest, I don't know enough about yarns in general to tell if someone is fibbing about what they are using. I am suprised when I see pictures of yarn with the price still attached. Unless it's an amazing bargain, or in pre-decimal money, which is fun. I can sometimes afford a little amount of luxury yarn on offer, but it's for something special, with a little gloating about the bargain. In a photo, it's easy enough to show the label for the yarn, for information, not the price, though accidents happen.
> 
> This person is just daft, and best avoided when annoying. I sympathise with your annoyance though.


Thank you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lindamarcella said:


> OMG! Wonder what she would think of me? I regularly go to the thrift store, pick up several wool sweaters that haven't been serged, disassemble, re-skein and wash. I then reknit them into lovely socks, wrist warmers, etc. and re-gift them. I can get as many as I can fit into a bag for $1. The other day I got a 90% cashmere sweater for $9.99 at a consignment shop. Gorgeous shade of green (this one I won't have to overdye!) and I'll get many lovely items out of it and almost pure cashmere! I'd feel sorry for that lady and agree with others that it's a symptom of low self-esteem.
> 
> If it really bothers you, perhaps one time when you KNOW that she's not being truthful you might say "Oh, I thought such and such was a four-ply. Yours looks like a two-ply. I must be mistaken." She'll know she's been caught and may realize that others know she's not being truthful and hopefully stop. Sorry if that sounds too aggressive


I know a lot of people who do exactly as you do. I have never been lucky enough to come across such a find.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

kayrein said:


> Sounds like a co-worker of mine. She is constantly trying to one-up everyone in order to make herself look "better" than everyone else. She picks apart everything anyone says to try and find fault with it. She lies about things to other people but not to me because she knows I will not engage in her negative behavior. I ignore her as best as I can. She despises me because I won't allow her to get to me. She reeks of insecurity and is also an OCD control freak. Those kind of people (IMO) have serious mental issues. I remind myself that it is her problem, not mine and try to keep myself from being irritated by her. I choose to be positive, glass half-full. She is definitely a glass-half-empty person.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does effect me when I know I will be working with her, I don't have my normal bouncy enthusiasm. I have to try harder to be "me".
> People like that are soul-suckers.
> ...


So sorry you have to work with someone like this. At least I don't have to see 'mine' every day.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Be sorry for her.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry but I had to laugh at your rant. I have never heard of the 2 expensive yarns that you mentioned, so guess ill never be a yarn snob. I go happily thru life ignoring those things that don't concern me.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> If you are interested... read  People of the Lie  by M. Scott Peck
> My youngest brother was like this.. and reading this book helped me come to terms with it.


Thanks for the book recommendation. I'll look into it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Shylinn said:


> I always change patterns.....I was unaware that it was a no no. More to the subject being discussed, the next time it happens, I would say something like "Gee, I am pretty sure that yarn is two ply instead of one. Whoever sold it to you could be ripping you off - I'd check it out if I were you. It's working up beautifully though." If nothing else, she will start to avoid you in the future, and you have the peace of mind that you spoke your mind in a nice way.


If I could be sure that would make her avoid me, I'd do it in a heartbeat! :sm17:


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Thanks for your comments. She has had a major life change in the last few years, a divorce, although she was pretty quick to take up with another man so I don't know if that has much to do with it (although I suppose it could). We've tried changing the subject, but she manages to bring it back around to the quality yarn she's using versus the far lesser yarns anyone else is using. Some have mentioned that what she's using doesn't look like what she says it is, but we are told that we obviously don't know much about the finer yarns.
> 
> It's a very strange situation and has caused many to avoid her. I'm sure she would have far more friends if she wasn't prone to such behavior. Sometimes I think it's sad, too, and I might feel sorry for her except it's so aggravating to be around her that my sympathy wanes.


Since there is a rift in your friendship, perhaps you could talk to her about it. It seems you have nothing to lose by doing do, and it might help her.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long on the pattern. Here it is, but I did add extra rows at the top going through the blo

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-gerber-fingerless


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Practice a response to HER meanness.
I am not so sure she is as sad as everyone is thinking she is as she is mean.



kponsw said:


> It's not even so much calling her out on it as it is being gobsmacked by such obvious and unnecessary lies. When she says "This is Spud & Chloe Outer" and you say "It doesn't look like it" and she responds with "Well, you don't know anything," what can you do other than say "Okay" and walk away? It just so socially awkward.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

rspamp said:


> Hi. I read this and it made me sad. I have been subjected to scrutiny by yarn snobs as well lol. The first knitting project I did after retiring and not knitting for many years was picking up some fisherman type yarn from my old stash and knitting a very complicated (to me) Celtic pattern sweater for my youngest daughter. I was invited to a knitting group and everyone pretty much just went oh about my choice of yarn, some of which was still labelled. I was intimated, to be sure, but finished the sweater anyway. I chose not to return to the group. The sweater was gorgeous and the yarn was quite lovely. I have since purchased some higher end yarns and love them but there is nothing wrong with inexpensive yarns. It is the labor of love that counts.
> That said, my heart goes out to this lier. It seems that she is feeling insecure and needs to be pumped up a bit and above all, accepted. It is all pretty sad. Denying her friendship will only increase her insecurity and her need to to fabricate her circumstances. I understand that she may be very difficult to endure and tolerate but she needs understanding as hard as that is. Please know that I am not criticizing you in any way. She is a sad soul. Maybe you can spread a little love.


I'm sorry the group treated you that way. It's a shame when people get it in their heads that their way is the only way. As I mentioned before (I think), I use inexpensive yarns and more costly yarns (happiest when they're on sale) and each one has it's place and project.

The woman I spoke of is very difficult to endure. I also mentioned that if she had a more tolerable attitude, she would probably have more friends. As it stands now, I don't think I will be one of them, and it is sad. I do appreciate your response, though.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

It is unfortunate that she feels the need to lie about the type of yarn she is knitting with. I personally don't care what yarn a person chooses to knit with. Clearly she has issues. I use mostly acrylic yarn because the charities I knit for want acrylic. I only tell someone what yarn I am knitting with if they ask me. I wouldn't lie about the yarn simply to impress someone because I don't feel the need to impress anyone.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> And those usually the type who graduate to the next step of trying to make you feel inferior by any means possible. It can be subtle, but it is usually the next step to becoming a totally toxic individual.


You make a very good point. I think I mentioned that she has hurt some feelings by insulting others' choices of yarns; the kicker is that the yarns that she actually uses are not much different from those she has insulted. Go figure.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Pat651 said:


> She's either very insecure, or she's an habitual liar. In either case, you're not going to change her. Neither is anyone else. She's got her reasons, even tho they don't make sense to anyone else! It's easy to say just ignore her, but if you're like me, it aggravates you enough that you simply can't. I find myself to be a very right/wrong black/white person. I've been that way my entire life, and finally, at age 65, I'm trying to change. Not so much the way I think, but the way I react to things like this. I've decided that if I can't change a person or the things they do (and I can't - and I shouldn't), then I have to change the way I react.
> If you're much younger than I am, and it seems like everyone is!- -all I can say is don't be like me. Don't waste your life letting others determine how you feel. It just sucks the joy right out of life. I'm not criticizing you! I just wish I'd learned this earlier in my life. I'm a lot happier now.


I'm not too much younger than you; there's a lot of us 'old fogies' around. :sm09: "Change the way I react" is some great advice! Thanks.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

m_azingrace said:


> She isn't harming anyone but herself. Show her some charity. Admire her work, but avoid discussing the yarn.


I agree, but unfortunately she keeps bringing it up.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

evelyn74 said:


> My first thought!
> Does she say the price of the yarn when she is telling the brand name?


Sometimes she does.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

So reading up on every thing, it made me think of one of my older sisters. She lies so much that we just send our love to her and do not let her lies make us do the reactions she wants us to do. She tells every one she has memory loss from a accident years ago. We all just think she wants to get away with all the things she has done in the past but can not remember now. =.= Any ways we do not let her move in with us or lend her money. Love is free. My mother always said people who crave attention do not care if it is good or bad. It is still attention. Maybe you have a knitter who is like my sister. They are very nice people, but always remember whom you are dealing with and just don't let them get the best of you. I would like to say my sister was dropped on her head at birth but then that would be a lie. Some people are just programmed that why for what ever purpose. It is sad that she has done the opposite of what she probably really wants and that is people to admire her.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Paulaross said:


> Sorry but I had to laugh at your rant. I have never heard of the 2 expensive yarns that you mentioned, so guess ill never be a yarn snob. I go happily thru life ignoring those things that don't concern me.


The fewer yarn snobs there are in the world, the better off we all are! :sm24:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lovey said:


> when is changing patterns a no no?


Its not the changing of the patterns so much as its the lying about doing so, or stating the designer hasn't a clue.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Siouxiq said:


> Since there is a rift in your friendship, perhaps you could talk to her about it. It seems you have nothing to lose by doing do, and it might help her.


It's not so much a rift as we were never that close to begin with. However, there are others who were closer to her that have begun keeping their distance. I'm not really in a position to make suggestions to them, either.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lovey said:


> Practice a response to HER meanness.
> I am not so sure she is as sad as everyone is thinking she is as she is mean.


You could very well be right.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

kponsw said:


> You make a very good point. I think I mentioned that she has hurt some feelings by insulting others' choices of yarns; the kicker is that the yarns that she actually uses are not much different from those she has insulted. Go figure.


And you know, that is just so ridiculous, to pick on other people's choice of yarn! Surely this woman can find something more constructive to do with her time. I'm sorry, I just don't understand why she elevates her selections, albeit faked, to such a level. This friend, or former friend, needs help but it sounds like she's not self-aware enough to seek or accept it. I feel sorry for her, she's going to end up very lonely for no good reason. I think most or all people here knit with not only what they can afford but what the project needs. What's the difference to other people what you select??


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> So reading up on every thing, it made me think of one of my older sisters. She lies so much that we just send our love to her and do not let her lies make us do the reactions she wants us to do. She tells every one she has memory loss from a accident years ago. We all just think she wants to get away with all the things she has done in the past but can not remember now. =.= Any ways we do not let her move in with us or lend her money. Love is free. My mother always said people who crave attention do not care if it is good or bad. It is still attention. Maybe you have a knitter who is like my sister. They are very nice people, but always remember whom you are dealing with and just don't let them get the best of you. I would like to say my sister was dropped on her head at birth but then that would be a lie. Some people are just programmed that why for what ever purpose. It is sad that she has done the opposite of what she probably really wants and that is people to admire her.


You have made some very good points. Thank you.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

kponsw said:


> The fewer yarn snobs there are in the world, the better off we all are! :sm24:


Amen! This is so silly when you think about it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> And you know, that is just so ridiculous, to pick on other people's choice of yarn! Surely this woman can find something more constructive to do with her time. I'm sorry, I just don't understand why she elevates her selections, albeit faked, to such a level. This friend, or former friend, needs help but it sounds like she's not self-aware enough to seek or accept it. I feel sorry for her, she's going to end up very lonely for no good reason. I think most or all people here knit with not only what they can afford but what the project needs. What's the difference to other people what you select??


It is ridiculous. As I said originally, I was afraid this was almost too stupid to comment on, but it has helped me out to post the mini-rant. I've found that my thoughts on it are not out of line with so many others. I have seen suggestions that shed light on possible reasons for the behavior and even some ideas for coping with her in social settings.

All I can say is that you are so right in everything you've posted here.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

If you don't walk in her shoes, you can't know her life. I'm sure in her mind she has a really good reason for what she does.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

kponsw said:


> I agree, but unfortunately she keeps bringing it up.


Well , in that case she may be baiting you. Just ignore her attempts. Speaking up can only put yourself in a bad light. But saying nothing, you cannot be misunderstood or misquoted.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Say that 'that is just so ridiculous, to pick on other people's choice of yarn! Surely you can find something more constructive to do with your time. Why does it matter?"

either you ignore her, confront her, or feel sorry for her. Sorry, I just think she is mean and toxic.

people get away with that kind of behavior because the rest of us are too nice and polite, but that just keeps them coming back for more. You are fresh meat as the saying goes. And particularly if others are avoiding her as well, maybe the rest of you need to find a time to get together without her, so you avoid her. I may sound mean and heartless, but I just don't have the time or energy anymore to feel sorry for that kind of on-going behavior.

And you really don't need to and never will understand why she is doing that. That is a dead end road that keeps you engaged.



lainey_h said:


> And you know, that is just so ridiculous, to pick on other people's choice of yarn! Surely this woman can find something more constructive to do with her time. I'm sorry, I just don't understand why she elevates her selections, albeit faked, to such a level. This friend, or former friend, needs help but it sounds like she's not self-aware enough to seek or accept it. I feel sorry for her, she's going to end up very lonely for no good reason. I think most or all people here knit with not only what they can afford but what the project needs. What's the difference to other people what you select??


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

The only time I say anything about the yarn I'm working with is when I've found a really great yarn at the thrift shop at a great price. On a limited budget so I could never brag about any expensive yarn I might use.
This lady seems to have issues that go deeper than the yarn she is using and my only reply to someone like that is, "That's nice".


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

kponsw said:


> It is ridiculous. As I said originally, I was afraid this was almost too stupid to comment on, but it has helped me out to post the mini-rant. I've found that my thoughts on it are not out of line with so many others. I have seen suggestions that shed light on possible reasons for the behavior and even some ideas for coping with her in social settings.
> 
> All I can say is that you are so right in everything you've posted here.


I don't think it was at all ridiculous to post your rant. Sometimes it really helps to sort out our feelings when we put them in words. Now you can maybe see this woman in a clear light.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have never lied about my yarn, or felt it necessary to do so. Maybe if she is selling, she feels she can get more for it, but it is still dishonest. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Her problem, sad she feels any need to do this. If it is trying to impress, it actually has the opposite effect, for it actually embarasses the listeners, disgusts them, or makes them feel awful pity, or all of these efects. Don't make her problem your problem.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

And clearly it hit a nerve with a bunch of us... so it did a lot of good for you and for others.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kponsw said:


> This is so stupid that I hesitate to even post it, but I think it might help me if I get it off my chest. There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn. She wants to be a 'yarn snob' but can't really afford it, so she lies. For instance, right now she is using Paton's Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she's using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards). She is a very public knitter, so it's not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It's pretty easy to see the difference.
> 
> A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious.
> 
> ...


Wow! Good rant and I hope you are now feeling a bit lighter. Time to ask yourself why you give this individual such an important focus in your life. Why allow yourself to spend so much energy on her antics? It's her problem, not yours. Move on from this and just be who you are. That would be helpful for your entire group.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

Janallyn said:


> Sad, it only speaks of insecurity


 This is the first thing I thought of....


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow, I wish I could afford Qivit yarn, I'd be SURE to brag about that! :sm09: Otherwise, I try to get "good" yarn on sale, if I can't, what does it matter? No one really cares about what yarn you are using, unless you are making a huge project with obviously cheap, shoddy yarn.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> But what if this person also claims others work as her own, changes a designer's pattern because the designer just didn't "get it right", and other such nonsense? I think that's beyond sad, that's just out and out lying to make herself look more important, and more knowledgeable than she actually is. Once caught telling these tales she then comes up with yet more tales to cover her butt because everyone knows she's lying? It then becomes a vicious circle, no one wins, and the teller of tales not only refuses to admit that she's lying, but lashes out at those around her that have become wise to her ways? What do you call that type of person?


I would call that person "missing from my social circle" because I'd never want to be around them.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

kponsw said:


> It's not even so much calling her out on it as it is being gobsmacked by such obvious and unnecessary lies. When she says "This is Spud & Chloe Outer" and you say "It doesn't look like it" and she responds with "Well, you don't know anything," what can you do other than say "Okay" and walk away? It just so socially awkward.


I'm laughing as I write this. If she says "This is Spud & Chloe Outer," then you say "WHOA, YOU REALLY GOT RIPPED OFF!!!! THAT'S ACRYLIC!!!  You need to go back to the store where you bought it and return it."


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!
She wouldn't do it too many times if you said that.
Actually I think we all feel YOUR pain in having to deal with this toxic woman!



SeasideKnit said:


> I'm laughing as I write this. If she says "This is Spud & Chloe Outer," then you say "WHOA, YOU REALLY GOT RIPPED OFF!!!! THAT'S ACRYLIC!!! You need to go back to the store where you bought it and return it."


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I wonder what made her select Spud & Chloe Outer as her yarn of choice? I mean, it's very nice but she could also have gone much nicer.....


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Sad, it only speaks of insecurity


 :sm24:
yes very very sad indeed :sm13:


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's hard to keep from outing her, but she would really be hurt so why not befriend her and find out what is bothering her. Maybe she needs somebody to listen to her or just be a friend maybe she is having financial problems and doesn't want anybody to know.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Oh, my goodness. We don't ever want to get her started on acrylics! I use acrylics probably as often as I use natural fibers, as they certainly have their place, but when she's around feelings have often been hurt based solely on someone's choice of yarn. (Typing this makes it sound so ridiculous . . . )


Sounds like she is not just a snob, she is a yarn bully. Maybe you need to confront her as a group and tell her she is no longer welcomed at your gatherings if she doesn't stop her bullying people for their yarn choices.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

morningstar said:


> Wow! Good rant and I hope you are now feeling a bit lighter. Time to ask yourself why you give this individual such an important focus in your life. Why allow yourself to spend so much energy on her antics? It's her problem, not yours. Move on from this and just be who you are. That would be helpful for your entire group.


Your post seems pretty judgmental. The OP is entitled to what irritates her without judgment from the "rant" police.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I was thinking along these lines, but it reverse.... she says she has some Spud & Cloe... get some of the exact kind she mentioned, and then with labell still on, privately show it to her, and say I know what I have is what you said you have. I know your's isn't this but Patrons.... I don't care what you use, and neither do the rest of us, but your lying about it is driving everyone away from you. Not as tactful. But if your way didn't work this would be a next step. We had a woman join our knitting group who was a user, very negative and lied. We finally managed to get her to quit coming, but I wish I could have warned the world. I'm sure she's just gone on to prey on other people.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

MaineSqueeze said:


> I was thinking along these lines, but it reverse.... she says she has some Spud & Cloe... get some of the exact kind she mentioned, and then with labell still on, privately show it to her, and say I know what I have is what you said you have. I know your's isn't this but Patrons.... I don't care what you use, and neither do the rest of us, but your lying about it is driving everyone away from you. Not as tactful. But if your way didn't work this would be a next step. We had a woman join our knitting group who was a user, very negative and lied. We finally managed to get her to quit coming, but I wish I could have warned the world. I'm sure she's just gone on to prey on other people.


Spud & Chloe isn't the cheapest yarn, and why purchase if you don't have a need for it? Maybe better to get a skein of Patons and say, 'I know this is what you're using. Now please tell me why this is so important to you.' With the Patons you could definitely make some preemie caps or whatever you like for charity, or yourself, but one skein of Spud and Chloe might not get you far. Especially the Outer, a chunky yarn.

Better yet, if it's important to you to out her, just sit with her alone and ask her. Maybe there's not a need to present evidence.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

No, I've never thought of lying about the yarn I use. To me there's no point. My non-knitting friends wouldn't know the difference and my knitting friends wouldn't care. I knit shawls and lap blankets for my church's prayer shawl ministry. We all use the cheaper yarns and no one's ever complained about receiving an item made of (gasp) acrylic!


----------



## Penelope Huckleberry (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on television, BUT I have a sister who has Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD). The person who is the subject of this thread sounds to me like my sister.

After putting up with her horrible behavior for 50 years, I finally saw through her meanness and realized just how jealous she is of me. Even though NPD IS a mental illness, I cannot feel compassion for her and I cannot tolerate her toxicity in my life.

I've included a link to help shed some light on the disorder. Please feel free to pm me if you have questions on how to deal with this woman and her behavior.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/narcissistic-personality-disorder/basics/symptoms/con-20025568


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'd never lie about what yarn I'm using because I don't care what anybody else thinks. Besides, I can't identify yarns without a label. :sm09: I think your acquaintance maybe wants to feel and appear superior to everybody else. Very sad if that's the case.
I've used acrylic in both my newly finished projects and I don't see the point of pretending otherwise. You'd spot it, kponsw. :sm09:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

kponsw said:


> Thanks for your comments. She has had a major life change in the last few years, a divorce, although she was pretty quick to take up with another man so I don't know if that has much to do with it (although I suppose it could). We've tried changing the subject, but she manages to bring it back around to the quality yarn she's using versus the far lesser yarns anyone else is using. Some have mentioned that what she's using doesn't look like what she says it is, but we are told that we obviously don't know much about the finer yarns.
> 
> It's a very strange situation and has caused many to avoid her. I'm sure she would have far more friends if she wasn't prone to such behavior. Sometimes I think it's sad, too, and I might feel sorry for her except it's so aggravating to be around her that my sympathy wanes.


I think I would just respond that each of us uses the yarn we prefer and can afford. Perhaps if she hears it often enough, her inferiority complex will be assuaged. Otherwise, try "Much Ado About Nothing", along with a chuckle.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

books said:


> Shoot, if I use good old Red Heart, I say it.... I have no need to brag about the size of my wallet. It is an interesting topic though. The need to impress through....... YARN.


Same here. For most of my projects Red Heart is what I use. I will buy another brand only if it's on sale or have a coupon for it. My budget won't let me do anything else.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Dances with Wool said:


> I wouldn't think of avoiding her and I wouldn't think I needed to accuse her of lying. Obviously she has a mental health issue that has affected her self esteem and has made her feel that she needs to appear like she is doing better financially than she actually is. I find it sad. Rather than call her out on her yarn lying, try admiring the finished project. We all have our insecurities and sometimes we find strange ways of dealing with them.


I agree with you. If the woman has mental health issues, I'd avoid confronting her about the yarn, and offer her praise for her knitting and finished items. As another poster wrote, a little kindness goes a long way. No-one knows the mind of another person and the struggles they are dealing with.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

If she's giving, selling or donating her items she should be telling those people what type of yarn has been used so that they can care for it properly....probably gently remind her that the people who receive these items will be confused about how to care for them & in some circumstances ruin the item if they aren't aware of the content.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Next time ask for the wrapper under the guise you want to buy/ order the exact same yarn for a project you are making.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

God can't help stupid people.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I find it interesting that it bothers you so much. Who cares what yarn she (or you) are using? It is her choice to say what she wants and yours as to how you react. I sense some other anger and antagonism towards this woman (re: you comments about "taking up with another man"--which is her business, not anyone elses), because frankly, why should you care. And really, are you the yarn police? Are you testing her yarn to make sure she is lying? I don't expect this post to be popular with people here, but I am surprised that her comments about yarn are so upsetting to you. At least she isn't making comments about you. Don't take it so personally and brush it off. Or avoid her as you are, and lose a friend.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

books said:


> Shoot, if I use good old Red Heart, I say it.... I have no need to brag about the size of my wallet. It is an interesting topic though. The need to impress through....... YARN.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

It's the holiday season. Let it go. I can't imagine her motivations but she's only hurting herself and she's not fooling anyone. You sound very knowledgeable so she can't trick you and her lies are harmless unless she is selling a product and misrepresenting it. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you can only feel sorry for someone so insecure. And let it go.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

It might make a point if someone in your group were to use the exact same yarn she's using.....


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

lindamarcella said:


> OMG! Wonder what she would think of me? I regularly go to the thrift store, pick up several wool sweaters that haven't been serged, disassemble, re-skein and wash. I then reknit them into lovely socks, wrist warmers, etc. and re-gift them. I can get as many as I can fit into a bag for $1. The other day I got a 90% cashmere sweater for $9.99 at a consignment shop. Gorgeous shade of green (this one I won't have to overdye!) and I'll get many lovely items out of it and almost pure cashmere! I'd feel sorry for that lady and agree with others that it's a symptom of low self-esteem.
> 
> If it really bothers you, perhaps one time when you KNOW that she's not being truthful you might say "Oh, I thought such and such was a four-ply. Yours looks like a two-ply. I must be mistaken." She'll know she's been caught and may realize that others know she's not being truthful and hopefully stop. Sorry if that sounds too aggressive


I agree and don't think you are aggressive enough. I would smile and say " you must be thinking of another project because X yarn only has 2 ply". Then change the subject or walk away.


----------



## minglee (Dec 19, 2016)

so sad you need to put down someone who you don't know well but feel you can judge her may be she can no longer afford more expensive wool dose it matter no but it may make her feel a little better and not remind her of what she can no longer aford, remember judge not lest you be judged


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

geezz...I've never had a problem calling a person on it! like "ahhh...that's a 2ply..yada yada..you must have that mixed up. And that yarn color is not even available in [Spud and Chloe]" that'll do it.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I agree with minglee, why call her on it and embarrass her. Until you've walked in her shoes, you can't know why she does this or what her feelings are. There could be many reasons for it, but I don't think embarrassing her is very Christian. Ignore it and stay out of her company if it annoys you do much.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Well said.



alexdoc said:


> I agree with minglee, why call her on it and embarrass her. Until you've walked in her shoes, you can't know why she does this or what her feelings are. There could be many reasons for it, but I don't think embarrassing her is very Christian. Ignore it and stay out of her company if it annoys you do much.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

kponsw said:


> I'm not too much younger than you; there's a lot of us 'old fogies' around. :sm09: "Change the way I react" is some great advice! Thanks.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I've been in the process of learning this for more than a few years; it's an ongoing process, two steps forward, one step back...yet I never quit learning from my mistakes.


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

If it's the repetitiveness of the lie that bothers you, you might try saying, "That's what you said" each time, or switch it up with "I'm more interested in your work than in your yarn."


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never come across that issue. Seems sad. Glad you could rant with us.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I usually don't comment on this sort of thing, but the lady you have described could be anyone that is suffering from dementia or the like. What's even more disturbing is your need to address it on this forum.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Their is so many people with mental health issue's, she may just be after attention....as long as she isn't selling her item's and saying a diff yarn has been used, it doesn't matter


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like she is feeling very insecure. Does anyone else in your group use "high quality" yarn? She may feel the need to compete. I would try complimenting her on her projects and color choices.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> Sorry for taking so long on the pattern. Here it is, but I did add extra rows at the top going through the blo
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-gerber-fingerless


Thank you so much! :sm02:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Some people just need to have better,spend more yadayada or lie about it to puff themselves up.
When all they are is pitiful and pathetic.
To continually lie about what kind of yarn she is using THEN when asked she accuses others of not knowing their yarns deserves a come uppence.
worse than a liar? A person who turns it on you when they are caught in the lie.
She could have gracefully exited the question when asked by say " oops you are correct I must be thinking of another project, etc


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> * saying nothing, you cannot be misunderstood or misquoted.*


Excellent advice!!! Thank you!


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

why are you ranting - no one knows what is going on in another's life - let her be - so she lies about yarn - so what!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I usually don't comment on this sort of thing, but the lady you have described could be anyone that is suffering from dementia or the like. What's even more disturbing is your need to address it on this forum.


What does it hurt to "address it on this forum"?? Where else might one have such a rant/discussion and be understood - at least by _some_ of the respondents??? I, for one, have found it a very enlightening discussion. For one thing, I don't believe anyone else brought up the possibility of dementia. While it's unlikely in middle-age, it's not unknown. Thank you for that tidbit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lovey said:


> ... you really don't need to and never will understand why she is doing that. *That is a dead end road that keeps you engaged.*


True enough.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> If you are interested... read  People of the Lie  by M. Scott Peck
> My youngest brother was like this.. and reading this book helped me come to terms with it.


Not wishing to purchase the book, I found this article: http://www.sociopathicstyle.com/people-of-the-lie/
Book available through Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/People-Lie-Hope-Healing-Human/dp/0684848597/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482180864&sr=8-1&keywords=People+of+the+Lie

Since I do not _need_ to interact with such a person, I don't feel a need more in-depth information than offered in the article. I feel sorry for those who must deal with such a person in real life!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> I always change patterns.....I was unaware that it was a no no. ...





lovey said:


> when is changing patterns a no no?


Who does NOT change patterns, at least in some small way? 
It's not that she changes up the pattern, but that she carries on about how bad the pattern was to begin with and how she rescued it from the fugly thing the designer had designed ... when one can see on Ravelry dozens (if not hundreds!) of completed - and very satisfactorily so - photos of the same design. THAT is what irks, not that changes were made.


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't say anything about dementia - that was your word - I really tho't that this forum was about helping one another not pick someone to pieces.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> I don't think it was at all ridiculous to post your rant. Sometimes it really helps to sort out our feelings when we put them in words. Now you can maybe see this woman in a clear light.


Thank you.


----------



## Penelope Huckleberry (Jul 18, 2016)

carrottop71 said:


> I usually don't comment on this sort of thing, but the lady you have described could be anyone that is suffering from dementia or the like. What's even more disturbing is your need to address it on this forum.


Could this comment have been privately? Calling someone out for calling someone out in public is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knitteerli said:


> Her problem, sad she feels any need to do this. If it is trying to impress, it actually has the opposite effect, for it actually embarasses the listeners, disgusts them, or makes them feel awful pity, or all of these efects. Don't make her problem your problem.





knit4ES said:


> And clearly it hit a nerve with a bunch of us... so it did a lot of good for you and for others.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

carrottop71 said:


> I usually don't comment on this sort of thing, but the lady you have described could be anyone that is suffering from dementia or the like. What's even more disturbing is your need to address it on this forum.


I think some of the criticisms of the post originally written are not very charitable. She felt safe confiding in us and I think she should be allowed that.
The crochet group I belong to is made up of mostly lovely, agreeable and helpful women. There will always be exceptions, but I have found that things that annoy me don't strike others in th same way. At least I assume this. I try not to gossip about others in our group. One seemed to find it impossible to simply give a positive remark without following it with a 'suggestion' on what could have been done to improve the item. You could have done this or that seemed to be always coming out of her mouth. She doesn't bother attending much lately. I don't know if it's because we simply don't follow these suggestions enough to satisfy her or if there is another reason. Sad.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lovey said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!
> She wouldn't do it too many times if you said that.
> Actually I think we all feel YOUR pain in having to deal with this toxic woman!


Thank you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> I wonder what made her select Spud & Chloe Outer as her yarn of choice? I mean, it's very nice but she could also have gone much nicer.....


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Your post seems pretty judgmental. The OP is entitled to what irritates her without judgment from the "rant" police.


Thank you. I appreciate your post.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> I find it interesting that it bothers you so much. Who cares what yarn she (or you) are using? It is her choice to say what she wants and yours as to how you react. I sense some other anger and antagonism towards this woman (re: you comments about "taking up with another man"--which is her business, not anyone elses), because frankly, why should you care. And really, are you the yarn police? Are you testing her yarn to make sure she is lying? I don't expect this post to be popular with people here, but I am surprised that her comments about yarn are so upsetting to you. At least she isn't making comments about you. Don't take it so personally and brush it off. Or avoid her as you are, and lose a friend.


I thought I made it clear in my original post that I don't care what yarn she or anyone else uses. What bothers me is the lying; as I said, it speaks to her character. I did later on reply to someone's question about possible life changes by mentioning her divorce and how quickly she was with another man; that is my speculation and I will own it. Although I am not involved directly, it does wind up being the business of those other than her as there are children involved, along with the other man's (former) spouse. However, if it reflects what I believe happened, that also speaks to her character.

I do not pretend to be the 'yarn police.' I do not have to 'test' her yarn because the yarn she uses and the yarn she claims it to be are so obviously different. Again, her comments about yarn are not so upsetting to me, it is the unrealistic and unnecessary lying that bothers me. That would bother me no matter who was doing it.

As for whether or not she is making comments about me, I have no idea. The only way I take her lying personally is, as I mentioned in my original post, that she would think other people, including me, would be stupid enough to believe it. I find that insulting. I will not be losing a friend because I was never close to her to begin with.

Thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

minglee said:


> so sad you need to put down someone who you don't know well but feel you can judge her may be she can no longer afford more expensive wool dose it matter no but it may make her feel a little better and not remind her of what she can no longer aford, remember judge not lest you be judged


I don't think I am putting her down. I am questioning why she feels the need lie to 'impress' others with how much she spends. The yarn she is actually using is a very good quality; there is no reason to feel ashamed for using it. It could even be considered by some people to be expensive.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> I usually don't comment on this sort of thing, but the lady you have described could be anyone that is suffering from dementia or the like. What's even more disturbing is your need to address it on this forum.


I am quite confident that she is not suffering from dementia. I thought it would be helpful for me to get opinions from others who might understand what I am talking about as I wondered if lying about yarn was a common practice (seems not to be). I suppose I could have discussed it privately with my husband, but his eyes glaze over when I mention yarn to him.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

montgal said:


> Sounds like she is feeling very insecure. Does anyone else in your group use "high quality" yarn? She may feel the need to compete. I would try complimenting her on her projects and color choices.


Each of us uses a variety of yarns, from inexpensive acrylics to some nicer quality yarns, depending on the project. Competitiveness could certainly be an issue, although it would be very one-sided.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

user17143 said:


> Some people just need to have better,spend more yadayada or lie about it to puff themselves up.
> When all they are is pitiful and pathetic.
> To continually lie about what kind of yarn she is using THEN when asked she accuses others of not knowing their yarns deserves a come uppence.
> worse than a liar? A person who turns it on you when they are caught in the lie.
> She could have gracefully exited the question when asked by say " oops you are correct I must be thinking of another project, etc


So true, so true. Thank you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's sad.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I just googled Spud and Chloe yarn to see what she was lying about. 
I found YarnCanada. Nice yarn but even with the free shipping I couldn't afford it.
At least I've found another scource (as if I need more yarn!)

I think your best response would be total disinterest. She is fooling no one but herself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

my girlfriend said:


> I didn't say anything about dementia - that was your word - I really tho't that this forum was about helping one another not pick someone to pieces.


Where do you see anyone picking another to pieces?? A discussion about an unknown person shouldn't be considered to "pick someone to pieces". If someone you do not know airs her feelings about the lying behaviour of another person you do not know, what's it to you?? I and others seem to have benefited from this mini-rant. I'm sorry you seem not to have.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow.....can't believe 13 pages of posts on this mini-rant. It's no longer a "Mini." lol
I've read the first few pages and a few posts on each page, and I apologize in advance, if I missed something in this thread that makes the situation a personal attack on the poster. While I appreciate the original post and the dilemma of how to handle this individual, I guess my first thought was "What difference does it really make?" Is it worth calling someone out for? If the person had done YOU (collectively, for the purpose of this discussion) no harm in puffing up her yarn purchases, for whatever reasons she has, then what's the big deal? I say "No harm, no foul." 

I'm sure this thread will die down in a day or so, and I'll probably get flamed for this post, but it seems like the smallest of things gets blown completely out of proportion. No one knows the meaning of "Choose your battles," anymore.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Minglee that comment works for you too...don't judge her....it's getting to be that no-one can have a mini rant or opinion...I just wish there wasn't an automatic negative response..


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't tell what yarn I'm using unless someone asks, and my reply is honest.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I use whatever acrylic I can find cheap...as long as it's not rough. I love wool, but I'm allergic, so cheap I go.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Where do you see anyone picking another to pieces?? A discussion about an unknown person shouldn't be considered to "pick someone to pieces". If someone you do not know airs her feelings about the lying behaviour of another person you do not know, what's it to you?? I and others seem to have benefited from this mini-rant. I'm sorry you seem not to have.


I agree with this statement. There was no picking someone to pieces, unless it hit home to someone and thought it was about them or someone you know. I have also learned a lot from the discussion.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> geezz...I've never had a problem calling a person on it! like "ahhh...that's a 2ply..yada yada..you must have that mixed up. And that yarn color is not even available in [Spud and Chloe]" that'll do it.


I agree, I think I would find it hard to let it go if I was around this lady very often. An encounter once in a while ok, but otherwise I think I would say something like "everyone knows that is not Spud & Chloe so just stop the story telling and quickly ask a question about something else to move the conversation along. I would do that to her every time she tells another lie so she knows she will be called out on it.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Who really cares what yarn someone uses. Why keep getting in the company of someone who annoys you so much. Life is too short to put yourself in positions that you know will annoy you. Avoid the person who lies about the yarn she is using. Also, maybe the yarn was a gift and she was lied to and really doesn't know what yarn she is using. She may just be very proud of an expensive gift. A family member may have given her this yarn.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

To the original rant....granted I did not read all 13 pages of comments...here's my packages speech.....

We are ALL packages. Some parts of us are great, some not so great. Pick the parts of our friends that we like and dwell on those parts. Ignore the parts you don't like. If there are no parts that you like, move that person to the acquaintance level and be civil for the rest of your life


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

gheezi said:


> To the original rant....granted I did not read all 13 pages of comments...here's my packages speech.....
> 
> We are ALL packages. Some parts of us are great, some not so great. Pick the parts of our friends that we like and dwell on those parts. Ignore the parts you don't like. If there are no parts that you like, move that person to the acquaintance level and be civil for the rest of your life


 :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


And I'll second that!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

My knitting group is usually so busy gossiping or venting, no one has time to check out the yarn. Oh there are the comments on arrival of how lovely something is and requests for patterns and of course questions about solving problems (ok, that's often me), but we just don't do the yarn thing. We are mostly in the same economic group so that helps. And then there are a couple comedians who get us out of the doldrums if we start to sink. Sounds as if this person brings down the entire group. If there is more uncomfortable awkwardness than joy at your meetings, it might be time to start a new group. Someone probably already suggested that. . . And as to cost of yarn, until I get to point where I don't have to frog at least once in a project, I won't be spending any big dollars on yarn.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

"Paton’s Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she’s using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards" LOLOL


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Let dogs lie..is she hurting anyone.. bringing her to embarrassment is not the way to go..Those in the know ...know...Live and let live...she's fooling no one but herself.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

my girlfriend said:


> why are you ranting - no one knows what is going on in another's life - let her be - so she lies about yarn - so what!!!!


If she lies about yarn what else does she lie about? In the grand scheme of things, yes the yarn lie is small, but what if you found out everything else she told you was a lie? Would that still be OK?


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

So sad. She must be terribly unhappy or maybe has very low self esteem. Saying she has the most expensive yarn may boost her self image and self worth. I can't imagine trying to keep track of lies.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

I normally wouldn,t care, but if she sells items and bases her cost on the more expensive yarn she is NOT using then I would take issue with it .


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Janallyn said:


> Sad, it only speaks of insecurity


Absolutely, sad and insecure. I'm sorry for her, hope she gets over it some day. I use only acrylics, nylon and other man made (crude oil) fiber because I am VERY allergic to wool, break into hives, even on the palms of my hands. Happy to tell all and sundry what type yarn I use, the cheaper I can get it the better, 90% of my crocheting is for charity. 
:sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I see that you have changed your picture again Jessica Jean - is this the current you? I always enjoy your posts...and I always loved the old pic you kept out there for years -


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I frequently get all riled up reading these replies to rants. I talk to the screen and even join in sometimes on one side or the other. The topics keep me thinking, sometimes for days and I tell myself if it says "rant" in the title, I will avoid them altogether. And then the next rant is posted. And I read it. My secret addiction...lol.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Shylinn said:


> I frequently get all riled up reading these replies to rants. I talk to the screen and even join in sometimes on one side or the other. The topics keep me thinking, sometimes for days and I tell myself if it says "rant" in the title, I will avoid them altogether. And then the next rant is posted. And I read it. My secret addiction...lol.


I get like that,too. Must be my "dark" side coming out!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> I get like that,too. Must be my "dark" side coming out!


. :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> I see that you have changed your picture again Jessica Jean - is this the current you? I always enjoy your posts...and I always loved the old pic you kept out there for years -


Current? It's probably within the last two or three years, not any older than that ... I think. Given my sieve-like memory, I can't be certain. Most recent photo of me is less than glamorous: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/shawl-with-cables - scroll down the photos if you _really_ want to see me as I am today. Amazing the camera didn't break!


----------



## applepiegma (Mar 2, 2016)

What is wrong with Patons? 
I love it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Is this woman having mental health issues that she really needs a check up to see if she is off balance.
My husband has dementia and doesn't know what he says all the time but "Knows" that he didn't hide things and that he doesn't say what we tell him. It is part of aging. I just compliment many people in theses situations as it makes them feel better and I don't even think of it being a lie. I hope that you read this and have grace for this woman in need. My dad died unexpectedly (separation) and my mother was an actual basket case for 9 years until she met and old friend that had lost his wife and they married for nearly 25 years. She did things that she didn't even know she did.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts so excuse me if this has been stated. Maybe someone should ask her for information indicating they want to purchase similar yarn because they like it? Or purchase a skein of yhe yarn and just have it " available " with the real label. Although that really isn't very nice considering I agree with those who have mentioned she really seems to be in a very terrible place.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe she ran into a true yarn snob that talked down to her, and made her feel very insecure. If so it's her way to avoid another instance.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

applepiegma said:


> What is wrong with Patons?
> I love it.


Absolutely nothing is wrong with Patons. The perceived 'wrong' is someone claiming that the perfectly fine Patons being used is in fact a far higher-priced yarn. Lying about the yarn one uses is foolishness at best.


----------



## charlottecat (Nov 21, 2016)

She is not a knitting snob, she is very insecure and has an inferiority complex. She does not think you and your friends are stupid to not know she is not using the yarn she claims she is because I'm sure she realizes that you do know. She is really a very sad person and would probably appreciate any kindness you could show her. Most people who are liars (for no financial gain) do it to try to boost their small self esteem. Don't be angry, feel sorry for her.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Kahlua said:


> Minglee that comment works for you too...don't judge her....it's getting to be that no-one can have a mini rant or opinion...I just wish there wasn't an automatic negative response..


Thank you. I called it a 'mini' rant because it really isn't that big a deal; I just wanted to know if there could be a reason that someone would lie about the yarn they were using.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Thank you. I called it a 'mini' rant because it really isn't that big a deal; I just wanted to know if there could be a reason that someone would lie about the yarn they were using.


Not a healthy reason.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

marciawm said:


> I don't tell what yarn I'm using unless someone asks, and my reply is honest.


Thanks for your input. From what I've seen here, it seems that most people are honest about the yarn they use. :sm24:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

A coworker of mine caught a liar on Ravelry...to make a long story as short as possible this coworker was looking for a sweater pattern and I told her to look on Ravelry. Asked her if she found anything and she said she would have to put off the project for a while as she just found out she's pregnant. I recalled a pattern on Ravelry that would work for a pregnant woman that appeared fairly easy, knit from the top down, mostly stockinette stitch with a patterned edge and I gave her the name of the pattern, so she looked into it. While looking at the pattern knit up by others she found one where the person clearly lied about the yarn they are using. We had a good laugh about it, takes all kinds to make the world go round I suppose.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JustMe57 said:


> My knitting group is usually so busy gossiping or venting, no one has time to check out the yarn. Oh there are the comments on arrival of how lovely something is and requests for patterns and of course questions about solving problems (ok, that's often me), but we just don't do the yarn thing. We are mostly in the same economic group so that helps. And then there are a couple comedians who get us out of the doldrums if we start to sink. Sounds as if this person brings down the entire group. If there is more uncomfortable awkwardness than joy at your meetings, it might be time to start a new group. Someone probably already suggested that. . . And as to cost of yarn, until I get to point where I don't have to frog at least once in a project, I won't be spending any big dollars on yarn.


Be sure to let me know when you get to the point where nothing ever has to be ripped out and how you got there! I'm still waiting for that to happen. :sm17: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

PhoneGal said:


> "Paton's Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she's using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards" LOLOL


For some reason, seeing this quoted here has made me laugh. Thanks for the comic relief!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not a healthy reason.


That's what I am beginning to understand.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

applepiegma said:


> What is wrong with Patons?
> I love it.


Nothing at all wrong with Patons. They make some great yarns. That's part of what makes me wonder why someone would want to lie about it!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is this woman having mental health issues that she really needs a check up to see if she is off balance.
> My husband has dementia and doesn't know what he says all the time but "Knows" that he didn't hide things and that he doesn't say what we tell him. It is part of aging. I just compliment many people in theses situations as it makes them feel better and I don't even think of it being a lie. I hope that you read this and have grace for this woman in need. My dad died unexpectedly (separation) and my mother was an actual basket case for 9 years until she met and old friend that had lost his wife and they married for nearly 25 years. She did things that she didn't even know she did.


I mentioned earlier that I am quite confident that this woman does not suffer from any form of dementia. I'm sorry that you are having to deal with that; I know it's not easy. I am not closely involved with this woman, but I was curious about what would make someone tell such unnecessary lies. There has been quite a bit of input; a lot of food for thought. Thanks for your post.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Squiter60 said:


> Maybe she ran into a true yarn snob that talked down to her, and made her feel very insecure. If so it's her way to avoid another instance.


That could be true, but now it's the same thing that she is doing to those around her.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Cracking myself up!!! Here's some good news! The Spud & Chloe Outer is on sale at Deramores!!! $12.81

https://us.deramores.com/products/spud-and-chloe-outer?gclid=CLCA78_TgdECFYofhgodpBEHjQ#fo_c=1541&fo_k=e42896e3adc6f48d77b8075b6aa510c5&fo_s=gplaus


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

SeasideKnit said:


> Cracking myself up!!! Here's some good news! The Spud & Chloe Outer is on sale at Deramores!!! $12.81
> 
> https://us.deramores.com/products/spud-and-chloe-outer?gclid=CLCA78_TgdECFYofhgodpBEHjQ#fo_c=1541&fo_k=e42896e3adc6f48d77b8075b6aa510c5&fo_s=gplaus


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

By the way, great price! :sm23:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

SeasideKnit said:


> Cracking myself up!!! Here's some good news! The Spud & Chloe Outer is on sale at Deramores!!! $12.81
> 
> https://us.deramores.com/products/spud-and-chloe-outer?gclid=CLCA78_TgdECFYofhgodpBEHjQ#fo_c=1541&fo_k=e42896e3adc6f48d77b8075b6aa510c5&fo_s=gplaus


There is a bright pink that I really like.... kind of a pepto bismol pink, but it's making my toenails twinkle with happiness!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

kponsw said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> By the way, great price! :sm23:


I was hoping you'd get a little giggle out of my post


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

books said:


> There is a bright pink that I really like.... kind of a pepto bismol pink, but it's making my toenails twinkle with happiness!


You should go for it!!! Pepto Pink is a classic!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

SeasideKnit said:


> You should go for it!!! Pepto Pink is a classic!


I should never buy yarn ever again, it's a sin how much I have! But, still......


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

books said:


> I should never buy yarn ever again, it's a sin how much I have! But, still......


Well, if the yarn is calling to you, I think you have to buy it and give it a good home!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

kponsw said:


> I am quite confident that she is not suffering from dementia. I thought it would be helpful for me to get opinions from others who might understand what I am talking about as I wondered if lying about yarn was a common practice (seems not to be). I suppose I could have discussed it privately with my husband, but his eyes glaze over when I mention yarn to him.


HA! My husband eyes are permanently glazed over, it seems...


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

My MIL is a habitual liar. Fooling no one. Once she related a story of something she said happened to her. It actually happened to ME! I can't stand it but I do believe she is unaware that's she's lying. I refuse to let her stay with us for more than 2 nights as I'm afraid I'll lose it & tell her off. She's been like this since I met her in 1973.

I would call your friend out my stating that you all are aware she's lying ... OR .. Simply ignore it.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I suspect she lies because she wants to appear to be able to afford pricier yarns. You said she couldn't afford to be s yarn snob. While you didn't say it to her face, I bet someone did. She feels inadequate. I feel sorry for her. I had a similar thing happen to me. I was knitting a scarf in public. The yarn was very different. Someone asked me where I got it. I told her. I got it while travelling. The lady who asked looked at the ball band and said it was too expensive for her. I thought that was rude. If anybody asks about my yarn now, I just say it was a gift.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SeasideKnit said:


> Cracking myself up!!! Here's some good news! The Spud & Chloe Outer is on sale at Deramores!!! $12.81
> 
> https://us.deramores.com/products/spud-and-chloe-outer?gclid=CLCA78_TgdECFYofhgodpBEHjQ#fo_c=1541&fo_k=e42896e3adc6f48d77b8075b6aa510c5&fo_s=gplaus


I'll have to pass. I shot my yarn budget for the remainder of the year at Miss Babs last month, plus a few things at Knit Picks. But the Miss Babs is my favorite. I think it's the name. ????

https://www.missbabs.com/products/yowza-batstcrazy


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

The saddest part of this, is that instead of garnering praise or admiration, it drives people away. My ex husband lied about the most inconsequential things, to the point that I began to question everything he said (he even lied about the year he graduated high school!). Personally, I wouldn't confront her, even in a face saving manner, if she needs this to cope, she needs it. Annoying as it is for others, it meets some need for her, and without that, who knows what affect it could have.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I'll have to pass. I shot my yarn budget for the remainder of the year at Miss Babs last month, plus a few things at Knit Picks. But the Miss Babs is my favorite. I think it's the name. ????
> 
> https://www.missbabs.com/products/yowza-batstcrazy


That's not all...You don't have to fess up here, but a little biddy bird told on you. ????????????


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> I'll have to pass. I shot my yarn budget for the remainder of the year at Miss Babs last month, plus a few things at Knit Picks. But the Miss Babs is my favorite. I think it's the name. ????
> 
> https://www.missbabs.com/products/yowza-batstcrazy


Wow! I can certainly see why. That yarn is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

gheezi said:


> To the original rant....granted I did not read all 13 pages of comments...here's my packages speech.....
> 
> We are ALL packages. Some parts of us are great, some not so great. Pick the parts of our friends that we like and dwell on those parts. Ignore the parts you don't like. If there are no parts that you like, move that person to the acquaintance level and be civil for the rest of your life


Well said.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SeasideKnit said:


> Wow! I can certainly see why. That yarn is GORGEOUS!!!


Yes, and as wonderful as it looks in the picture, its even better in person. Bright, colorful and truly Bat Sh*t crazy colors!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> That's not all...You don't have to fess up here, but a little biddy bird told on you. ????????????


????????????????


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

rujam said:


> Well said.


Thank you for all who agree with this "packages" method to deal with people. it makes ignoring their lesser appreciated qualities easy.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, can you ladies tell the brand of yarn just by looking at it? I think the poster said it had been rewound in a ball with no label, but anyone could see it was patrons. Is patrons that easy to identify? If so, I must be the yarn dummy of the year, as I sure can't tell the brand without looking at the label.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Insecurity makes people do stupid things. Rise above it. I know it is annoying. I had a friend who needed to everybody's best friend. If somebody died and someone was asked to speak at the funeral, she would claim that she was closer, besides she is a better speaker. Never mind that the other friend flew in a few times (a long flight) and she did not drive the 30 minutes from her house. If she went once to visit somebody (a different friend) who was sick , she would make it into a story of a weekly visit (after the person passed away).
It was annoying me a lot, no idea why. I cooled our friendship. Now I have no idea what good deed she invents. I am much happier. Bottom line: detach and ignore. You cannot change what she does, as annoying as it is to the rest of the world.
I do not lie about yarn or other things, unless I have to, and even then I keep it to a minimum. Yarn is not in that category.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> ...* detach and ignore. You cannot change what she does*, as annoying as it is to the rest of the world. ...


Good advice. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Paulaross said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you ladies tell the brand of yarn just by looking at it? I think the poster said it had been rewound in a ball with no label, but anyone could see it was patrons. Is patrons that easy to identify? If so, I must be the yarn dummy of the year, as I sure can't tell the brand without looking at the label.


From familiarity, there are a few yarns that I can identify by sight alone, a few more that I need to feel as well. In the case of comparing the Patons and Spud in question - even if they're the identical shade - Patons is a single-ply and the Spud is a two-ply. 
Look at the photos and see for yourself: Spud & Chloë Outer versus Patons Classic Wool Roving


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Paulaross said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you ladies tell the brand of yarn just by looking at it? I think the poster said it had been rewound in a ball with no label, but anyone could see it was patrons. Is patrons that easy to identify? If so, I must be the yarn dummy of the year, as I sure can't tell the brand without looking at the label.


Can tell a 2 ply or a 4 ply from a 1 ply a mile away


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I'll have to pass. I shot my yarn budget for the remainder of the year at Miss Babs last month, plus a few things at Knit Picks. But the Miss Babs is my favorite. I think it's the name. ????
> 
> https://www.missbabs.com/products/yowza-batstcrazy


One of my favorite yarns, too, and definitely a treat!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> If she lies about yarn what else does she lie about? In the grand scheme of things, yes the yarn lie is small, but what if you found out everything else she told you was a lie? Would that still be OK?


I'm talking about yarn nothing else..let's make a mountain out of a molehill...Obviously she needs her ego or self esteem to be bolstered, or perhaps she wishes she could afford the pricey yarn..perhaps it's rejects that she buys..who is to say..I don't think that she is the one who has a problem with it...


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

imashelefrat said:


> Insecurity makes people do stupid things. Rise above it. I know it is annoying. I had a friend who needed to everybody's best friend. If somebody died and someone was asked to speak at the funeral, she would claim that she was closer, besides she is a better speaker. Never mind that the other friend flew in a few times (a long flight) and she did not drive the 30 minutes from her house. If she went once to visit somebody (a different friend) who was sick , she would make it into a story of a weekly visit (after the person passed away).
> It was annoying me a lot, no idea why. I cooled our friendship. Now I have no idea what good deed she invents. I am much happier. Bottom line: detach and ignore. You cannot change what she does, as annoying as it is to the rest of the world.
> I do not lie about yarn or other things, unless I have to, and even then I keep it to a minimum. Yarn is not in that category.


 :sm24: :sm24: 
There is a woman in my knit group who has gone through several groups in the area. Some have changed their meeting dates and time to make it too inconvenient for her to attend. Another changed their location to avoid her. We are currently stuck with her. When a friend from one of the groups found out she joined ours, she sent me a condolence card via email.

She doesn't lie about the yarns she uses; she really does knit with expensive yarn, but lies about any and everything else, including her kids. Many times her daughter comes with her and outs her on her lies. Then there is an argument --- so tiresome and embarrassing, but it never stops her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I'm talking about yarn nothing else..let's make a mountain out of a molehill...Obviously she needs her ego or self esteem to be bolstered, or perhaps she wishes she could afford the pricey yarn..perhaps it's rejects that she buys..who is to say..I don't think that she is the one who has a problem with it...


If she doesn't have a problem with it, why lie about it?

Since she's not a bad knitter, she can get all the bolstering of self-esteem just by showing off her knits, but she just _has_ to go beyond that, and alienate those who could be good to be around.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sometimes in life you have got to chose which arguments you want to have....With so much going on in our lives today who has time to decide whether or not a person integrity is at stake because of the yarn she says she is using...I say red is white are you going to argue the point...It's all in how we interpret it...Give the lady some slack..if she bothers you with her rants, just ignore it and move on..not important.


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

Janallyn said:


> Sad, it only speaks of insecurity


I agree.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Paulaross said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you ladies tell the brand of yarn just by looking at it? I think the poster said it had been rewound in a ball with no label, but anyone could see it was patrons. Is patrons that easy to identify? If so, I must be the yarn dummy of the year, as I sure can't tell the brand without looking at the label.


Some brands that I work with often are obvious to me. (Lion Brand, Patrons, Red Heart, Peaches and Cream, the old workhouse yarns)


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

books said:


> Some brands that I work with often are obvious to me. (Lion Brand, Patrons, Red Heart, Peaches and Cream, the old workhouse yarns)


Ditto from me.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Your post seems pretty judgmental. The OP is entitled to what irritates her without judgment from the "rant" police.


Sorry you see it that way. Just hope the lady and her friends can move on and not be constantly irritated. Not an easy situation for any of them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have usually found that if someone lies in one area of their life, it will be in all areas of their life. AND if they speak ill of someone else, they will also speak ill of you when you are not around. Not a nice person to be around. I HAD a friend that used to lie about what she paid for things, even when we went shopping together and I knew what they cost. She always made it look like it was a better bargain than it actually was. She also said some very nasty things about others, and then I found out she was doing the same thing about me. She is no longer in my life and the few times we do come in contact I try to remain pleasant but aloof. Some people live in such an imaginary world that they would not know the truth if it bit them.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Isn't it time to put this to rest?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


You obviously don't want to do that or you would not have commented on it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


I don't understand why you want to be the topic police and decide what should and should not be discussed on an open forum, in addition to whether or not people should have opinions that differ from yours. I did not start this topic to specifically offend you and I have explained my reasoning several times already. As has been mentioned on this forum soooo many times, you are certainly free to avoid reading things that don't interest you. However, to insist that no one else discuss things that don't interest you is absurd.

Why does this topic bother you so much?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


It will end when there aren't any further comments made. Just by the fact that you made a comment you helped to prolong it's "shelf life."


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> If she lies about yarn what else does she lie about? In the grand scheme of things, yes the yarn lie is small, but what if you found out everything else she told you was a lie? Would that still be OK?


The OP doesn't seem to have much more than a passing acquaintance with the person she referred to in her original post, so in this instance I think that other aspects of the person's life wouldn't have any impact on the OP's life. Therefore, the effects of anything the person says, which the OP doubts to be true, are indeed negligible. 
If I was in this position, I'd show kindness and acceptance of the person, as I've known people with mental health disorders, (as may be the case with this person), and they didn't ask to have their problems.
If that wasn't an option, then I'd just keep a manageable distance if she is pleasant in other conversations.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


Why, are you feeling guilty.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


You don't have to follow. Hit the Unwatch button.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


Unwatch the topic if you don't like it.

In case you don't realize it, just ignoring something like this impacts new knitters who like the look of what they see, spend high dollars for the yarn it's supposed to be and then will be told it's their own 'lousy knitting' when they don't get the same results. Not a way to encourage people in the hobby.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Unwatch the topic if you don't like it.
> 
> In case you don't realize it, just ignoring something like this impacts new knitters who like the look of what they see, spend high dollars for the yarn it's supposed to be and then will be told it's their own 'lousy knitting' when they don't get the same results. Not a way to encourage people in the hobby.


This is probably the best explanation yet of why it's not acceptable to simply accept these kinds of falsehoods. I don't think the point is that the person is always offensive, I think it's that there's a lie at the heart of it.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

jonibee said:


> Sometimes in life you have got to chose which arguments you want to have....With so much going on in our lives today who has time to decide whether or not a person integrity is at stake because of the yarn she says she is using...I say red is white are you going to argue the point...It's all in how we interpret it...Give the lady some slack..if she bothers you with her rants, just ignore it and move on..not important.


Agreed! Choose your battles! Unless it affects you directly, what difference does it make whether someone else puffs themselves up?


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

chickkie said:


> You obviously don't want to do that or you would not have commented on it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


There surely are a lot of people who feel like it's their job to call out someone for an issue that basically amounts to....what?? A fib over YARN???? Does it directly affect you? Is the world different because of it? What great harm was done? Maybe she needs therapy? Maybe she's just spiteful? Maybe it will make someone else buy yarn that's too expensive, maybe she lies about other things too.....really?? DOES IT MATTER in the grand scheme of things? It's yarn, people. It's supposed to bring us pleasure. BTW, check out some of the real crises in the world just in the past two days, then let's decide what is the important conversation.

Flame away.....I'm with alexdoc here!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

shermangirl said:


> There surely are a lot of people who feel like it's their job to call out someone for an issue that basically amounts to....what?? A fib over YARN???? Does it directly affect you? Is the world different because of it? What great harm was done? Maybe she needs therapy? Maybe she's just spiteful? Maybe it will make someone else buy yarn that's too expensive, maybe she lies about other things too.....really?? DOES IT MATTER in the grand scheme of things? It's yarn, people. It's supposed to bring us pleasure. BTW, check out some of the real crises in the world just in the past two days, then let's decide what is the important conversation.
> 
> Flame away.....I'm with alexdoc here!


While I agree there are more pressing issues to worry about, by those standards, none of the posts here should be answered. Ever. There's always something more important than a knitting crisis going on in the world. You are free to live by those standards and if you do, you can't post in this thread anymore. Btw, this is the knitting/crochet section of the forum. If you want to talk about world politics, there are other sections for that. I doubt there's anything like that in this section and if there is, it gets moved.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

shermangirl said:


> There surely are a lot of people who feel like it's their job to call out someone for an issue that basically amounts to....what?? A fib over YARN???? Does it directly affect you? Is the world different because of it? What great harm was done? Maybe she needs therapy? Maybe she's just spiteful? Maybe it will make someone else buy yarn that's too expensive, maybe she lies about other things too.....really?? DOES IT MATTER in the grand scheme of things? It's yarn, people. It's supposed to bring us pleasure. BTW, check out some of the real crises in the world just in the past two days, then let's decide what is the important conversation.
> 
> Flame away.....I'm with alexdoc here!


I want to say first off that I'm not trying to start a fight here. I agree with you, there are so many pressing issues and problems in the world right now, that this fades into insignificance. In the big picture of the world, this isn't even a speck. But in the small universe of our daily lives, this was an important issue to the OP and she (or he) felt safe in coming here and voicing her concern. If we dismiss our daily problems as too petty to discuss, then we miss something in our daily lives. Is this going to matter in the face of disasters happening on this planet? No. But will it maybe make individual people's lives a little clearer? Maybe. Isn't that what this forum is about - having a place where we have a hobby and interest in common, where we can share our thoughts and concerns?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I want to say first off that I'm not trying to start a fight here. I agree with you, there are so many pressing issues and problems in the world right now, that this fades into insignificance. In the big picture of the world, this isn't even a speck. But in the small universe of our daily lives, this was an important issue to the OP and she (or he) felt safe in coming here and voicing her concern. If we dismiss our daily problems as too petty to discuss, then we miss something in our daily lives. Is this going to matter in the face of disasters happening on this planet? No. But will it maybe make individual people's lives a little clearer? Maybe. Isn't that what this forum is about - having a place where we have a hobby and interest in common, where we can share our thoughts and concerns?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> My MIL is a habitual liar. Fooling no one. Once she related a story of something she said happened to her. It actually happened to ME! I can't stand it but I do believe she is unaware that's she's lying. I refuse to let her stay with us for more than 2 nights as I'm afraid I'll lose it & tell her off. She's been like this since I met her in 1973.
> 
> I would call your friend out my stating that you all are aware she's lying ... OR .. Simply ignore it.


I had a sister in law like your mother in law. When I met her for the first time my husband to be said "Don't believe everything she tells you." boy was he ever right. I remember sitting in the hospital room with my father in law--her father-- as he was taking his last breaths and she was telling me the most outrageous story that I knew to be a lie, and I thought boy how low can you go lady. What I did a lot of the time when she was telling a lie was to get up and leave the room, just to let her know I wasn't interested in listening. I on occasion would interrupt her and change the subject. She seemed to know what I was doing but later she was right back at it.


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENT - LOOKING BACK I THINK THAT I COULD HAVE SAID IT DIFFERENTLY - BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU AND THAT IS ONE OF MY POINTS THAT I DID NOT POINT OUT.


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

I WOULD SAY "INDEED IT IS"


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

kponsw said:


> I don't understand why you want to be the topic police and decide what should and should not be discussed on an open forum, in addition to whether or not people should have opinions that differ from yours. I did not start this topic to specifically offend you and I have explained my reasoning several times already. As has been mentioned on this forum soooo many times, you are certainly free to avoid reading things that don't interest you. However, to insist that no one else discuss things that don't interest you is absurd.
> 
> Why does this topic bother you so much?


I think some people are just very controlling and want to always be able to tell others what to do. They must know that it won't work but they just can't resist trying. They probably don't have anyone in their life they can tell what to do so they try on this forum.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

my girlfriend said:


> I WOULD SAY "INDEED IT IS"


Please stop shouting. And read the forum rules. Typing in all caps is highly discouraged.


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

AM SORRY IF MY CAPS ARE ONE OF THE RULES OF THE FORUM BUT I DO HAVE VISUAL PROBLEMS - CONSEQUENTLY EVERYTHING I DO ON THE PC IS DONE IN CAPS!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

my girlfriend said:


> AM SORRY IF MY CAPS ARE ONE OF THE RULES OF THE FORUM BUT I DO HAVE VISUAL PROBLEMS - CONSEQUENTLY EVERYTHING I DO ON THE PC IS DONE IN CAPS!!


Control + will enlarge the size of your view. Please try it.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

jbandsma said:


> Control + will enlarge the size of your view. Please try it.


Perhaps caps are easier for her to read than lowercase, no matter what the size.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Perhaps caps are easier for her to read than lowercase, no matter what the size.


Asking her to try it would be a way for her to see if it works. Isn't discounting that before it's even tried rather silly?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Perhaps caps are easier for her to read than lowercase, no matter what the size.


But she read the replies quite well, even though they are in lower case. All capitals is considered shouting and I really don't like to be yelled at - by anyone!


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

kponsw said:


> This is so stupid that I hesitate to even post it, but I think it might help me if I get it off my chest. There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn. She wants to be a 'yarn snob' but can't really afford it, so she lies. For instance, right now she is using Paton's Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she's using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards). She is a very public knitter, so it's not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It's pretty easy to see the difference.
> 
> A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious.
> 
> ...


Reading your post a second time has confirmed for me the first impression. Seems this woman has only recently started this sort of behaviour. If it were only making herself look wealthier, smarter, more astute etc then I would probably agree that there is a confidence issue. Divorce will do that to a person. But you say she also puts down the people she is talking to about the poor quality of the materials they use. That makes me think there is something very different happening. This sort of change in a person's communication is often an indicator of a health problem, I think it is possible she is developing one of the dementias. Sounds a bit like vascular dementia but there is a huge number of them so that's not a definitive diagnosis. If that is the case it is very very sad. I think I would be inclined to just go with the flow, maybe admire her choice and the work she is doing. Whatever the cause I would expect a positive encouraging response might see it stop sooner if it is deliberate lying and help her cope better if it isn't.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

my girlfriend said:


> THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENT - LOOKING BACK I THINK THAT I COULD HAVE SAID IT DIFFERENTLY - BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU AND THAT IS ONE OF MY POINTS THAT I DID NOT POINT OUT.


No need to shout.


----------



## Penelope Huckleberry (Jul 18, 2016)

Minerva's daughter said:


> Reading your post a second time has confirmed for me the first impression. Seems this woman has only recently started this sort of behaviour. If it were only making herself look wealthier, smarter, more astute etc then I would probably agree that there is a confidence issue. Divorce will do that to a person. But you say she also puts down the people she is talking to about the poor quality of the materials they use. That makes me think there is something very different happening. This sort of change in a person's communication is often an indicator of a health problem, I think it is possible she is developing one of the dementias. Sounds a bit like vascular dementia but there is a huge number of them so that's not a definitive diagnosis. If that is the case it is very very sad. I think I would be inclined to just go with the flow, maybe admire her choice and the work she is doing. Whatever the cause I would expect a positive encouraging response might see it stop sooner if it is deliberate lying and help her cope better if it isn't.


Exactly!!! I have the sense that the one spinning yarns may have a mental illness called Narcissistic Personality Disorder. One of my sisters has this diagnosis, and she is TRULY not fit for human consumption! She is THE most unpleasant person I have ever known!

The only way to deal with this mental illness is to respond with a dead stare and silence. Best wishes!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Please stop shouting. And read the forum rules. Typing in all caps is highly discouraged.


Funny how her previous posts are all in lower case. Makes me wonder...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Funny how her previous posts are all in lower case. Makes me wonder...


odd.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Penelope Huckleberry said:


> Exactly!!! I have the sense that the one spinning yarns may have a mental illness called Narcissistic Personality Disorder. One of my sisters has this diagnosis, and she is TRULY not fit for human consumption! She is THE most unpleasant person I have ever known!
> 
> The only way to deal with this mental illness is to respond with a dead stare and silence. Best wishes!


There is more than one personality disorder that fits this type of behavior, though it generally takes a medical profession and an in person and in depth analysis, to offer such a diagnosis. Substance abusers often display the behaviors of many mental health issues though that opens up a whole can of "which came first the chicken or the egg" kind of thing. Was the person self medicating because of a mental health issue or did they develop the problem due to prolonged drug/alcohol abuse.

I can't fathom a reason to lie about yarn, about as much good as lying about a piece of jewelry...there's always going to be someone with a good eye who can spot a fake, why bother?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Funny how her previous posts are all in lower case. Makes me wonder...


Very odd.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Only you can put a stop to it. Hit "unwatch", that is what some do when it becomes old. No need to follow 17 pages and get annoyed. But if the OP and others want to discuss it, you should not be judgmental. It goes on forever because it hits a nerve when you know a person with similar problems.



alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

When I knit, I use 100% Alpaca yarn at 27 dollars a skein. It's not because I want to brag about how much money I spend on knitting, it's because I get it "Free". Well almost, I raise alpacas and the yarn is our own! Tell this woman if she wants to brag about good yarn, to use Alpaca 100%!


kponsw said:


> This is so stupid that I hesitate to even post it, but I think it might help me if I get it off my chest. There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn. She wants to be a 'yarn snob' but can't really afford it, so she lies. For instance, right now she is using Paton's Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she's using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards). She is a very public knitter, so it's not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It's pretty easy to see the difference.
> 
> A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

welderhead said:


> When I knit, I use 100% Alpaca yarn at 27 dollars a skein. It's not because I want to brag about how much money I spend on knitting, it's because I get it "Free". Well almost, I raise alpacas and the yarn is our own! Tell this woman if she wants to brag about good yarn, to use Alpaca 100%!


If you're raising the animals, $27/skein doesn't come close to what it's costing you to produce it, especially for the labor.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

You are so right, but it's a labor of Love! Been in the business for 10 years now, and still love what we do!


jbandsma said:


> If you're raising the animals, $27/skein doesn't come close to what it's costing you to produce it, especially for the labor.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

welderhead said:


> You are so right, but it's a labor of Love! Been in the business for 10 years now, and still love what we do!


I'm a fairly new spinner and looking forward to getting good enough to try something besides different wools. Alpaca is high on my next to do list. And, someday, qiviut.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

welderhead said:


> When I knit, I use 100% Alpaca yarn at 27 dollars a skein. It's not because I want to brag about how much money I spend on knitting, it's because I get it "Free". Well almost, I raise alpacas and the yarn is our own! Tell this woman if she wants to brag about good yarn, to use Alpaca 100%!


There are many very excellent fibers, I prefer Bison and Bison Blends, in addition to Qiviut and Quivut blends but I live where Bison are raised in addition to be being surrounded by Alpaca and sheep ranches. I use these fibers, not because I am a snob but because, where I live they are readily available and not terribly expensive. Rarely if ever do I talk about what they cost me. Though I also know that when I knit for others, care of the garment/item may be an issue so I'll also happily knit with acrylics, blends and super wash wools, if I know the recipient needs or wants low maintenance.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

We have sent 150 pounds of raw fleece to the mill, and expect to get it back soon! There will be many pounds of roving for the spinners to turn into wonderful yarn. If you would like to try some, I will post when we get our material back. It will run about $4.00 per ounce. A few ounces will make a wonderful pair of gloves to keep your hands warm in this bitter cold time of year! We had 28 below zero last Friday. We are in northern Wisconsin! Look us up on http://alpacanation.com/dreamchaserfarm or Face book, Dream Chaser Farm Alpacas


jbandsma said:


> I'm a fairly new spinner and looking forward to getting good enough to try something besides different wools. Alpaca is high on my next to do list. And, someday, qiviut.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

welderhead said:


> We have sent 150 pounds of raw fleece to the mill, and expect to get it back soon! There will be many pounds of roving for the spinners to turn into wonderful yarn. If you would like to try some, I will post when we get our material back. It will run about $4.00 per ounce. A few ounces will make a wonderful pair of gloves to keep your hands warm in this bitter cold time of year! We had 28 below zero last Friday. We are in northern Wisconsin! Look us up on http://alpacanation.com/dreamchaserfarm or Face book, Dream Chaser Farm Alpacas


Can you let me know when you have it ready? At that price, I'll probably buy a couple pounds.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

I will do just that! Can't say for sure when it will come, however they have had the fleece since the first of March, so should be soon! Thanks, and be sure to look us up!


jbandsma said:


> Can you let me know when you have it ready? At that price, I'll probably buy a couple pounds.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Funny how her previous posts are all in lower case. Makes me wonder...


Actually, she has started another thread called "lying about yarn" and it is all in lower case. Makes me wonder what is going on too.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> Actually, she has started another thread called "lying about yarn" and it is all in lower case. Makes me wonder what is going on too.....


Saw that she started that yesterday. Something is definitely up with this one, and I have my suspicions as to who it might be.

ETA:. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439254-2.html#10065244

Link to above referenced thread.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

welderhead said:


> We have sent 150 pounds of raw fleece to the mill, and expect to get it back soon! There will be many pounds of roving for the spinners to turn into wonderful yarn. If you would like to try some, I will post when we get our material back. It will run about $4.00 per ounce. A few ounces will make a wonderful pair of gloves to keep your hands warm in this bitter cold time of year! We had 28 below zero last Friday. We are in northern Wisconsin! Look us up on http://alpacanation.com/dreamchaserfarm or Face book, Dream Chaser Farm Alpacas


I believe that I have been to your farm on a yarn crawl in April. Lovely alpaca. Just love their faces and eyelashes.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Ranting is something that is necessary at times and ranting here is good since we know what you're talking about.
I would have really tough time keeping my mouth closed if she were selling her knitting as Spud and Chloe yarn. I'm not good at keeping my mouth shut when someone is obviously lying. I would probably say she could have used Patons and have gotten the same results.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

books said:


> Some brands that I work with often are obvious to me. (Lion Brand, Patrons, Red Heart, Peaches and Cream, the old workhouse yarns)


Same here. I not only know my go-to yarns on sight, but also the colorways but name! :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have usually found that *if someone lies in one area of their life, it will be in all areas of their life.*
> 
> *Some people live in such an imaginary world that they would not know the truth if it bit them.*


My beloved Uncle Joe was one such. If he _ever_ spoke the truth, it wasn't within my earshot.
He was 16 when I was born; I grew up with him as the male role-model in situ. 
One of my weekly chores was to empty all the ashtrays in the house. He was the only smoker living there; I saw him smoking like a chimney for the better part of my first ten years. Fast-forward 30 years. When introduced to my husband, my dear uncle boldly stated that he'd never smoked a day in his life.

Another: He told all the world in Puerto Rico, where he made his life, that he was born in PR. When his children went to visit his twin sister, she told them that _she_ was the elder twin (by ten minutes) and was born in Brooklyn, NY. My aunt was many things, but liar was not one of them.

When I visited him, he proudly showed me _what he said_ was my grandmother's framed college diploma. He *knew* I'd studied Spanish for four years, yet he tried to convince me that a calligraphic document - laid out much as a diploma is - was anything more than the award for first place at a county fair for "una confeccion de seda", i.e. she'd won for sewing up a pretty silk something! My grandmother _may_ have had some finishing school, but a college diploma she never did.

The litany of his lies and boasts is too long. I do not doubt for a minute that his habitual lying was at the root of his bitter divorce and the distance between him and his four surviving adult children.

Mental illness? Quirk of personality? Character flaw? 
Any and/or all of the above.
Could he have quit lying about any/everything? There was no sign of it in all his 84 years. Sad.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> This is probably the best explanation yet of why it's not acceptable to simply accept these kinds of falsehoods. I don't think *the point is* that the person is always offensive, I think it's *that there's a lie at the heart of it.*


Exactly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think some people are just very controlling and want to always be able to tell others what to do. They must know that it won't work but they just can't resist trying. They probably don't have anyone in their life they can tell what to do so they try on this forum.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> Isn't it time to put this to rest?


Different people in different time zones (24 time zones around the planet) receive daily newsletters whose content is _*not*_ identical. Some people don't even open them the same day, so they'll chime in on a topic that piques their interest days or even months after most commentary has ceased. Who's job is it to tell them not to bother commenting?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My beloved Uncle Joe was one such. If he _ever_ spoke the truth, it wasn't within my earshot.
> He was 16 when I was born; I grew up with him as the male role-model in situ.
> One of my weekly chores was to empty all the ashtrays in the house. He was the only smoker living there; I saw him smoking like a chimney for the better part of my first ten years. Fast-forward 30 years. When introduced to my husband, my dear uncle boldly stated that he'd never smoked a day in his life.
> 
> ...


We had a friend like that, my husband said to be a good liar you had to have a good memory as our friend would sometimes say something different than what he had said earlier.


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> There is more than one personality disorder that fits this type of behavior, though it generally takes a medical profession and an in person and in depth analysis, to offer such a diagnosis. Substance abusers often display the behaviors of many mental health issues though that opens up a whole can of "which came first the chicken or the egg" kind of thing. Was the person self medicating because of a mental health issue or did they develop the problem due to prolonged drug/alcohol abuse.
> 
> I can't fathom a reason to lie about yarn, about as much good as lying about a piece of jewelry...there's always going to be someone with a good eye who can spot a fake, why bother?


That's why I suggested a dementia which is a brain disease, rather than a mental illness. I have experience in both fields and agree only a proper assessment of this woman's health can be definitive


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

welderhead said:


> We have sent 150 pounds of raw fleece to the mill, and expect to get it back soon! There will be many pounds of roving for the spinners to turn into wonderful yarn. If you would like to try some, I will post when we get our material back. It will run about $4.00 per ounce. A few ounces will make a wonderful pair of gloves to keep your hands warm in this bitter cold time of year! We had 28 below zero last Friday. We are in northern Wisconsin! Look us up on http://alpacanation.com/dreamchaserfarm or Face book, Dream Chaser Farm Alpacas


I'm a new spinner and alpaca is high on my to-do list. Please post PM or me when you get your material back. I'm interested in purchasing and will look at your website.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Can you let me know when you have it ready? At that price, I'll probably buy a couple pounds.


Yep, me too!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

shermangirl said:


> Perhaps caps are easier for her to read than lowercase, no matter what the size.


Apparently, she didn't have that problem yesterday.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a question. Reading and typing are the same thing? If she is reading all the chat we are not using all caps. The only one using caps is the one yelling and your buttons for typing are not cap locked or any thing so even if she is reading the things she wrote, she is still using the same buttons for typing? So does she look at her buttons like my sister or does she know the buttons and can type with out looking like me. I learned to type on a old non electric typewriter many years ago. Ok so the schools still had rooms of non electric type writers but it was good for me. I am sorry I could not resist pointing that fact out.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I have a question. Reading and typing are the same thing? If she is reading all the chat we are not using all caps. The only one using caps is the one yelling and your buttons for typing are not cap locked or any thing so even if she is reading the things she wrote, she is still using the same buttons for typing? So does she look at her buttons like my sister or does she know the buttons and can type with out looking like me. I learned to type on a old non electric typewriter many years ago. Ok so the schools still had rooms of non electric type writers but it was good for me. I am sorry I could not resist pointing that fact out.


Lots and lots of us learned to "touch" type back in the day of manual typewriters. For me a skill seldom used anymore, so a skill lost.


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

IF THIS A COMMENT ON ME - I DO ACTUALLY HAVE VISUAL PROBLEMS - IT IS VERY HARD FOR ME TO READ THE POSTINGS - YOU CAN BELIEVE IT OR NOT!!!


----------



## my girlfriend (Dec 19, 2016)

I WILL TRY THAT - THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

my girlfriend said:


> IF THIS A COMMENT ON ME - I DO ACTUALLY HAVE VISUAL PROBLEMS - IT IS VERY HARD FOR ME TO READ THE POSTINGS - YOU CAN BELIEVE IT OR NOT!!!


I have eye problems too and I just enlarge the print, just a friendly reminder Admin may send you a message not to type in upper case, just like he did me.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I hate to beat a dead horse but everyone lies, it's only when the lie offends someone that they get upset. Most lies are so people won't get offended, or bored or whatever. But a lie is a lie.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

my girlfriend said:


> I WILL TRY THAT - THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


You can increase the size of the font by holding down the Ctrl key and scrolling up with your mouse. All caps are considered yelling and rude. This is mentioned in the KP rules.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

my girlfriend said:


> IF THIS A COMMENT ON ME - I DO ACTUALLY HAVE VISUAL PROBLEMS - IT IS VERY HARD FOR ME TO READ THE POSTINGS - YOU CAN BELIEVE IT OR NOT!!!


If you can read the posts with proper formatting you *can* post in the proper format. You've had it explained to you numerous times how to enlarge the view on your screen. Try it!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> If you can read the posts with proper formatting you *can* post in the proper format. You've had it explained to you numerous times how to enlarge the view on your screen. Try it!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> If you can read the posts with proper formatting you *can* post in the proper format. You've had it explained to you numerous times how to enlarge the view on your screen. Try it!


Good grief! She posted above and said she would try it!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Good grief! She posted above and said she would try it!!


That's the 3rd time she's said she'd try it but continued in all caps making excuses as to why she couldn't.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Good grief! She posted above and said she would try it!!


And posted in all caps to inform us that she would try it. *scratches head*


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

(laughing) I'm not sure if it's insecurity or some misplaced need to impress, but haven't we all met folks who direct our attention to the price of everything? My income level puts me in the thrift store, bargain rack, clearance table category, and I shamelessly check out the areas at the grocery store for fresh foods that are about to hit their expiration date. My replies to the price-quoters and the one-uppers is generally "Mm-hmm, how nice for you." And I move on.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SquidgeWA said:


> (laughing) I'm not sure if it's insecurity or some misplaced need to impress, but haven't we all met folks who direct our attention to the price of everything? My income level puts me in the thrift store, bargain rack, clearance table category, and I shamelessly check out the areas at the grocery store for fresh foods that are about to hit their expiration date. My replies to the price-quoters and the one-uppers is generally "Mm-hmm, how nice for you." And I move on.


As I said before, our main purpose on this is to protect those who are new to this craft, who will think that there is something wrong with them if they can't afford 'top of the line' or when they do buy something outside their budget and then it doesn't look like what the person convincing them this is necessary has produced. Hell, most of us go with bargain stuff. Even to the point of haunting thrift stores for sweaters that can be frogged for the yarn they contain.

Too many times we've seen people given the wrong information and then told it's their own lousy knitting skills that didn't get them the same results. We've lost potential fiber artists because of this. We don't like seeing it continue.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> As I said before, our main purpose on this is to protect those who are new to this craft, who will think that there is something wrong with them if they can't afford 'top of the line' or when they do buy something outside their budget and then it doesn't look like what the person convincing them this is necessary has produced. Hell, most of us go with bargain stuff. Even to the point of haunting thrift stores for sweaters that can be frogged for the yarn they contain.
> 
> Too many times we've seen people given the wrong information and then told it's their own lousy knitting skills that didn't get them the same results. We've lost potential fiber artists because of this. We don't like seeing it continue.


When I started knitting 50 years ago there really weren't yarn stores, specialty stores were sort of unheard of for craft items, you went to Woolworth's or Ben Franklin stores for yarn and fabrics as everyone else did. My grandmother knitted out of necessity, to provide her children with warm clothing and as a form of entertainment too. Playing the "snob" didn't become part of the equation until recently.

New knitters and crocheters need encouragement, assistance and to an extent mentoring in order to keep fiber arts alive and well. Playing the snobbery game will not accomplish this, nor will lying to impress others.

Not everyone lies and most certainly those who do tell a lie now and then don't lie about everything. Lying about yarn is just ridiculous on every level. One of the best bumper stickers I ever saw...."My child isn't on the honor roll, I love her just the way God made her".


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Paulaross said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse but everyone lies, it's only when the lie offends someone that they get upset. Most lies are so people won't get offended, or bored or whatever. But a lie is a lie.


I disagree. If someone asks me how I like their new dress, hair style or something else on that order. I am not going to say I don't like it. Maybe I am splitting hairs, but why hurt another's feelings? If I am asked about something important, I don't lie. I would call the first a fib. Once I was told that an employee was working for his brother while collecting payment for the company we both worked for while out on disability. When we went to a hearing at an Unemployment center, I asked if he had been working while collecting compensation. His face told the story, although he denied it. This was very difficult, because I liked and admired this man and had gone to bat for him on too many occasions according to my supervisor. But I do see a difference between a fib and a lie. He was not granted unemployment compensation and I do hope he was able to continue working for his brother until he found something better.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Ever see the movie "Liar, Liar?" Jim Carey at his finest. 

Yarn snobs.....I'll take good old Lion brand or Red Heart. Vannas is perfect to learn with and produces a beautiful product...at least as far as I'm concerned. If you ask me, novice crafters should be told to stay away from most LYS's. The intimidation factor is overwhelming at some. A couple of years ago I was making some calls to locate a Vannas color that I needed to finish a project. Hoping to pick it up during my lunch hour, I called a shop nearby and was told by the lady they did not carry the cheap "craft" yarns. I never went there! 
And yes, I've frogged old sweaters to harvest the yarn!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I would feel very sorry for her. Whatever it is that makes her lie is not good and not having a good effect on her. She is not hurting anyone but herself with the lies unless she sells an item for something that it is not. If that is the only problem you have with her, why not ignore it? She might need a friend that would overlook her fault and be of some moral support in whatever her problem is. I do not think I would tell her I knew she was lying. That would offend her as she would either have to lie more by denying, or admit, either of which would really make things worse for her. MN


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Ever see the movie "Liar, Liar?" Jim Carey at his finest.
> 
> Yarn snobs.....I'll take good old Lion brand or Red Heart. Vannas is perfect to learn with and produces a beautiful product...at least as far as I'm concerned. If you ask me, novice crafters should be told to stay away from most LYS's. The intimidation factor is overwhelming at some. A couple of years ago I was making some calls to locate a Vannas color that I needed to finish a project. Hoping to pick it up during my lunch hour, I called a shop nearby and was told by the lady they did not carry the cheap "craft" yarns. I never went there!
> And yes, I've frogged old sweaters to harvest the yarn!!


All yarn LYSs are NOT the same and I'd never tell a novice to stay away from them. LYSs are small independent business'. Many of the LYSs do not carry the economy priced yarns because they cannot compete with the pricing offered by the big box stores. How could they? Walmart purchases skeins of yarns in the millions and obtains those skeins at a far lower price than any LYS can. The same is true of any of the chain stores. Those small independent business' don't receive tax incentives to start their business' the way that the big box stores do. We often complain that the small local business' have been run out as they can't compete with the big box stores on pricing. The way to keep those shops and business' is to support them.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> All yarn LYSs are NOT the same and I'd never tell a novice to stay away from them. LYSs are small independent business'. Many of the LYSs do not carry the economy priced yarns because they cannot compete with the pricing offered by the big box stores. How could they? Walmart purchases skeins of yarns in the millions and obtains those skeins at a far lower price than any LYS can. The same is true of any of the chain stores. Those small independent business' don't receive tax incentives to start their business' the way that the big box stores do. We often complain that the small local business' have been run out as they can't compete with the big box stores on pricing. The way to keep those shops and business' is to support them.


I agree 110%! But also, those same LYS can give people inspiration to keep knitting, have samples that might attract a new knitter and provide inspiration to continue learning, often have classes and regular meetings of fellow knitters, and the employees are often very knowledgeable and can provide help when you run into a problem. Why on earth would anyone tell new knitters to avoid their LYS? Sometimes it's the lifeblood of the knitting community.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My observation was not to question if you had eye issues, but you are able to read all of the commits and yet you insist on what you have been told was yelling. Many have told you how to make your fonts larger. If this was a conversation in real life you would be yelling at every one, which would cause every one to look at you like a crazy person. I thought after I read your last commit to me that maybe when one types that your font and message was smaller. I see now they are the same size and the smaller letters are not much smaller than the caps. So continuing to type in caps says many possibilities, and a couple could be 1. You want to yell at every one for what ever reason and 2. Often when people yell at other people it is to intimidate them. I do not understand why you feel the need to continue to yell at people. When there are options to assists you. Bad behavior does not get good rewards was my mothers motto. I have handicap issues and have many around me who have learning disestablishes, but using these issues to act badly is not acceptable. Be my guess to reply if you feel the need. I have explained myself and point of view. Basically my opinion. I will no longer read any all cap messages. As like in real life, people who yell are either mad or crazy, and like Alice I don't want to be around mad people.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

if you answer we are all mad here in caps i wont read it....lol


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

lainey_h said:


> I agree 110%! But also, those same LYS can give people inspiration to keep knitting, have samples that might attract a new knitter and provide inspiration to continue learning, often have classes and regular meetings of fellow knitters, and the employees are often very knowledgeable and can provide help when you run into a problem. Why on earth would anyone tell new knitters to avoid their LYS? Sometimes it's the lifeblood of the knitting community.


Ummm....not my intent to say keep novices away from an LYS. They ARE amazing places. Just don't make the newbie feel like she(or he) has to spend tons of money on the very nicest of yarn every time. 
I truly do understand the economics of purchasing and inventory, having been an accountant my entire working life with scores of indie businesses as clients. 
I really wish we had more of those little shops around here. In our entire area of close to 6 million people, there MAY be a couple of dozen, at most.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

SquidgeWA said:


> (laughing) I'm not sure if it's insecurity or some misplaced need to impress, but haven't we all met folks who direct our attention to the price of everything? My income level puts me in the thrift store, bargain rack, clearance table category, and I shamelessly check out the areas at the grocery store for fresh foods that are about to hit their expiration date. My replies to the price-quoters and the one-uppers is generally "Mm-hmm, how nice for you." And I move on.


????


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

shermangirl said:


> Ummm....not my intent to say keep novices away from an LYS. They ARE amazing places. Just don't make the newbie feel like she(or he) has to spend tons of money on the very nicest of yarn every time.
> I truly do understand the economics of purchasing and inventory, having been an accountant my entire working life with scores of indie businesses as clients.
> I really wish we had more of those little shops around here. In our entire area of close to 6 million people, there MAY be a couple of dozen, at most.


Actually, my LYS has yarn that is priced from $3 - $4 a ball to well over $30 a hank. I just purchased a few balls of red cotton/acrylic yarn to crochet some baby caps for the American Heart Association, and walked out paying about $10 for some nice, soft yarn. I know I could have gotten something cheaper at Michaels, but I also know that when I shop there I am helping to keep them alive. What I'm saying is that there is a broad range, with everything from acrylic to cotton to natural and luxury fibers. In fact, it was visiting such a shop that inspired me to start knitting. I don't think that a new knitter would necessarily feel like he or she had to spend a ton of money when they visit one, I think they will be inspired and motivated. Just my thoughts...I send people to our local store.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

LunaDragon said:


> My observation was not to question if you had eye issues, but you are able to read all of the commits and yet you insist on what you have been told was yelling. Many have told you how to make your fonts larger. If this was a conversation in real life you would be yelling at every one, which would cause every one to look at you like a crazy person. I thought after I read your last commit to me that maybe when one types that your font and message was smaller. I see now they are the same size and the smaller letters are not much smaller than the caps. So continuing to type in caps says many possibilities, and a couple could be 1. You want to yell at every one for what ever reason and 2. Often when people yell at other people it is to intimidate them. I do not understand why you feel the need to continue to yell at people. When there are options to assists you. Bad behavior does not get good rewards was my mothers motto. I have handicap issues and have many around me who have learning disestablishes, but using these issues to act badly is not acceptable. Be my guess to reply if you feel the need. I have explained myself and point of view. Basically my opinion. I will no longer read any all cap messages. As like in real life, people who yell are either mad or crazy, and like Alice I don't want to be around mad people.


If someone doesn't use their computer often, they might not know that all caps stand for shouting or making an assertive message. My son innocently sent an all cap message when he first started working in an office and was sent a very nasty response. He asked me what he had done wrong.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

susandkline said:


> If someone doesn't use their computer often, they might not know that all caps stand for shouting or making an assertive message. My son innocently sent an all cap message when he first started working in an office and was sent a very nasty response. He asked me what he had done wrong.


Agree, but I think several people here have pointed it out and also suggested that the poster look at the forum rules. We all make mistakes but this one has been repeated multiple times after a change was suggested.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

susandkline said:


> If someone doesn't use their computer often, they might not know that all caps stand for shouting or making an assertive message. My son innocently sent an all cap message when he first started working in an office and was sent a very nasty response. He asked me what he had done wrong.


I think in this case the poster will use any excuse to flaunt the rules. She very obviously can read the posts that are in proper format because she's responded to them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> Actually, my LYS has yarn that is priced from $3 - $4 a ball to well over $30 a hank. I just purchased a few balls of red cotton/acrylic yarn to crochet some baby caps for the American Heart Association, and walked out paying about $10 for some nice, soft yarn. I know I could have gotten something cheaper at Michaels, but I also know that when I shop there I am helping to keep them alive. What I'm saying is that there is a broad range, with everything from acrylic to cotton to natural and luxury fibers. In fact, it was visiting such a shop that inspired me to start knitting. I don't think that a new knitter would necessarily feel like he or she had to spend a ton of money when they visit one, I think they will be inspired and motivated. Just my thoughts...I send people to our local store.


While all big-box stores seem to be cut out of the same cloth, not all LYS are created equal. 
There are some which are run to attract _any_ potential customer; they have a variety of products from reasonable to sky-high prices. 
Unfortunately, there are some that seem to want _only_ be-ringed, bejeweled, perfumed, extended-pinky type customers; they stock only very high-priced products, and give a very frigid reception to anyone who enters the door and doesn't _look like_ the owner expects. I had the cash, but not the fancy-schmancy appearance, so I was scorned by one store owner. I thought it had perhaps been a bad day for her. I returned two more times and was made to feel very unwelcome. I rarely enter a yarn store and buy nothing. I bought something on my first visit, but nothing on the subsequent ones. Until I met other knitters (Yay internet!!) I had thought it was just me, but it turned out that everyone else I met who'd ever been into that LYS had had the same treatment! Not an experience I would suggest for anyone new to the craft.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

The caps is the least of it:
Add to it: this person belittle the posts, by decalring that there is "enough", yet she follows it for many pages, with here sight issues. Wouldn't a reasonable sight challenged person who has no interest in the rant and the posts that followed, go to better and bigger topics? knit a little? 
No, she went and open a thread with similar name and made it about her "caps". 
And to the ones who think we are mean: It happened before. We are just experienced. Look at the big picture and it is sad that she reared her ugly head again at a time that we want to sit, relax and read whatever interests us.



LunaDragon said:


> My observation was not to question if you had eye issues, but you are able to read all of the commits and yet you insist on what you have been told was yelling. Many have told you how to make your fonts larger. If this was a conversation in real life you would be yelling at every one, which would cause every one to look at you like a crazy person. I thought after I read your last commit to me that maybe when one types that your font and message was smaller. I see now they are the same size and the smaller letters are not much smaller than the caps. So continuing to type in caps says many possibilities, and a couple could be 1. You want to yell at every one for what ever reason and 2. Often when people yell at other people it is to intimidate them. I do not understand why you feel the need to continue to yell at people. When there are options to assists you. Bad behavior does not get good rewards was my mothers motto. I have handicap issues and have many around me who have learning disestablishes, but using these issues to act badly is not acceptable. Be my guess to reply if you feel the need. I have explained myself and point of view. Basically my opinion. I will no longer read any all cap messages. As like in real life, people who yell are either mad or crazy, and like Alice I don't want to be around mad people.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> While all big-box stores seem to be cut out of the same cloth, not all LYS are created equal.
> There are some which are run to attract _any_ potential customer; they have a variety of products from reasonable to sky-high prices.
> Unfortunately, there are some that seem to want _only_ be-ringed, bejeweled, perfumed, extended-pinky type customers; they stock only very high-priced products, and give a very frigid reception to anyone who enters the door and doesn't _look like_ the owner expects. I had the cash, but not the fancy-schmancy appearance, so I was scorned by one store owner. I thought it had perhaps been a bad day for her. I returned two more times and was made to feel very unwelcome. I rarely enter a yarn store and buy nothing. I bought something on my first visit, but nothing on the subsequent ones. Until I met other knitters (Yay internet!!) I had thought it was just me, but it turned out that everyone else I met who'd ever been into that LYS had had the same treatment! Not an experience I would suggest for anyone new to the craft.


You are so right! I had forgotten about a shop in town, where they couldn't have been less friendly. I normally do not leave empty handed from a yarn store but that time I did. Never went back; the store closed a year later. I guess no one liked the attitude.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> While all big-box stores seem to be cut out of the same cloth, not all LYS are created equal.
> There are some which are run to attract _any_ potential customer; they have a variety of products from reasonable to sky-high prices.
> Unfortunately, there are some that seem to want _only_ be-ringed, bejeweled, perfumed, extended-pinky type customers; they stock only very high-priced products, and give a very frigid reception to anyone who enters the door and doesn't _look like_ the owner expects. I had the cash, but not the fancy-schmancy appearance, so I was scorned by one store owner. I thought it had perhaps been a bad day for her. I returned two more times and was made to feel very unwelcome. I rarely enter a yarn store and buy nothing. I bought something on my first visit, but nothing on the subsequent ones. Until I met other knitters (Yay internet!!) I had thought it was just me, but it turned out that everyone else I met who'd ever been into that LYS had had the same treatment! Not an experience I would suggest for anyone new to the craft.


Thanks for reinforcing my thoughts on one of the reasons to be very careful WHICH LYS to send a novice to. I get intimidated, or more accurately put off by some of these people, especially when they make you feel like you don't belong in their store. I know, I know, all are not like that, but I've had that experience more than once, and I do buy something, at least a hook or other useful item.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I do understand that, but it had been pointed out a few times to this person.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

LunaDragon said:


> My observation was not to question if you had eye issues, but you are able to read all of the commits and yet you insist on what you have been told was yelling. Many have told you how to make your fonts larger. If this was a conversation in real life you would be yelling at every one, which would cause every one to look at you like a crazy person. I thought after I read your last commit to me that maybe when one types that your font and message was smaller. I see now they are the same size and the smaller letters are not much smaller than the caps. So continuing to type in caps says many possibilities, and a couple could be 1. You want to yell at every one for what ever reason and 2. Often when people yell at other people it is to intimidate them. I do not understand why you feel the need to continue to yell at people. When there are options to assists you. Bad behavior does not get good rewards was my mothers motto. I have handicap issues and have many around me who have learning disestablishes, but using these issues to act badly is not acceptable. Be my guess to reply if you feel the need. I have explained myself and point of view. Basically my opinion. I will no longer read any all cap messages. As like in real life, people who yell are either mad or crazy, and like Alice I don't want to be around mad people.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> While all big-box stores seem to be cut out of the same cloth, not all LYS are created equal.
> There are some which are run to attract _any_ potential customer; they have a variety of products from reasonable to sky-high prices.
> Unfortunately, there are some that seem to want _only_ be-ringed, bejeweled, perfumed, extended-pinky type customers; they stock only very high-priced products, and give a very frigid reception to anyone who enters the door and doesn't _look like_ the owner expects. I had the cash, but not the fancy-schmancy appearance, so I was scorned by one store owner. I thought it had perhaps been a bad day for her. I returned two more times and was made to feel very unwelcome. I rarely enter a yarn store and buy nothing. I bought something on my first visit, but nothing on the subsequent ones. Until I met other knitters (Yay internet!!) I had thought it was just me, but it turned out that everyone else I met who'd ever been into that LYS had had the same treatment! Not an experience I would suggest for anyone new to the craft.


If that had been me, I think I'd have kept going back just to see her discomfort when I entered the store. If there'd been any customers at the time, I'd have acted like her BFF, just to watch her squirm. :sm02:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> If that had been me, I think I'd have kept going back just to see her discomfort when I entered the store. If there'd been any customers at the time, I'd have acted like her BFF, just to watch her squirm. :sm02:


I do this with a chain jewelry store in our area. One of their branches had lovely, normal salespeople. My mother bought a watch from them and was told that they would replace the battery free for the lifetime of the watch. Fast forward to a need for new battery. We went to another branch and were practically accosted at the door by a very haughty salesman. When I told him my mother needed a new battery for her watch, he looked at it as though it had been a prize from a Cracker Jack box and said they didn't carry batteries for 'that' kind of watch. He took a second look when I said she purchased it from that store. The battery was then replaced. My mother passed away in 2008. Whenever I notice that the battery has run down on her watch, I take it back for a new one. Since it's not being used, I have to remind myself to look at it occasionally.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate lies, too. There is a saying that goes: "Sin had many tools, but a lie is the handle that fits them all!" The worst lies are the ones that destroy another's reputation, when there's no going back while the story keeps snowballing ending up most often totally different from the original lie. Lying about yarn is so unimportant in comparison. 

I've come to believe that no one can be 100% truthful about everything, for various reasons. Sometimes it is not to hurt someone, or trying to be tactful in telling half-truths. In the big scheme of things and in the total picture of life (so short after all), especially when one looks back on an incident months and years from now, whatever upset you will seem so insignificant, when a lot of water will have flowed under the bridge and you will have spoiled your peace unnecessarily. But we are human, and we can only try to forgive and forget the weaknesses of our fellow beings (so hard at times) and hope others will treat us the same way. Each of us has our unique experiences going back to the womb and it is just impossible for anyone to be in another's shoes because of this.

God bless you - all is well.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I hate lies, too. There is a saying that goes: "Sin had many tools, but a lie is the handle that fits them all!" The worst lies are the ones that destroy another's reputation, when there's no going back while the story keeps snowballing ending up most often totally different from the original lie. Lying about yarn is so unimportant in comparison.
> 
> I've come to believe that no one can be 100% truthful about everything, for various reasons. Sometimes it is not to hurt someone, or trying to be tactful in telling half-truths. In the big scheme of things and in the total picture of life (so short after all), especially when one looks back on an incident months and years from now, whatever upset you will seem so insignificant, when a lot of water will have flowed under the bridge and you will have spoiled your peace unnecessarily. But we are human, and we can only try to forgive and forget the weaknesses of our fellow beings (so hard at times) and hope others will treat us the same way. Each of us has our unique experiences going back to the womb and it is just impossible for anyone to be in another's shoes because of this.
> 
> God bless you - all is well.


Very uplifting and insightful response. I'm in agreement.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I agree with you. If the woman has mental health issues, I'd avoid confronting her about the yarn, and offer her praise for her knitting and finished items. As another poster wrote, a little kindness goes a long way. No-one knows the mind of another person and the struggles they are dealing with.





Aunty M said:


> If that had been me, I think I'd have kept going back just to see her discomfort when I entered the store. If there'd been any customers at the time, I'd have acted like her BFF, just to watch her squirm. :sm02:


It's funny that you say you would go out of your way to antagonize a shop owner if you thought she had slighted you, but advise others to turn the other cheek when they feel they have been slighted. You have assumed mental health issues regarding the woman who lies about yarn; who's to say the shop owner doesn't have mental health issues as well?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> The OP doesn't seem to have much more than a passing acquaintance with the person she referred to in her original post, so in this instance I think that other aspects of the person's life wouldn't have any impact on the OP's life. Therefore, the effects of anything the person says, which the OP doubts to be true, are indeed negligible.
> If I was in this position, I'd show kindness and acceptance of the person, as I've known people with mental health disorders, (as may be the case with this person), and they didn't ask to have their problems.
> If that wasn't an option, then I'd just keep a manageable distance if she is pleasant in other conversations.


You have made many assumptions here. Regarding my relationship with this woman, I would consider it more than a passing acquaintance. I do not consider her to be a 'friend' and I do what I can to avoid her, but that doesn't make her invisible. I am not convinced that she suffers from mental health issues. As another poster said, I am not a doctor and I do not play a doctor on TV (or KP), so I will avoid diagnosing her. In addition, I have not found her to be pleasant in other conversations.

As I have stated several times, the main reason for starting this topic was to find out if lying about the yarn you are using was a common practice.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I hate lies, too. There is a saying that goes: "Sin had many tools, but a lie is the handle that fits them all!" The worst lies are the ones that destroy another's reputation, when there's no going back while the story keeps snowballing ending up most often totally different from the original lie. Lying about yarn is so unimportant in comparison.
> 
> I've come to believe that no one can be 100% truthful about everything, for various reasons. Sometimes it is not to hurt someone, or trying to be tactful in telling half-truths. In the big scheme of things and in the total picture of life (so short after all), especially when one looks back on an incident months and years from now, whatever upset you will seem so insignificant, when a lot of water will have flowed under the bridge and you will have spoiled your peace unnecessarily. But we are human, and we can only try to forgive and forget the weaknesses of our fellow beings (so hard at times) and hope others will treat us the same way. Each of us has our unique experiences going back to the womb and it is just impossible for anyone to be in another's shoes because of this.
> 
> God bless you - all is well.


That you for your post. I do understand what you are saying and, in the context that you have presented it, I agree. However, there have been incidents in many people's lives the do not become insignificant over time. I can and do forgive and forget untruths that are made out of kindness and tact. My issue in this 'mini-rant' had to do with lies that are obvious, unnecessary, possibly hurtful, and insulting.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

MissNettie said:


> I would feel very sorry for her. Whatever it is that makes her lie is not good and not having a good effect on her. She is not hurting anyone but herself with the lies unless she sells an item for something that it is not. If that is the only problem you have with her, why not ignore it? She might need a friend that would overlook her fault and be of some moral support in whatever her problem is. I do not think I would tell her I knew she was lying. That would offend her as she would either have to lie more by denying, or admit, either of which would really make things worse for her. MN


I rather like this post by MissNettie. This thread has drawn me like a siren song....or maybe it's just a train wreck! A sociologist would have a field day with the twists and turns this has taken. It started out innocently enough with the OP posting a concern with an acquaintance. From there it went to attacks on a person who none of us knows except the poster. Attacks ranging from she needs therapy, to she is being spiteful and doing this because she thinks everyone is stupid enough to believe her, and she probably lies about other things too, leading up to if she sells her work it would be misrepresented. Then there is the issue that we must stop her because we have to "protect" the novice from being lead astray by her falsehoods. 
After a number of pages of these barbs and attacks, others who thought the comments probably had taken a bad turn, and suggested as much,were flamed for being the topic police. We were told this discussion was only meant to provide a "safe place" for the OP to voice a concern, and we should be respectful of her concerns. By that line of thinking, should it not be a "safe place" for all us as well? 
Instead, attacks have continued against an additional poster and the way the posts were formatted. Again someone who you do not know, but provided reasons why you do know a troll when you see one. 
The thread went off-topic for a while with a discussion about alpaca, LYS's, yarn 
snobs,etc, then someone had to come back in with more vitriol, continue to stir the pot. 
I have seen little in the way of respect in this thread. The words LIE, LIAR, AND LYING have been repeated to the point that they being viciously used. Show me a person who
has never done this, yet everyone professes with great self-righteousness, how this is such a huge sin! 
MissNettie in her post above, urges us to show compassion and be forgiving, and asks who has been hurt by this woman's behavior. she suggests showing her kindness and not attacking and calling her out in a manner to embarrass her. 
It's Christmas folks. We show charity towards less fortunate by knitting for them. Can we not also show charity towards our fellow crafters here. After all, we are all united by 
our love for fiber. Let's celebrate this most wondrous season of love by kind words instead of incessant attacks. 
Merry Christmas to All!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susandkline said:


> I do this with a chain jewelry store in our area. One of their branches had lovely, normal salespeople. My mother bought a watch from them and was told that they would replace the battery free for the lifetime of the watch. Fast forward to a need for new battery. We went to another branch and were practically accosted at the door by a very haughty salesman. When I told him my mother needed a new battery for her watch, he looked at it as though it had been a prize from a Cracker Jack box and said they didn't carry batteries for 'that' kind of watch. He took a second look when I said she purchased it from that store. The battery was then replaced. My mother passed away in 2008. Whenever I notice that the battery has run down on her watch, I take it back for a new one. Since it's not being used, I have to remind myself to look at it occasionally.


Sounds like the perfect action in this case. Unfortunately, the haughty salesman won't ever realize what his ungracious reception cost the business, nor will the commerce.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

These "incessant attacks" drew you like a siren's song? Hmmmmm.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Nope....just the thread in general, but on second thought, probably more like a train wreck! You don't want to watch,but you're compelled to anyway.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Nope....just the thread in general, but on second thought, probably more like a train wreck! You don't want to watch,but you're compelled to anyway.


And then proceed to tell everyone how to clean up the debris.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

1. Kindness is always the better path to take, for your own well being and soul if for no other reason.

2. You can't change another's behavior, only your reaction to it. A life lesson I am still trying to learn.

3. You can "protect" others with out being confrontational. When you hear, "That would be nice sweater if only you had made it with better quality yarn." You can respond with something like, "That is interesting, I have a different approach. I try to match the yarn to not only the project but to the recipient and the situation and sometimes that means that a less expensive or even cheap yarn is the best yarn for the project". Then give an example or ten; charity that requires acrylic yarn, 10 y/o boy who is always rough housing in the dirt or has a wool allergy, hard to fit health care worker who needs to frequently and aggressively wash her work sweater. If critic persists, you smile brightly look her in the eye and say something like, "But isn't that the great thing about knitting, each of us can pick among a million variables and each make our knitting our own?"


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> 1. Kindness is always the better path to take, for your own well being and soul if for no other reason.
> 
> 2. You can't change another's behavior, only your reaction to it. A life lesson I am still trying to learn.
> 
> 3. You can "protect" others with out being confrontational. When you hear, "That would be nice sweater if only you had made it with better quality yarn." You can respond with something like, "That is interesting, I have a different approach. I try to match the yarn to not only the project but to the recipient and the situation and sometimes that means that a less expensive or even cheap yarn is the best yarn for the project". Then give an example or ten; charity that requires acrylic yarn, 10 y/o boy who is always rough housing in the dirt or has a wool allergy, hard to fit health care worker who needs to frequently and aggressively wash her work sweater. If critic persists, you smile brightly look her in the eye and say something like, "But isn't that the great thing about knitting, each of us can pick among a million variable and each make our knitting our own?"


You have no idea how many times #3 has been tried. With no results at all other than tirades on people's looks, their weight, their chldren/grandchildren (including a few threats to an infant) and more insanity than you'd have seen in a 19th century insane asylum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You have no idea how many times #3 has been tried. With no results at all other than tirades on people's looks, their weight, their children/grandchildren (including a few threats to an infant) and more insanity than you'd have seen in a 19th century insane asylum.


Oh! You forgot the belittling remarks to parents of disabled children as well as about those with disabilities, and suggestions that those on fixed incomes might skip steak dinners out in order to be able to buy 'better' yarns.

But, Christmas is nearing. Thinking about such a miserable person does no one any good. I'm going to put on my Kumbaya hat, and go knit some more - with my second-hand acrylic yarn.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! You forgot the belittling remarks to parents of disabled children as well as about those with disabilities, and suggestions that those on fixed incomes might skip steak dinners out in order to be able to buy 'better' yarns.
> 
> But, Christmas is nearing. Thinking about such a miserable person does no one any good. I'm going to put on my Kumbaya hat, and go knit some more - with my second-hand acrylic yarn.


I just finished the 3rd pair of socks for my son. He won't have them by Sunday but he will have them before the weather in the mountains gets too bad. Would you believe it was actually warmer there yesterday than it was here in SC?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

What can I say, I'm 63 and still trying to find the good in people. And actually, finding it more often than expected (which says something about my level of expectation). So this short, fat old woman will pick up her acrylic yarn (bought with a 50% off coupon) and join you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> What can I say, I'm 63 and still trying to find the good in people. And actually, finding it more often than expected (which says something about my level of expectation). So this short, fat old woman will pick up her acrylic yarn (bought with a 50% off coupon) and join you.


Glad for the company! :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I just finished the 3rd pair of socks for my son. He won't have them by Sunday but he will have them before the weather in the mountains gets too bad. Would you believe it was actually warmer there yesterday than it was here in SC?


Nothing about the weather surprises me anymore.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bit slow tonight, I have a bad cold, was sitting here knitting, ANOTHER charity hat and realized how my previous post was interpreted. In my previous post (numbered one) I wasn't trying to change a bully (see #2). I was trying to show "victim" that there were other view points or to validate their own. I've been involved in enough discussions on KP over the years to know there are some who cannot even imagine any aspect of life in another socio-economic group than their own, much less a life in which budgetary choices aren't between hamburger and steak but between food and heat.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

kponsw said:


> It's funny that you say you would go out of your way to antagonize a shop owner if you thought she had slighted you, but advise others to turn the other cheek when they feel they have been slighted. You have assumed mental health issues regarding the woman who lies about yarn; who's to say the shop owner doesn't have mental health issues as well?


 :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> It's funny that you say you would go out of your way to antagonize a shop owner if you thought she had slighted you, but advise others to turn the other cheek when they feel they have been slighted. You have assumed mental health issues regarding the woman who lies about yarn; who's to say the shop owner doesn't have mental health issues as well?


I didn't say I'd antagonise the shop owner, I said I'd keep going back there to see her discomfort (at someone who didn't fit the stereotype of the customer she wanted to attract).

There was no 'assumption' of mental illness by me about the person you know, I merely said 'if' she had mental health issues. By the way, if you read all the replies, you'd notice that I wasn't the only one who thought it may be a possibility.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> I didn't say I'd antagonise the shop owner, I said I'd keep going back there to see her discomfort (at someone who didn't fit the stereotype of the customer she wanted to attract).
> 
> There was no 'assumption' of mental illness by me about the person you know, I merely said 'if' she had mental health issues. By the way, if you read all the replies, you'd notice that I wasn't the only one who thought it may be a possibility.


Continuing to go back to see someone's discomfort is an example of antagonizing, not to mention pretty sadistic. Drawing pleasure from or eliciting the discomfort of another is not something most normal people engage in.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Continuing to go back to see someone's discomfort is an example of antagonizing, not to mention pretty sadistic. Drawing pleasure from or eliciting the discomfort of another is not something most normal people engage in.


When I read Jessica-Jean's post, I understood it to mean that the shop owner was looking down at her with a measure of snobbery, because she didn't have the wealthy 'look' the store owner desired in her customers. (J-J can correct me if I misunderstood).

Do you _seriously_ believe that someone going into that store and making the uppity store owner wish they'd leave, in case the rich customers saw them, "sadistic"? Surely you are joking?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I didn't say I'd antagonise the shop owner, I said I'd keep going back there to see her discomfort (at someone who didn't fit the stereotype of the customer she wanted to attract).


What the hell do you think antagonizing someone is? You gave a pretty good description of it right after saying you don't do it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

shermangirl said:


> I rather like this post by MissNettie. This thread has drawn me like a siren song....or maybe it's just a train wreck! A sociologist would have a field day with the twists and turns this has taken. It started out innocently enough with the OP posting a concern with an acquaintance. From there it went to attacks on a person who none of us knows except the poster. Attacks ranging from she needs therapy, to she is being spiteful and doing this because she thinks everyone is stupid enough to believe her, and she probably lies about other things too, leading up to if she sells her work it would be misrepresented. Then there is the issue that we must stop her because we have to "protect" the novice from being lead astray by her falsehoods.
> After a number of pages of these barbs and attacks, others who thought the comments probably had taken a bad turn, and suggested as much,were flamed for being the topic police. We were told this discussion was only meant to provide a "safe place" for the OP to voice a concern, and we should be respectful of her concerns. By that line of thinking, should it not be a "safe place" for all us as well?
> Instead, attacks have continued against an additional poster and the way the posts were formatted. Again someone who you do not know, but provided reasons why you do know a troll when you see one.
> The thread went off-topic for a while with a discussion about alpaca, LYS's, yarn
> ...


I guess it's a matter of perspective. Where you see a train wreck, I see a conversation. Many voices, many opinions. I don't see that the person in question has been attacked; she is not a part of this forum, she is not aware of this conversation, and therefore she is not being attacked. I saw that the odd behavior of an anonymous person was being discussed. I did not see any flaming. I did see a few individuals who did not want anyone to discuss the topic of conversation. They were told that they did not have to participate. I saw one person 'shouting' and being asked not to shout. Isn't that how it would be in a room full of people? As for the words lie, liar, and lying, well take a look at the topic title. That's what the conversation is about. I did not see self-righteousness, I saw discussion about reasons for lying and whether lying was appropriate in certain situations.

As I mentioned earlier, I do forgive and forget lies made out of compassion and tact. Lying about the type of yarn being used is not in either of those categories. The question of who has been or could be hurt by this behavior has also been addressed. No one has tried to embarrass her because she is not here and is not aware of this discussion.

I am thankful for the opinions expressed here. I appreciate that so many have taken time out of their busy days to help me understand why someone would lie about the type of yarn they are using and whether or not that is prevalent among knitters and crocheters.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

kponsw said:


> I guess it's a matter of perspective. Where you see a train wreck, I see a conversation. Many voices, many opinions. I don't see that the person in question has been attacked; she is not a part of this forum, she is not aware of this conversation, and therefore she is not being attacked. I saw that the odd behavior of an anonymous person was being discussed. I did not see any flaming. I did see a few individuals who did not want anyone to discuss the topic of conversation. They were told that they did not have to participate. I saw one person 'shouting' and being asked not to shout. Isn't that how it would be in a room full of people? As for the words lie, liar, and lying, well take a look at the topic title. That's what the conversation is about. I did not see self-righteousness, I saw discussion about reasons for lying and whether lying was appropriate in certain situations.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I do forgive and forget lies made out of compassion and tact. Lying about the type of yarn being used is not in either of those categories. The question of who has been or could be hurt by this behavior has also been addressed. No one has tried to embarrass her because she is not here and is not aware of this discussion.
> 
> I am thankful for the opinions expressed here. I appreciate that so many have taken time out of their busy days to help me understand why someone would lie about the type of yarn they are using and whether or not that is prevalent among knitters and crocheters.


Well said.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

kponsw said:


> I guess it's a matter of perspective. Where you see a train wreck, I see a conversation. Many voices, many opinions. I don't see that the person in question has been attacked; she is not a part of this forum, she is not aware of this conversation, and therefore she is not being attacked. I saw that the odd behavior of an anonymous person was being discussed. I did not see any flaming. I did see a few individuals who did not want anyone to discuss the topic of conversation. They were told that they did not have to participate. I saw one person 'shouting' and being asked not to shout. Isn't that how it would be in a room full of people? As for the words lie, liar, and lying, well take a look at the topic title. That's what the conversation is about. I did not see self-righteousness, I saw discussion about reasons for lying and whether lying was appropriate in certain situations.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I do forgive and forget lies made out of compassion and tact. Lying about the type of yarn being used is not in either of those categories. The question of who has been or could be hurt by this behavior has also been addressed. No one has tried to embarrass her because she is not here and is not aware of this discussion.
> 
> I am thankful for the opinions expressed here. I appreciate that so many have taken time out of their busy days to help me understand why someone would lie about the type of yarn they are using and whether or not that is prevalent among knitters and crocheters.


 :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> When I read Jessica-Jean's post, I understood it to mean that the shop owner was looking down at her with a measure of snobbery, because she didn't have the wealthy 'look' the store owner desired in her customers. (J-J can correct me if I misunderstood). ...


You have understood precisely, and worded it better than I was able. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> ... I appreciate that so many have taken time out of their busy days to help me understand *why someone would lie about the type of yarn they are using and whether or not that is prevalent among knitters and crocheters.*


Isn't that why we ask questions? To learn and understand? I think it was a great question, and I believe the answers are clear - lying about yarn used is _*not*_ prevalent among yarny folk.


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

It occurs to me to wonder if perhaps the person saying her yarn is something it isn't might really believe it is what she says it is because someone else gave it to her and misrepresented what it was. Just a passing thought.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

LMay said:


> It occurs to me to wonder if perhaps the person saying her yarn is something it isn't might really believe it is what she says it is because someone else gave it to her and misrepresented what it was. Just a passing thought.


Not a chance. This is a typical maneuver.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LMay said:


> It occurs to me to wonder if perhaps the person saying her yarn is something it isn't might really believe it is what she says it is because someone else gave it to her and misrepresented what it was. Just a passing thought.


No way. This is SOP for this person. Truthfully this is the least of her "tales" IMHO.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

jbandsma said:


> What the hell do you think antagonizing someone is? You gave a pretty good description of it right after saying you don't do it.


Seems like the shop owner was the antagonistic one by her attitude towards the shopper. I say give as good you get, and being subtle about it is best if you can make it work. (Ever watch the beginning of a hockey fight? They have moves that even the refs miss)

But then my mother never stood for the "she did it first" thing. Her attitude was that she didn't care, and she was going to end it because about 99% of the time it was a nonsense argument, and after being the mom to 3 girls, I can definitely appreciate where she was coming from!

I live close to a very upscale area, where they are quite a few of these small shops....no yarn but other little boutiques. Honestly, a good many of these don't care if they have a snooty attitude towards casual shoppers who don't fit their profile. It's mostly their friends who come in to chat anyway. Their businesses are primarily open just to be the tax write-off to offset high income on their tax return. 
Before someone jumps on this, I KNOW it's not true of EVERY indie business, but it happens more often than most people know, and especially in certain neighborhoods.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> ... I live close to a very upscale area, where they are quite a few of these small shops....no yarn but other little boutiques. Honestly, a good many of these don't care if they have a snooty attitude towards casual shoppers who don't fit their profile. It's mostly their friends who come in to chat anyway. *Their businesses are primarily open just to be the tax write-off to offset high income on their tax return.* ...


Ah! That could explain a LOT! I'd never thought of _that_ angle before.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah! That could explain a LOT! I'd never thought of _that_ angle before.


It's true. You'll also find some folks have a "hobby farm" for the same reasons. You'd be surprised at what a farmer can write off their taxes, and never show a profit. I know we never will because the cost of feed, vet bills, equipment expenses, the list goes on and on. My tax return last year ran 68 pages when you take into account all the worksheets needed. Oh got the days of "I made X number of $s, and spent X."


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

LMay said:


> It occurs to me to wonder if perhaps the person saying her yarn is something it isn't might really believe it is what she says it is because someone else gave it to her and misrepresented what it was. Just a passing thought.


I tend to doubt it. Not because I know this person, but because she seems to be doing it multiple times.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> I guess it's a matter of perspective. Where you see a train wreck, I see a conversation. Many voices, many opinions. I don't see that the person in question has been attacked; she is not a part of this forum, she is not aware of this conversation, and therefore she is not being attacked. I saw that the odd behavior of an anonymous person was being discussed. I did not see any flaming. I did see a few individuals who did not want anyone to discuss the topic of conversation. They were told that they did not have to participate. I saw one person 'shouting' and being asked not to shout. Isn't that how it would be in a room full of people? As for the words lie, liar, and lying, well take a look at the topic title. That's what the conversation is about. I did not see self-righteousness, I saw discussion about reasons for lying and whether lying was appropriate in certain situations.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I do forgive and forget lies made out of compassion and tact. Lying about the type of yarn being used is not in either of those categories. The question of who has been or could be hurt by this behavior has also been addressed. No one has tried to embarrass her because she is not here and is not aware of this discussion.
> 
> I am thankful for the opinions expressed here. I appreciate that so many have taken time out of their busy days to help me understand why someone would lie about the type of yarn they are using and whether or not that is prevalent among knitters and crocheters.


I was discussing this topic with a friend today, and she asked me a question which no-one here has asked, that I can see. (Please excuse me if I missed it). 
The question was: "Is the person who you think is lying about her yarn, someone you know in real life (so to speak), that you've actually met in person, or is it someone you 'know' only on an internet forum?"
My friend thought that this was information which would impact how members reply to your question, as it could be handled differently in either case, in her opinion.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I was discussing this topic with a friend today, and she asked me a question which no-one here has asked, that I can see. (Please excuse me if I missed it).
> The question was: "Is the person who you think is lying about her yarn, someone you know in real life (so to speak), that you've actually met in person, or is it someone you 'know' only on an internet forum?"
> My friend thought that this was information which would impact how members reply to your question, as it could be handled differently in either case, in her opinion.


Doesn't change the fact that she is passing off cheaper yarn as more expensive yarn.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> Doesn't change the fact that she is passing off cheaper yarn as more expensive yarn.


Not only that, I question everything else this person has ever said. Once proven as a liar their tactics then become one of bullying, belittling, and name calling. A liar is a liar no matter how big or small the lie.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

books said:


> Doesn't change the fact that she is passing off cheaper yarn as more expensive yarn.


I think that's the OP's opinion, but I don't think it's a proven fact. 
That's why my friend thought it was important to know whether the OP knew the knitter in person and had seen the actual yarn being used, or whether it was based on photos of the yarn on an internet forum.
It would also be a factor for members when forming their replies, as knowing someone in person and 'knowing' someone online are obviously different and would be handled differently.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I think that's the OP's opinion, but I don't think it's a proven fact.
> That's why my friend thought it was important to know whether the OP knew the knitter in person and had seen the actual yarn being used, or whether it was based on photos of the yarn on an internet forum.
> It would also be a factor for members when forming their replies, as knowing someone in person and 'knowing' someone online are obviously different and would be handled differently.


Sounds like your friend is speculating. I think the OP said the lady was from her knitting group.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I think that's the OP's opinion, but I don't think it's a proven fact.
> That's why my friend thought it was important to know whether the OP knew the knitter in person and had seen the actual yarn being used, or whether it was based on photos of the yarn on an internet forum.
> It would also be a factor for members when forming their replies, as knowing someone in person and 'knowing' someone online are obviously different and would be handled differently.


The OP makes it clear throughout that it's someone she knows and sees fairly often. I think no one thought to ask because I don't think that's the issue. But I agree with books, that isn't the issue anyway.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

books said:


> Sounds like your friend is speculating. I think the OP said the lady was from her knitting group.


I've just gone back over every post from the OP and nowhere that I can see, does she mention knowing this person from her knitting group.
Could you please post a link or quote of where it was said? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

lainey_h said:


> The OP makes it clear throughout that it's someone she knows and sees fairly often. I think no one thought to ask because I don't think that's the issue. But I agree with books, that isn't the issue anyway.


As I wrote in reply to Books, I have re-read all of the OP's posts and cannot find a single reference to the OP knowing the person in real life and seeing them fairly often. Could you please post a link or quote? Thanks.

Don't you think it would be something which would determine how the situation could be handled? I do.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I've just gone back over every post from the OP and nowhere that I can see, does she mention knowing this person from her knitting group.
> Could you please post a link or quote of where it was said? Thanks in advance.


Too busy, don't really care anyway, she's still lying about the yarn. I'm off to visit family for Christmas. Merry Christmas everybody (And to the Australians, save that for next year!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

books said:


> Too busy, don't really care anyway, she's still lying about the yarn. I'm off to visit family for Christmas. Merry Christmas everybody (And to the Australians, save that for next year!


Ok, thanks anyway. Merry Christmas.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I've just gone back over every post from the OP and nowhere that I can see, does she mention knowing this person from her knitting group.
> Could you please post a link or quote of where it was said? Thanks in advance.


Hmmm, does this hit a nerve for you or something. What difference does it make? Why would the answer be different? A lie is a lie is a lie.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Hmmm, does this hit a nerve for you or something. What difference does it make? Why would the answer be different? A lie is a lie is a lie.


My thoughts exactly. :sm24:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> As I wrote in reply to Books, I have re-read all of the OP's posts and cannot find a single reference to the OP knowing the person in real life and seeing them fairly often. Could you please post a link or quote? Thanks.
> 
> Don't you think it would be something which would determine how the situation could be handled? I do.


Hmmm, no, not really. A private message could be sent if it's an online group, but I really don't think it is. Maybe she hasn't explicitly stated that has physically been in the presence of this woman, but I feel like it's implied throughout.

Have a wonderful Christmas and the happiest of New Year's!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I've just gone back over every post from the OP and nowhere that I can see, does she mention knowing this person from her knitting group.
> Could you please post a link or quote of where it was said? Thanks in advance.


There's nothing in her original post that would make me think it is anything but in-person contact. Would you post pictures of your cakes of yarn? You are, of course, welcome to differ, and who knows the answer but the OP:

....
She is a very public knitter, so it's not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It's pretty easy to see the difference.

A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious.
.....
On the one hand, she is someone that I mostly avoid (for obvious reasons) and I don't really care what she does. ....


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Hmmm, does this hit a nerve for you or something. What difference does it make? Why would the answer be different? A lie is a lie is a lie.


Talking to someone in person is different to 'talking' online, as you know. The replies from members about how to perhaps broach the subject with this person may be different, depending on which is the case. In person, it's easier, in my opinion, as you can see the person's reaction.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

lainey_h said:


> Hmmm, no, not really. A private message could be sent if it's an online group, but I really don't think it is. Maybe she hasn't explicitly stated that has physically been in the presence of this woman, but I feel like it's implied throughout.
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas and the happiest of New Year's!


Thanks. I wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

lainey_h said:


> There's nothing in her original post that would make me think it is anything but in-person contact. Would you post pictures of your cakes of yarn? You are, of course, welcome to differ, and who knows the answer but the OP:
> 
> ....
> She is a very public knitter, so it's not hard to see the yarn she is using, although she removes the labels and re-winds all of it into cakes. However, Patons Roving is a single ply roving, while Spud & Chloe Outer is two ply. It's pretty easy to see the difference.
> ...


I actually do post pics of my yarn. Lol.. :sm12:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> I was discussing this topic with a friend today, and she asked me a question which no-one here has asked, that I can see. (Please excuse me if I missed it).
> The question was: "Is the person who you think is lying about her yarn, someone you know in real life (so to speak), that you've actually met in person, or is it someone you 'know' only on an internet forum?"
> My friend thought that this was information which would impact how members reply to your question, as it could be handled differently in either case, in her opinion.


What an odd post! Does this subject bother you so much that you have to discuss it with your friends? Are you discussing it with a friend you know in real life or is it someone you 'know' only from the internet? This information might impact how I reply to your post.

Do you see how ridiculous that is?

In response, I will say that I do not _think_ the woman in question is lying about the yarn she uses. I know for a fact that she is lying about the yarn. I have seen all the yarns in question. I have said before that this topic refers to the odd behavior of an anonymous person, with regard to this internet forum. I don't know why you or 'your friend' would need any additional identifying information about her and I don't think it would be appropriate for me to provide that.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kponsw said:


> What an odd post! Does this subject bother you so much that you have to discuss it with your friends? Are you discussing it with a friend you know in real life or is it someone you 'know' only from the internet? This information might impact how I reply to your post.
> 
> Do you see how ridiculous that is?
> 
> In response, I will say that I do not _think_ the woman in question is lying about the yarn she uses. I know for a fact that she is lying about the yarn. I have seen all the yarns in question. I have said before that this topic refers to the odd behavior of an anonymous person, with regard to this internet forum. I don't know why you or 'your friend' would need any additional identifying information about her and I don't think it would be appropriate for me to provide that.


Fishing expedition. Her chum isn't working, or else the fish are smart enough not to bite.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> I was discussing this topic with a friend today, and she asked me a question which no-one here has asked, that I can see. (Please excuse me if I missed it).
> The question was: "Is the person who you think is lying about her yarn, someone you know in real life (so to speak), that you've actually met in person, or is it someone you 'know' only on an internet forum?"
> My friend thought that this was information which would impact how members reply to your question, as it could be handled differently in either case, in her opinion.


The OP in this case is very knowledgeable about yarns, she would not have brought this subject up just because she "thought" the knitter was being dishonest.

Why does it concern you or your friend how the OP knows this person? I don't see how it has any bearing on the topic at all. So this "friend" of yours, is that a person you know in real life or just from an internet site? See how that works? It's a moot point.

edited to add: OOOps I didn't realize that the OP responded to you first with the same sort of question.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Hmmm, does this hit a nerve for you or something. What difference does it make? Why would the answer be different? A lie is a lie is a lie.


 :sm24:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Round and round it still goes. 
Now I just keep checking back to see how many days and posts this topic will continue. It's truly a tempest in a teapot!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Round and round it still goes.
> Now I just keep checking back to see how many days and posts this topic will continue. It's truly a tempest in a teapot!


There have been and are posts that have gone on and are going on for far longer. Guess you just can't resist a good "train wreck" can you?

All kidding aside, I'm finding it interesting. Why would someone go so far out of their way to lie about the yarn they are using? I've been knitting for 50 years, I knit with yarns that I want to use, cheap, expensive and even free, why lie? Sort of reminds me of people who try to pass of cubic zircons as natural diamonds, why bother? Or women who dye their dark hair blond but don't bother to touch up the roots? People who touch up their on line photographs to appear younger, when everyone knows their real age and hey touching up a photo doesn't do any good when you go out in public, with your real face everyday.

Vanity and keeping up with the Jones' accounts for many strange behaviors.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> There have been and are posts that have gone on and are going on for far longer. Guess you just can't resist a good "train wreck" can you?
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm finding it interesting. Why would someone go so far out of their way to lie about the yarn they are using? I've been knitting for 50 years, I knit with yarns that I want to use, cheap, expensive and even free, why lie? Sort of reminds me of people who try to pass of cubic zircons as natural diamonds, why bother? Or women who dye their dark hair blond but don't bother to touch up the roots? People who touch up their on line photographs to appear younger, when everyone knows their real age and hey touching up a photo doesn't do any good when you go out in public, with your real face everyday.
> 
> Vanity and keeping up with the Jones' accounts for many strange behaviors.


Yeah, Train wrecks are pretty compelling! And in all honesty this has been a good read. It's been interesting to see how so many people can get so worked up over such an inconsequential thing as "yarn-lying." 
Oh and for what it's worth, when people ask me if the stone in my ring is real (which is nosey and none of their business), my standard answer is "yes, it really is a CZ." And I do color my grey hair when the halo starts showing!
I'll stay tuned for the next installment!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Yeah, Train wrecks are pretty compelling! And in all honesty this has been a good read. It's been interesting to see how so many people can get so worked up over such an inconsequential thing as "yarn-lying."
> Oh and for what it's worth, when people ask me if the stone in my ring is real (which is nosey and none of their business), my standard answer is "yes, it really is a CZ." And I do color my grey hair when the halo starts showing!
> I'll stay tuned for the next installment!


Well I prefer the real deal in everything and find deception to not be an endearing quality. If the real deal is an economy priced yarn and the work is excellent, why is there a need to lie? Conversely someone could spend a great deal on the more expensive yarn and not have the project turn out very well. One lie leads to another, etc.. It's best just to not even start down that road.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Aunty M said:


> I was discussing this topic with a friend today, and she asked me a question which no-one here has asked, that I can see. (Please excuse me if I missed it).
> The question was: "Is the person who you think is lying about her yarn, someone you know in real life (so to speak), that you've actually met in person, or is it someone you 'know' only on an internet forum?"
> My friend thought that this was information which would impact how members reply to your question, as it could be handled differently in either case, in her opinion.


I went back to page 1 of this thread and here's a quote from original post:
"....There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn...."


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

SeasideKnit said:


> I went back to page 1 of this thread and here's a quote from original post:
> "....There is a woman I know who has taken to lying about yarn...."


That's enough information right there. No need to know HOW she knows the woman or where she knows her from.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well I prefer the real deal in everything and find deception to not be an endearing quality. If the real deal is an economy priced yarn and the work is excellent, why is there a need to lie? Conversely someone could spend a great deal on the more expensive yarn and not have the project turn out very well. One lie leads to another, etc.. It's best just to not even start down that road.


Humm.....I've crocheted some pretty nice things with Red Heart, Lion Brand, Bernat, Patons, Caron, store brand, whatever is on sale or I have a coupon for. My crochet better withstand kids, dogs, cats, spills, throw-up, and washing a million times. Nothing fake about those good old stand-bys. I've now grown to prefer a good quality DK acrylic, which is kind of hard to find in the US, so I'll buy from the UK, usually for about the same price, or less as getting something here, even with shipping. And I will actually brag about how cheap my yarn is!

My hair color.....everyone KNOWS that my hair is grey, so after it's colored, it's just ash blonde, (and you know what color ashes are, don't you?), and my ring.....not purchased to deceive....Just a beautiful stone which I happened to like better than the "real thing," and will gladly tell anyone who asks!

Very little about me that is intended to be deceptive, including the fact that I think some arguments are nonsensical, and of little substance.(mom's voice coming through here, "stop your squabbling. Don't make me come back there.") It just intrigues me how these things play out, and people get so twisted up over a non-incident. Even though my first thought after reading a page or two of this thread, was "who cares, and what difference does it make if she harmed no one (hum, that's two thoughts), I was drawn in to the thread just to see how it played out.

No animosity is intended towards anyone here. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Humm.....I've crocheted some pretty nice things with Red Heart, Lion Brand, Bernat, Patons, Caron, store brand, whatever is on sale or I have a coupon for. My crochet better withstand kids, dogs, cats, spills, throw-up, and washing a million times. Nothing fake about those good old stand-bys. I've now grown to prefer a good quality DK acrylic, which is kind of hard to find in the US, so I'll buy from the UK, usually for about the same price, or less as getting something here, even with shipping. And I will actually brag about how cheap my yarn is!
> 
> My hair color.....everyone KNOWS that my hair is grey, so after it's colored, it's just ash blonde, (and you know what color ashes are, don't you?), and my ring.....not purchased to deceive....Just a beautiful stone which I happened to like better than the "real thing," and will gladly tell anyone who asks!
> 
> ...


Here's where it does harm someone...like a fairly new knitter who doesn't understand why their project looks and feels so much different, who may have spent twice as much money (or more) for the yarn the person said they used but didn't use. What if I gave you a recipe but changed some of the ingredients, just because I thought I could impress you by saying I was using pricier products that wouldn't produce the same results?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been reading this thread with a lot of interest and curiosity. What I've come away with is that yarn lying is pretty pathetic and the person doing it becomes a source for amusement. I mean, lying about yarn???? Really????? What is the person trying to prove and to whom? Regardless, the person has failed miserably. For the OP, I don't know anyone in my real life who lies about yarn.

To Shermangirl, I live in the metroplex. I believe I know EXACTLY the shop you had a horrible experience at. I know at least 2 dozen knitters/crocheters who have had similar experiences. There are some other wonderful shops in the area, however.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Mercygirl76 said:


> To Shermangirl, I live in the metroplex. I believe I know EXACTLY the shop you had a horrible experience at. I know at least 2 dozen knitters/crocheters who have had similar experiences. There are some other wonderful shops in the area, however.


This store was in downtown Ft Worth. It was close to where I worked and seemed like a good option. Unfortunately, my needs did not fit the requirements for shopping in her establishment. :sm19:

The area west of DFW airport has pretty slim pickin's. Wish we could get a huge yarn warehouse somewhere around here!!


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

She actually knows her. Sees her at a knitting group in person, was the way I understood it. I think she said the lady would remove the ball bands from the yarn, and pass it off as more expensive yarn.
I'd think if you couldn't tell by looking, you'd sure be able to tell by the feel. At least I think I would, but then I've never been put to the test!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Pat651 said:


> She actually knows her. Sees her at a knitting group in person, was the way I understood it. I think she said the lady would remove the ball bands from the yarn, and pass it off as more expensive yarn.
> I'd think if you couldn't tell by looking, you'd sure be able to tell by the feel. At least I think I would, but then I've never been put to the test!


You could just go back to the beginning of this topic to see exactly what the OP said, that way you would be sure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You could just go back to the beginning of this topic to see exactly what the OP said, that way you would be sure.


_Could_! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> What an odd post! Does this subject bother you so much that you have to discuss it with your friends? Are you discussing it with a friend you know in real life or is it someone you 'know' only from the internet? This information might impact how I reply to your post.
> 
> Do you see how ridiculous that is?
> 
> In response, I will say that I do not _think_ the woman in question is lying about the yarn she uses. I know for a fact that she is lying about the yarn. I have seen all the yarns in question. I have said before that this topic refers to the odd behavior of an anonymous person, with regard to this internet forum. I don't know why you or 'your friend' would need any additional identifying information about her and I don't think it would be appropriate for me to provide that.


No, it really doesn't bother me at all, but my friend (who I know in real life, and was at my house for a meeting to discuss some deadlines), was intrigued by the subject and thought the question was pertinent to how the matter might be brought up with the knitter.

Let me be clear to you, I didn't ask for any identifying information at all. None.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Question to anyone: Isn't Patons Classic a 3 ply yarn (rather than a 4 ply)?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Question to anyone: Isn't Patons Classic a 3 ply yarn (rather than a 4 ply)?





 kponsw said:


> ...For instance, right now she is using Paton's Classic Wool Roving ($7/120 yards) for a project, but is telling everyone who will listen that she's using Spud & Chloe Outer ($18/60 yards). ...


Looks like a single ply to me, though Patons does make a whole line of different thicknesses/plies under the name Patons Classic Wool. Patons Classic Wool Roving


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Looks like a single ply to me, though Patons does make a whole line of different thicknesses/plies under the name Patons Classic Wool. Patons Classic Wool Roving


Kponsw wrote:
A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious. [Endquote]

Thanks for replying and the link, Jessica-Jean.
I was thinking of some Patons Classic Wool I had, which I'm sure was a 3 ply. It made me think, when I read the OPs mention of it as a 4 ply.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Kponsw wrote:
> A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious. [Endquote]
> 
> Thanks for replying and the link, Jessica-Jean.
> I was thinking of some Patons Classic Wool I had, which I'm sure was a 3 ply. It made me think, when I read the OPs mention of it as a 4 ply.


Plys and weight of yarn are something two different things. 3 ply to me is a very fine yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In North America *today*, the word 'ply' is limited strictly to the number of plied strands that make up the thread or yarn. The thread or yarn can be a variety of thicknesses regardless of the number of plies in it. Thus, an unplied roving-type yarn is a single ply - be it super bulky or cobweb thin, and there can be equally thick/thin multi-ply yarns. Ply is not - _in North America_ - a reliable indication of the thickness of the yarn, though it does influence such things as likelihood of pilling and stitch definition.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

J-J, thanks for the information. I always learn or relearn something useful from you.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In North America *today*, the word 'ply' is limited strictly to the number of plied strands that make up the thread or yarn. The thread or yarn can be a variety of thicknesses regardless of the number of plies in it. Thus, an unplied roving-type yarn is a single ply - be it super bulky or cobweb thin, and there can be equally thick/thin multi-ply yarns. Ply is not - _in North America_ - a reliable indication of the thickness of the yarn, though it does influence such things as likelihood of pilling and stitch definition.


Some of the single ply roving yarns used for those very thick blankets are beyond bulky weight. A single ply roving yarn is very easy to spot, though one can look at a project being worked on and tell the number of plies, simply by looking at one of the following: stitches on the needle/cable, the cast on edge or simply just a single stitch of the project. Plied yarns look vastly different from single ply roving yarns as there are not twisted plies in the roving yarns.

Here's an example of one of those blankets made from single ply but very thick roving yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Some of the single ply roving yarns used for those very thick blankets are beyond bulky weight. A single ply roving yarn is very easy to spot, though one can look at a project being worked on and tell the number of plies, simply by looking at one of the following: stitches on the needle/cable, the cast on edge or simply just a single stitch of the project. Plied yarns look vastly different from single ply roving yarns as there are not twisted plies in the roving yarns.
> 
> Here's an example of one of those blankets made from single ply but very thick roving yarn.


It looks lovely. I'm sure it even feels lovely. How well it might wear - including a few trips through the washer/dryer - that's a question I won't even attempt to guess at. I'd put my bet on it looking poorly after some use.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It looks lovely. I'm sure it even feels lovely. How well it might wear - including a few trips through the washer/dryer - that's a question I won't even attempt to guess at. I'd put my bet on it looking poorly after some use.


No doubt. One of the reasons, I'm not a fan of roving yarns is that I find my jewelry (particularly rings with large settings) snag roving yarns. Roving yarns are however great for felting if they are wool or one of the fibers that will felt.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> No doubt. One of the reasons, I'm not a fan of roving yarns is that I find my jewelry (particularly rings with large settings) snag roving yarns. Roving yarns are however great for felting if they are wool or one of the fibers that will felt.


I've experienced the same problem, like the look of roving yarn, the novelty of it, but it's like fudge for me, I enjoy a little bit and then I've had enough.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> I've experienced the same problem, like the look of roving yarn, the novelty of it, but it's like fudge for me, I enjoy a little bit and then I've had enough.


I find that I really only like them for my felted hats, they snag too easily and pill. Plus they have a tendency to "felt" far too easily at friction points, if they are wholly animal fiber.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I find that I really only like them for my felted hats, they snag too easily and pill. Plus they have a tendency to "felt" far too easily at friction points, if they are wholly animal fiber.


Have some roving yarn, was thinking of pet blankets for the Humane Society. Have never really felted much before, so can't really mess up a blanket.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL, I have roving but I just cant bring myself to use it as yarn, at least not till I spin it.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Plys and weight of yarn are something two different things. 3 ply to me is a very fine yarn.


Thanks, yes, I know that. The yarn I'm referring to was at least a worsted wright, but 3 plies.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

If I discuss yarn I tend to talk about what a bargain if was.....I love knitting but I knit an awful lot and wouldn't want to bankrupt us.
I honestly knit with mill ends....it gives me the chance to knit with luxurious yarn at a really great price. If anybodies interested poundstrtcher 400g bags @£4.99.
Undifinded fibres and yarn weigh....I carry a ruler and open the corner of the bag to measure wpi.
Naughty girl I am.lol
I don't skimp on sock yarn though.....that would never work lol


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> Thanks, yes, I know that. The yarn I'm referring to was at least a worsted wright, but 3 plies.


Are Patons yarns available in Australia? The line of "Classic Wool" yarns from Patons are available in DK, Worsted, Bulky and Roving. The full line of Patons yarns, range from lace to Super Bulky.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

LunaDragon said:


> LOL, I have roving but I just cant bring myself to use it as yarn, at least not till I spin it.


Well that's what I use roving for but "roving style yarns" have become popular in recent years. Years ago spinners would refer to a roving yarn as a "single". I'm not fond of them due to snagging, pilling and their propensity to felt, though I do like them for actual felting projects. I make and sell dryer balls, using a core of roving then covered in yarn. If I use a roving yarn for the covering, they felt the fastest and it doesn't seem to matter which brand of roving yarn I use.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Are Patons yarns available in Australia? The line of "Classic Wool" yarns from Patons are available in DK, Worsted, Bulky and Roving. The full line of Patons yarns, range from lace to Super Bulky.


Yes, Patons are in Australia.
There's many places to buy Patons yarn here, but I've bought it at Spotlight, Lincraft, Wangaratta Woollen Mills/Auspinners and The Aussie Knitting Co (Mooroolbark Wool).


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> Yes, Patons are in Australia.
> There's many places to buy Patons yarn here, but I've bought it at Spotlight, Lincraft, Wangaratta Woollen Mills/Auspinners and The Aussie Knitting Co (Mooroolbark Wool).


Good, then you should know that Patons "Classic Wool" is a LINE of yarns, not one particular yarn.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Good, then you should know that Patons "Classic Wool" is a LINE of yarns, not one particular yarn.


Yes, I do know that, thanks.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> Yes, I do know that, thanks.


Just as 220 is a yarn line by Cascade, many weights come under 220 and some are super wash.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

shermangirl said:


> This store was in downtown Ft Worth. It was close to where I worked and seemed like a good option. Unfortunately, my needs did not fit the requirements for shopping in her establishment. :sm19:
> 
> The area west of DFW airport has pretty slim pickin's. Wish we could get a huge yarn warehouse somewhere around here!!


Yep, I know that one, too, and she can be extremely snarky and aloof some days and warm and inviting other days. In other words, that one can be moody.

There was a shop in south Arlington that was owned by one of the nastiest people I have ever encountered. She assumed everybody was a thief, grossly over charged for her goods, ranted on Ravelry how all her customers were thieves, how she purchased yarn at Tuesday morning and deep discounts, then charged HER regular price. She has been out of business for a couple of years now, but there are some great horror stories about dealing with her.

There is a yarn shop in north Arlington that is extremely good. The owner is so nice, personable and helpful. Everybody loves her.

I have scouted every yarn store in the metroplex, both during yarn crawl and on my own. If you are interested in a list of local LYSs and a brief description of what they are like, PM me. I'll be happy to give you my thoughts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> ... I have scouted every yarn store in the metroplex, both during yarn crawl and on my own. If you are interested in a list of local LYSs and a brief description of what they are like, PM me. I'll be happy to give you my thoughts.


Umm ... have you added them and your evaluations to the KnitMap yet? It's a good resource for travelling knitters, but it's only as good as its contributors.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Good, then you should know that Patons "Classic Wool" is a LINE of yarns, not one particular yarn.


These are the ones I'm thinking of:

Bulky is 3-ply

DK Superwash is 3-ply (and would not work as a substitute for (bulky) Tundra unless you used multiple strands

Classic Wool Roving is bulky, but is a single ply roving yarn

Patons Classic Wool Worsted is a 3-ply yarn and would not work as a substitute for Tundra unless you used two strands.

I'm definitely no expert, but I just don't see how there could've been a substitution with any of these.

Are there others which you think could be substituted for Tundra?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> ...A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious...


Kponsw,

Could you please post which of the Patons Classic (4-ply) is the knitter actually using in place of Fiber Co. Tundra? Thanks. I can't find a 4-ply in that range.

Tundra is a bulky weight yarn. Patons makes two bulky yarns labeled "classic"..... Classic Bulky is a 3-ply, Classic Roving is a Bulky, single ply.

Patons Classic Worsted is also a 3-ply yarn.

Any of their "Classic" line of yarns thinner would have to be at least doubled to equal Tundra, I'd estimate.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> These are the ones I'm thinking of:
> 
> Bulky is 3-ply
> 
> ...


I believe you've addressed your question to the wrong person. Perhaps you should ask the OP.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> Kponsw,
> 
> Could you please post which of the Patons Classic (4-ply) is the knitter actually using in place of Fiber Co. Tundra? Thanks. I can't find a 4-ply in that range.
> 
> ...


Why on earth are you so incredibly concerned about an anonymous person you don't know and what types of yarn she is or is not using? Are you doing research so that you can tell the same lies?

The problem lies not so much in the yarn she is using as it does in the yarn she is *not* using. A two-ply bulky yarn cannot be mistaken for a multiple-ply, most likely aran-weight yarn, nor can it be confused with a single roving yarn. When I see a yarn with four plies, or even three, I am not likely to confuse it with Fibre Co. Tundra. When I see an unspun roving, I am not likely to confuse it with Spud & Chloe Outer. I have seen the yarns being used. Have you? Remember, I am talking about a woman I know. Do you think I am talking about someone you know? The woman I am referring to does not live in Australia, and unless you've spent the past several months in the United States, I don't think you know her. Are you aware of another person who also lies about the yarn she is using? Is that where your intense interest comes from?

Whether the actual yarn being used is Patons, or Cascade 220, or Vanna's Choice or even Red Heart is immaterial. It boils down to the general weight, the obvious number of plies and the fact that anyone would find it necessary to lie about the type of yarn they are using.

I will add that my original post has nothing to do with substituting one yarn for another. It has to do with lying about the yarn actually being used. I have no problem with substituting yarns; most of us do it all the time and most of us are more than happy to say so. However, using one yarn, but lying so that people will think it's a far more expensive yarn than it really is, especially when it doesn't look anything like the yarn one is claiming it to be, is absolutely ridiculous. From what I have discovered in this topic, 'yarn lying' is not a common practice.

On the other hand, if what you are asking me to do is provide you with a suitable yarn to replace Fibre Co. Tundra, my suggestion would be to use whatever gives you the correct gauge. I am not terribly familiar with the various yarns that are available in Australia, and I know that many of the yarns available there do not have the same names as their counterparts in North America. For instance, I believe that the Patons line is not sold with the same labels or names there as it is here, and possibly not even the same fiber content or weight. I'm sure you'll correct me if I'm wrong but isn't what I am familiar with as, say, Patons Classic Wool worsted somewhat comparable to the Australian Patons Classic Totem? I'm sure that a LYS where you live would be a much better source for this type of advice.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

Your original post gives the impression that you are an expert on yarns


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... have you added them and your evaluations to the KnitMap yet? It's a good resource for travelling knitters, but it's only as good as its contributors.


All our yarn stores are on knitmap with the exception perhaps of the 2 new ones that opened this year. I'll check it out and put up a review. In all honesty, I don't check knitmap much because it usually isn't up to date. Like you said, it's only as good as its contributors.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

kponsw said:


> Why on earth are you so incredibly concerned about an anonymous person you don't know and what types of yarn she is or is not using? Are you doing research so that you can tell the same lies?
> 
> The problem lies not so much in the yarn she is using as it does in the yarn she is *not* using. A two-ply bulky yarn cannot be mistaken for a multiple-ply, most likely aran-weight yarn, nor can it be confused with a single roving yarn. When I see a yarn with four plies, or even three, I am not likely to confuse it with Fibre Co. Tundra. When I see an unspun roving, I am not likely to confuse it with Spud & Chloe Outer. I have seen the yarns being used. Have you? Remember, I am talking about a woman I know. Do you think I am talking about someone you know? The woman I am referring to does not live in Australia, and unless you've spent the past several months in the United States, I don't think you know her. Are you aware of another person who also lies about the yarn she is using? Is that where your intense interest comes from?
> 
> ...


Holy cow!!!????


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Paulaross said:


> Your original post gives the impression that you are an expert on yarns


I do try to make an effort when communicating to avoid misunderstandings. However, I ultimately have no control over how anyone wants to "interpret" what I say. When it comes to yarn, I would say that I probably know more than some and less than others. Of course, many things in life are that way.

I will try not to repeat myself yet again regarding what my original post is about.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Paulaross said:


> Your original post gives the impression that you are an expert on yarns


I didn't get that impression. The original post is about someone lying about a yarn brand. Not so much what the brands are.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Why nit-pick every word the OP wrote. Something annoyed her, I would be annoyed if I knew enough to look a lie in the eye. She classified it as a rant and asked a question.
Where did 30 pages come from?
Let the OP rest, because if she stops answering, somebody will say that she is rude.
A suggestion, not a demand. I do not want the same treatment. Time to move on, this topic was addressed from every which angle. And then some.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> Why nit-pick every word the OP wrote. Something annoyed her, I would be annoyed if I knew enough to look a lie in the eye. She classified it as a rant and asked a question.
> Where did 30 pages come from?
> Let the OP rest, because if she stops answering, somebody will say that she is rude.
> A suggestion, not a demand. I do not want the same treatment. Time to move on, this topic was addressed from every which angle. And then some.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

imashelefrat said:


> Why nit-pick every word the OP wrote. Something annoyed her, I would be annoyed if I knew enough to look a lie in the eye. She classified it as a rant and asked a question.
> Where did 30 pages come from?
> Let the OP rest, because if she stops answering, somebody will say that she is rude.
> A suggestion, not a demand. I do not want the same treatment. Time to move on, this topic was addressed from every which angle. And then some.


Thank you so much for understanding. :sm24:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

imashelefrat said:


> Why nit-pick every word the OP wrote. Something annoyed her, I would be annoyed if I knew enough to look a lie in the eye. She classified it as a rant and asked a question.
> Where did 30 pages come from?
> Let the OP rest, because if she stops answering, somebody will say that she is rude.
> A suggestion, not a demand. I do not want the same treatment. Time to move on, this topic was addressed from every which angle. And then some.


I've said the same thing!!! About 3-4 times!!! As far back as page 13, I think. (You're so much nicer than I was. )
????????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> Why nit-pick every word the OP wrote. Something annoyed her, I would be annoyed if I knew enough to look a lie in the eye. She classified it as a rant and asked a question.
> Where did 30 pages come from?
> Let the OP rest, because if she stops answering, somebody will say that she is rude.
> A suggestion, not a demand. I do not want the same treatment. Time to move on, this topic was addressed from every which angle. And then some.


I couldn't agree more :sm24:


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Gosh! I must be a backwards, naive knitter. I love Paton's wool and think it IS the good stuff! LOL!


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

majormomma said:


> Gosh! I must be a backwards, naive knitter. I love Paton's wool and think it IS the good stuff! LOL!


Then that makes two of us. ????


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

majormomma said:


> Gosh! I must be a backwards, naive knitter. I love Paton's wool and think it IS the good stuff! LOL!


There's absolutely nothing wrong with any of the Patons lines of yarns.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

majormomma said:


> Gosh! I must be a backwards, naive knitter. I love Paton's wool and think it IS the good stuff! LOL!


I love Patons Classic too! I like it just as much as Cascade 220 and it's easier to get locally.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> I love Patons Classic too! I like it just as much as Cascade 220 and it's *easier to get *locally.


Easier to get is best = sooner begun knitting!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey it takes all kinds, why anyone thinks they have to lie about yarn, tells me a LOT about their priorities in life. Why someone else is going on and on about what started off as a simple rant is also curious. Some people just have to hang on every word typed by others and get themselves into a tither about it, even when they don't know what they are talking about. Sort of amusing. Like drunk teenagers that take photos of their friends passed out and post them on the internet, you just have to wonder...why?


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

What is wrong with "cheaper" acrylic yarn. I find it knits just fine! lol


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> What is wrong with "cheaper" acrylic yarn. I find it knits just fine! lol


Nothing at all wrong with acrylics. I use them often enough. Sometimes it's not even about being cheaper, sometimes it's just the right choice for a project. :sm24:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Hey it takes all kinds, why anyone thinks they have to lie about yarn, tells me a LOT about their priorities in life. Why someone else is going on and on about what started off as a simple rant is also curious. Some people just have to hang on every word typed by others and get themselves into a tither about it, even when they don't know what they are talking about. Sort of amusing. Like drunk teenagers that take photos of their friends passed out and post them on the internet, you just have to wonder...why?


Oh my! Voices of reason at last!! 
Some battles are meaningless and just aren't worth the effort. 
Moving forward now.....


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> What is wrong with "cheaper" acrylic yarn. I find it knits just fine! lol


Cheap ( as inexpensive) gives those of us on a tight budget great yarn to use with nice stitch definition. Usually very accessible, so we don't have to order. The finished product is non-allergenic and wears like iron, comes in great colors....and best of all....its economical! 
What's not to like here?!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

shermangirl said:


> Cheap ( as inexpensive) gives those of us on a tight budget great yarn to use with nice stitch definition. Usually very accessible, so we don't have to order. The finished product is non-allergenic and wears like iron, comes in great colors....and best of all....its economical!
> What's not to like here?!


Re your last comment before this one, is this you moving forward?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Oh my! Voices of reason at last!!
> Some battles are meaningless and just aren't worth the effort.
> Moving forward now.....


I think you have misinterpreted my meaning. This is an interesting topic that has elicited some great replies. Though someone who insists on pinning down the OP as to how they know the person, is missing the point of the topic and adds nothing to the conversation. No matter what particular brand of yarns is involved, it's very easy to tell the difference between a single ply roving yarn and a plied yarn, it's not rocket science. I cannot think of one good reason to lie about such things.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Why on earth are you so incredibly concerned about an anonymous person you don't know and what types of yarn she is or is not using? Are you doing research so that you can tell the same lies?
> 
> The problem lies not so much in the yarn she is using as it does in the yarn she is *not* using. A two-ply bulky yarn cannot be mistaken for a multiple-ply, most likely aran-weight yarn, nor can it be confused with a single roving yarn. When I see a yarn with four plies, or even three, I am not likely to confuse it with Fibre Co. Tundra. When I see an unspun roving, I am not likely to confuse it with Spud & Chloe Outer. I have seen the yarns being used. Have you? Remember, I am talking about a woman I know. Do you think I am talking about someone you know? The woman I am referring to does not live in Australia, and unless you've spent the past several months in the United States, I don't think you know her. Are you aware of another person who also lies about the yarn she is using? Is that where your intense interest comes from?
> 
> ...


There's really no need to be so defensive, it makes it seem as though you can't answer my question. I'm really only interested in which Patons Classic yarn you believe was used, as you seemed certain that was what the knitter was using.
I did consult the owners of a yarn shop here and they gave me the same information I wrote in my previous post. I thought perhaps you knew something they didn't and I like to learn about yarns.

[Quote kponsw]...When I see an unspun roving, I am not likely to confuse it with Spud & Chloe Outer...[End quote]

A further question I have for you if you wouldn't mind replying, is, that it's my understanding that Spud and Chloe Outer is in fact an unspun roving (2 plies). Again, I consulted the LYS owners. Why do you think it's not, please? Hoping to learn more.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> There's really no need to be so defensive, it makes it seem as though you can't answer my question. I'm really only interested in which Patons Classic yarn you believe was used, as you seemed certain that was what the knitter was using.
> I did consult the owners of a yarn shop here and they gave me the same information I wrote in my previous post. I thought perhaps you knew something they didn't and I like to learn about yarns.
> 
> [Quote kponsw]...When I see an unspun roving, I am not likely to confuse it with Spud & Chloe Outer...[End quote]
> ...


I can't believe you are still harping on such minute details. My post that you reference was not offered in a defensive manner. I had hoped to provide clarification to you regarding the nature of this topic, since you seem to have trouble understanding the meaning and purpose of my initial post.

I will add that I am impressed that the owners of your LYS in Australia are so familiar with yarns sold in North America. Were they also able to provide the same detailed information on the Australian Patons line? I don't think shop owners here would have been able to respond in kind, since Patons Australian line isn't commonplace in the US.

I suppose I should have been far more specific than I was so that _you_ could understand what I was saying, so let me rephrase the quote for you:

"When I see an unspun *single* roving, I am not likely to confuse it with Spud & Chloe Outer..."

Again, my apologies for confusing you and causing you to spend so much time traipsing to yarn stores searching for information. However, since you have already done that, I expect you have all the information you need and will be able to stop interrogating me. Thanks for your interest in my mini-rant about some who lies about her yarn.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Thanks for your interest in my mini-rant about some who lies about her yarn.


Geez, doesn't every knitting group have at least one of those? We've got one who tries to pass off something (obviously commercial but I have no idea what company) as handspun...by her. Even before I started spinning myself I had bought enough fiber and had a friend spin it for me to recognize the difference.

We all get so tired of her "see what I spun over the weekend" that we've been thinking of moving the meeting place or time and not telling her.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Nothing at all wrong with acrylics. I use them often enough. Sometimes it's not even about being cheaper, sometimes it's just the right choice for a project. :sm24:


like a giant afghan that needs to wear like iron and be machine washable?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> I can't believe you are still harping on such minute details. My post that you reference was not offered in a defensive manner. I had hoped to provide clarification to you regarding the nature of this topic, since you seem to have trouble understanding the meaning and purpose of my initial post.
> 
> I will add that I am impressed that the owners of your LYS in Australia are so familiar with yarns sold in North America. Were they also able to provide the same detailed information on the Australian Patons line? I don't think shop owners here would have been able to respond in kind, since Patons Australian line isn't commonplace in the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting your quote, now it makes more sense. It's the journo in me - I like to check facts.
It was no trouble to go to the yarn store, I'm a regular there. They actually import from various places, as well as exporting yarns to many places.
I've drawn the conclusion from your refusal to explain which Patons Classic you identified as a 4-ply, that you have actually been incorrect and think if you just wait it out, that I'll stop asking. Am I correct, or will you post the yarn? Thanks.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Kponsw, I wouldn't bother to answer her anymore. Your point is clear to anyone with half a brain, and always has been. I've reported her troll-like activity. Let the ostrich deal with her.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Thanks for correcting your quote, now it makes more sense. It's the journo in me - I like to check facts.
> It was no trouble to go to the yarn store, I'm a regular there. They actually import from various places, as well as exporting yarns to many places.
> I've drawn the conclusion from your refusal to explain which Patons Classic you identified as a 4-ply, that you have actually been incorrect and think if you just wait it out, that I'll stop asking. Am I correct, or will you post the yarn? Thanks.


Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
Or yarn fact checker?
You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge? 
The tone of your posts is becoming more and more cantankerous with each one.
Maybe you need to make a cuppa ,put on a good movie ,knit so you might calm down.
Aka a " knitters time out"


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cah said:


> Kponsw, I wouldn't bother to answer her anymore. Your point is clear to anyone with half a brain, and always has been. I've reported her troll-like activity. Let the ostrich deal with her.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cah said:


> Kponsw, I wouldn't bother to answer her anymore. Your point is clear to anyone with half a brain, and always has been. I've reported her troll-like activity. Let the ostrich deal with her.


As long as she keeps it up, the ostrich will do nothing to hurt his bottom line.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

user17143 said:


> Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
> Or yarn fact checker?
> You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
> Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge?
> ...


Good one! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

user17143 said:


> Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
> Or yarn fact checker?
> You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
> Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge?
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

user17143 said:


> Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
> Or yarn fact checker?
> You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
> Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge?
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> like a giant afghan that needs to wear like iron and be machine washable?


Correct or toys for children :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

user17143 said:


> Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
> Or yarn fact checker?
> You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
> Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge?
> ...


I love your style :sm24:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Please do listen to cah. Will give you much more time to knit and less heartburn.

Reminds me of another "expert" that was let go.
Her non stop responses show possible compulsive tendencies, just like the other one. Might it be the same person? Same style. 
If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.....
Ostrich! Time to clean the place.



cah said:


> Kponsw, I wouldn't bother to answer her anymore. Your point is clear to anyone with half a brain, and always has been. I've reported her troll-like activity. Let the ostrich deal with her.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

How do you know about the "Dr." who was pushed out the door? You just joined.



imjustpeachy said:


> Or here's a thought, the "expert" that's no longer around is feeding her the information she wants posted. Just like a ventriloquist and her dummy. Because as we all know the former "resident expert" still reads every word posted here, and still assumes it all about her. ????????


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

imjustpeachy said:


> ... still reads every word posted here, and still *assumes *it all about her. ????????


_That_ is strange, isn't it?


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Good grief!!! Knit with what you wish, and leave the uppity, you really don't knit with ____do you??? crowd in the dust. I'm thinking about the red heart dis and the rest of the "well, I wouldn't consider THAT such low class yarn" , I have to have such and such.....really? Do as you wish for the end user point of view!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

imashelefrat said:


> How do you know about the "Dr." who was pushed out the door? You just joined.


Not everyone who joins KP is new to the forum, many read for quite some time before joining. Others leave and then come back. What does it matter when a user actually joined?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

user17143 said:


> Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
> Or yarn fact checker?
> You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
> Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge?
> ...


Sure, you can ask and I'm more than happy to explain. I like to learn about yarns and if I read something which I'm unaware of, I always ask for more information in the hope of expanding my knowledge on all types of yarn. My tendency to check facts is second nature, due to my years as a journalist. :sm01:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

imashelefrat said:


> How do you know about the "Dr." who was pushed out the door? You just joined.


Who said anything about a "Dr."? :sm07:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am not reading all 33 pages, but want to say: People lie for different reasons, for instance..feeling inferior, wanting to impress because they think that is the way to get friends, or make others feel less than, when in actuality it says the liar is not worthy, or is on unstable financial grounds and is trying to cover up the fact. It is a habit, and probably worked to some end in the past, so repeat behavior.
It is pathetic and should not be tolerated in anyone. The best way to handle liars is confrontation and calling them out on their lies. The only problem with that is they are in denial, they convince themselves the lie is true. Pathological liars really believe the lies to be truth. 
I think I would drop this person like a hot potato, they drain you mentally and emotionally


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Sure, you can ask and I'm more than happy to explain. I like to learn about yarns and if I read something which I'm unaware of, I always ask for more information in the hope of expanding my knowledge on all types of yarn. My tendency to check facts is second nature, due to my years as a journalist. :sm01:


Unfortunately it is the tone and inferences you are writing , you questioned the op's honesty,& knowledge.
THAT goes well beyond journalism in the classic sense.
What you appear to practice is TABLOID journalism. 
Asking questions is never an issue ,maybe you should re-read your posts and see why they are coming across as quite argumentative and hostile to the op.
I have a great idea for you since you are a " journalist" by a damn book and look up all things yarn so you can "fact" check all you like and NOT badger the op


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

user17143 said:


> ... I have a great idea for you since you are a " journalist" by a damn book and look up all things yarn so you can "fact" check all you like and NOT badger the op


Perhaps a better idea would be to buy one of each yarn and see first-hand the differences?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps a better idea would be to buy one of each yarn and see first-hand the differences?


And not to forget that every "journalist" has an editor.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> And not to forget that every "journalist" has an editor.


Well said


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh for crying out loud! The woman lied! She lied, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but lying where others might believe it, is outrageous! If one lies and you follow and use the same yarn she lied about using, your item will be a hot mess! Why would any rational thinking being lie, where others might follow your lead?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Kponsw, I wouldn't bother to answer her anymore. Your point is clear to anyone with half a brain, and always has been. I've reported her troll-like activity. Let the ostrich deal with her.


Thanks. I think I'll take your advice.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

imashelefrat said:


> Please do listen to cah. Will give you much more time to knit and less heartburn.
> 
> Reminds me of another "expert" that was let go.
> Her non stop responses show possible compulsive tendencies, just like the other one. Might it be the same person? Same style.
> ...


Thank you. I will take your advice by taking cah's advice! :sm17:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

imashelefrat said:


> Why nit-pick every word the OP wrote. Something annoyed her, I would be annoyed if I knew enough to look a lie in the eye. She classified it as a rant and asked a question.
> Where did 30 pages come from?
> Let the OP rest, because if she stops answering, somebody will say that she is rude.
> A suggestion, not a demand. I do not want the same treatment. Time to move on, this topic was addressed from every which angle. And then some.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Yarnity (May 21, 2016)

user17143 said:


> Can I ask who nominated you as the post police?
> Or yarn fact checker?
> You seem to be wantingto correct,hint that people are being less than honest in thier posts.
> Maybe you need to ask yourself why you are so damned determined to interrogate the op on HER experience, or knowledge?
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: She's like a dog with a bone. Maybe she's a yarn liar and thinks the OP is talking about her! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: ("Yarn liar." LMAO)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Yarnity said:


> :sm24: :sm24: She's like a dog with a bone. Maybe she's a yarn liar and thinks the OP is talking about her! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: ("Yarn liar." LMAO)


Well, she sure can spin them at times.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, she sure can spin them at times.


Spin, spun, spinning. http://en.bab.la/conjugation/english/spin
I can only come up with one compound word using 'spin'; spin-doctor. We've seen altogether too much of _their_ work of late.
Either Google is useless at finding compound words, or (more likely) I'm using the wrong search phrase. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarnity said:


> :sm24: :sm24: She's like a dog with a bone. Maybe she's a yarn liar and thinks the OP is talking about her! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: ("Yarn liar." LMAO)


How does that song go? You probably think this is about you?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Spin, spun, spinning. http://en.bab.la/conjugation/english/spin
> I can only come up with one compound word using 'spin'; spin-doctor. We've seen altogether too much of _their_ work of late.
> Either Google is useless at finding compound words, or (more likely) I'm using the wrong search phrase. :sm17:


I was thinking more of 'yarn' spinning. (Yarn as in tall tale)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I was thinking more of 'yarn' spinning. (Yarn as in tall tale)


I got that. It just sent me off in search of other uses of 'spin', and - due no doubt to recent political developments - 'spin-doctor' came to mind. 
Spinning doctors - doctors who spin tall tales, or roving into yarn, or spin on a bicycle, or spin like a dervish. Have you ever _seen_ the last??? AMAZING!!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

user17143 said:


> Unfortunately it is the tone and inferences you are writing , you questioned the op's honesty,& knowledge.
> THAT goes well beyond journalism in the classic sense.
> What you appear to practice is TABLOID journalism.
> Asking questions is never an issue ,maybe you should re-read your posts and see why they are coming across as quite argumentative and hostile to the op.
> I have a great idea for you since you are a " journalist" by a damn book and look up all things yarn so you can "fact" check all you like and NOT badger the op


Thanks for your suggestions. 
Actually, though, that is _exactly_ what journalism is - asking questions to find out facts and questioning everything, to be sure it's correct. (It _doesn't_ apply here in this instance, but any decent journo _always_ checks the facts).
In response to your advice, I re-read my posts and I've been polite when asking questions and used please and thanks when asking for a reply. There is absolutely no hostility from me at all.
The only reason I'm interested in this is because the yarn the OP mentioned, was one which I couldn't find when I looked for information. If you count the number of posts I've made, (not all my replies are to the OP), you couldn't seriously say I was "badgering" the Op.
Thanks again for your post.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> ... the yarn the OP mentioned, was one which I couldn't find when I looked for information. ...


OP mentioned:
in original post:
Patons Classic Wool Roving
Spud & Chloë Outer

I'm certain that any yarns she mentioned in any subsequent posts are equally represented in Ravelry's database.


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I got that. It just sent me off in search of other uses of 'spin', and - due no doubt to recent political developments - 'spin-doctor' came to mind.
> Spinning doctors - doctors who spin tall tales, or roving into yarn, or spin on a bicycle, or spin like a dervish. Have you ever _seen_ the last??? AMAZING!!!


Tailspin and spinoff come to mind.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LMay said:


> Tailspin and spinoff come to mind.


. :sm24:


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How does that song go? You probably think this is about you?


You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you... Carly Simon


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LMay said:


> You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you... Carly Simon


Thank you.That's the one.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OP mentioned:
> in original post:
> Patons Classic Wool Roving
> Spud & Chloë Outer
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean. 
It was the paragraph I've quoted below which originally caught my interest. The mention of it being 4-ply was where I was unable to find anything. The Patrons Classics I was able to find in relation to the post, were all 3-plies.
As another member said, I'm like a dog with a bone, so I'll keep looking. Lol.

[Quote kponsw]...A few months ago, she used Paton's Classic Wool ($7/223 yards), but insisted that it was Fibre Co. Tundra ($23/120 yards). Again, the number of plies gave it away. Patons Classic is a four-ply yarn and Fibre Co. Tundra is a two-ply yarn. Kind of obvious...[End quote]


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LMay said:


> Tailspin and spinoff come to mind.


Reminds me of this cartoon


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

LMay said:


> You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you... Carly Simon


I can hear it in my head.... "You're so vain, you probably think this THREAD is about you...."


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

books said:


> I can hear it in my head.... "You're so vain, you probably think this THREAD is about you...."


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

knovice knitter said:


> You could bring in a skein of whatever she is using (e.g. Patons) and say, oh look what I found for $4.70. And it looks a lot like your yarn. It doesn't look like there's much of a difference at all except the price. You could save yourself a lot of money if you bought Patons and no one would be the wiser. It is a subtle way of calling her out without totally embarrassing her. It might get her to drop the pretense.


What a good idea. .......why is everyone afraid of calling her bluff. .....she must think she's getting away with it and all her knitting buddies are stupid. She needs to stop pretending and maybe she'd have a few more friends.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Òps double post


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

user17143 said:


> By th way the first rule of journalism is RESEARCH!!!! Then checking facts presented found in YOUR OWN research
> If all you did in your career is ask people to to YOUR research that is a pretty lazy way of quality journalism .or was your practice more yellow journalism?
> So go and buy the yarn yourself and see the differences to answer your own questions, or buy a book, or the very least google!
> Remember research first so you will have your OWN facts to check!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Reminds me of this cartoon


... someone must have proven this Tasmanian Devil wrong again!!


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

Katsch said:


> Reminds me of this cartoon


 :sm24:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

The former resident expert pretended to be one. Hence the " "



BBatten17 said:


> Who said anything about a "Dr."? :sm07:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

You are right, but...
After the episode with the "Dr." I am looking for her re-incarnation (happened to her before). I apologize if I am a tad suspicious. This thread started on the 18th of Dec.. The last one to be chased out of town happened a while back.
I just find it odd that a person was reading all this time and joined on the 20th just to post on this thread three times and nowhere else. I might be wrong. I hope I am wrong.



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Not everyone who joins KP is new to the forum, many read for quite some time before joining. Others leave and then come back. What does it matter when a user actually joined?


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

user17143 said:


> user17143 said:
> 
> 
> > By th way the first rule of journalism is RESEARCH!!!! Then checking facts presented found in YOUR OWN research
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

user17143 said:


> user17143 said:
> 
> 
> > By th way the first rule of journalism is RESEARCH!!!! Then checking facts presented found in YOUR OWN research
> ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It is amazing that dead horses keep on breathing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> It is amazing that dead horses keep on breathing.


Perhaps this thread should be renamed "Phoenix". It keeps rising from the ashes.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

She can't help it and she will not stop until we all do. Then... she will declare victory, the poor thing. Compulsive, at the very least.


chickkie said:


> It is amazing that dead horses keep on breathing.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Who gives a rats patootie! Once a liar, always a liar! Even if she did tell the truth, no one would believe it because she lied about simple things. Maybe she needs to write a book????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Who gives a rats patootie! Once a liar, always a liar! Even if she did tell the truth, no one would believe it because she lied about simple things. Maybe she needs to write a book????


Only if it's in the fiction section!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Only if it's in the fiction section!


 :sm11: :sm23:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Only if it's in the fiction section!


Horror fiction.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Horror fiction.


You're right; I hadn't thought about sub-sections. Did libraries even have those back in the 50s and 60s? I just remember searching for books to read in the fiction section. I hadn't learned the Dewey Decimal System, if the library I frequented even used it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're right; I hadn't thought about sub-sections. Did libraries even have those back in the 50s and 60s? I just remember searching for books to read in the fiction section. I hadn't learned the Dewey Decimal System, if the library I frequented even used it.


813.xxx is the call number for horror fiction. The numbers after the decimal point refer to author and title.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Who gives a rats patootie! Once a liar, always a liar! Even if she did tell the truth, no one would believe it because she lied about simple things. Maybe she needs to write a book????


Maybe that's what happened to Hillary. Once a liar, there is always the question, is this another lie, or, is it one of the truthful gems? There is always the suspicion that everything is a lie. Hence, once a liar, always a liar!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh good god, politics now?! This thread has gotten nuts. Who gives a rat's butt about roving, non roving, two ply, three ply, 2,000 ply yarn. Two dollars a skein, twenty dollars a skein, 200 dollars a skein. What an incredibly shallow person to try to impress people over something that Doesn't matter to most people. Silk or cashmere, denim or polyester, who cares. Happy New Year everybody and see ya' around.... hopefully on another thread. How's that for a mini rant?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> ... *Happy New Year* everybody and see ya' around.... hopefully on another thread. How's that for a mini rant?


. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

books said:


> Oh good god, politics now?! This thread has gotten nuts. Who gives a rat's butt about roving, non roving, two ply, three ply, 2,000 ply yarn. Two dollars a skein, twenty dollars a skein, 200 dollars a skein. What an incredibly shallow person to try to impress people over something that Doesn't matter to most people. Silk or cashmere, denim or polyester, who cares. Happy New Year everybody and see ya' around.... hopefully on another thread. How's that for a mini rant?


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

gheezi said:


> Maybe that's what happened to Hillary. Once a liar, there is always the question, is this another lie, or, is it one of the truthful gems? There is always the suspicion that everything is a lie. Hence, once a liar, always a liar!


Seriously, you had to bring in politics? :sm16:


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> Seriously, you had to bring in politics? :sm16:


Why not? You know how the worm turns


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Seriously, you had to bring in politics? :sm16:


This topic had nothing to do with politics.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

We already have spin topics galore, Dewey Decimal System, cartoons, etc. Just another dogleg didn't seem out of line.

Happy New Year


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gheezi said:


> We already have spin topics galore, Dewey Decimal System, cartoons, etc. Just another dogleg didn't seem out of line.
> 
> Happy New Year


doglady's dogleg? :sm15:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> This topic had nothing to do with politics.


Which is why I replied to the post referring to Hillary as I did....


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

doglady's ? I know what a regular dogleg is, but what is doglady's? (I ask in a most friendly way.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gheezi said:


> doglady's ? I know what a regular dogleg is, but what is doglady's? (I ask in a most friendly way.)


She's another KPer who, perhaps wisely, started a contriversial topic awhile before Christmas, and didn't come back - or not often. Your use of the term 'dogleg' elicited my meaningless response. Sorry. I should know better than to allow myself knee-jerk reactions. :sm17:


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for your quick response. I don't have to try and go to sleep wondering....Dogladys?....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I LOVE knitting but HATE the drama. IMO jealousy, pettiness, lying and drama should NEVER be a part of a group of people who share a common joy.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I LOVE knitting but HATE the drama. IMO jealousy, pettiness, lying and drama should NEVER be a part of a group of people who share a common joy.


Agree, but I'm sure you've encountered 'competitive' knitters in your day. They knit faster, better, buy better yarn, have better taste, etc. And they aren't shy about letting you know it. I know of one knitting group that broke up because one person declared herself 'the best' knitter there and chose to alienate others with her constant lecturing to others. Sad but true. :sm13:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> Agree, but I'm sure you've encountered 'competitive' knitters in your day. They knit faster, better, buy better yarn, have better taste, etc. And they aren't shy about letting you know it. I know of one knitting group that broke up because one person declared herself 'the best' knitter there and chose to alienate others with her constant lecturing to others. Sad but true. :sm13:


Yes, sad indeed. I have seen it stated here occasionally some members never use "that nasty cheap yarn". I can understand wanting to work with the best yarn they can afford but calling cheaper yarn "nasty" is uncalled for. Thankfully the groups I have knitted with have appreciated the work of other members without being judgemental.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> Agree, but I'm sure you've encountered 'competitive' knitters in your day. They knit faster, better, buy better yarn, have better taste, etc. And they aren't shy about letting you know it. I know of one knitting group that broke up because one person declared herself 'the best' knitter there and chose to alienate others with her constant lecturing to others. Sad but true. :sm13:


OMG, what is wrong with some people? :sm25: :sm19:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Those are just braggarts and uppity snobs and nobody likes them. Brag about this.....Deborah Norvell Everday at Joanns this week for $1.99! I bought a bunch yesterday. 

I would like to ask the OP a question, though. I DID look at the Patons Classic Wool while I was there. I separated the end of the yarn, but pretty sure that I only counted 3 strands. The package has this classified as a "4" in weight. Is that correct? I know the 4 is sometimes referred to as a 4-ply yarn, and a lot of them are. Did I count the strands wrong?


----------



## Yarnity (May 21, 2016)

shermangirl said:


> Those are just braggarts and uppity snobs and nobody likes them. Brag about this.....Deborah Norvell Everday at Joanns this week for $1.99! I bought a bunch yesterday.
> 
> I would like to ask the OP a question, though. I DID look at the Patons Classic Wool while I was there. I separated the end of the yarn, but pretty sure that I only counted 3 strands. The package has this classified as a "4" in weight. Is that correct? I know the 4 is sometimes referred to as a 4-ply yarn, and a lot of them are. Did I count the strands wrong?


Wow! Could you be any more transparent? Aren't you the one who was waiting for this thread to die down? :sm16:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Well it is addicting. 
And my question was directed toward the original poster. After all the hullabaloo, I did as was suggested and actually looked at the yarn in question. I politely asked if my observation was correct and is this actually a 3-ply wool with enough loft to be considered a 4 in size ?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gheezi said:


> Thank you for your quick response. I don't have to try and go to sleep wondering....Dogladys?....


Just a little suggestion. Next time you want to discuss politics, or make a political statement, perhaps you should do so on a topic concerning that. This appeared as trying to cause another eruption. I rarely read KP because personally, I am sick of politics, and snot nose brats...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Well it is addicting.
> And my question was directed toward the original poster. After all the hullabaloo, I did as was suggested and actually looked at the yarn in question. I politely asked if my observation was correct and is this actually a 3-ply wool with enough loft to be considered a 4 in size ?


A yarn classified as a "4", can have any number of plies. Four, in the US, only designates the yarn as a worsted weight. Sock weight yarns are generally 4 ply but come nowhere near being in the category of a four. Loft is generally only a factor in yarns with a lot of "fuzziness", for lack of a better term, that impacts knitting gauge. A thin strand of mohair will knit up to a heavier weight yarn due to the loft, so you'll see mohair yarns that appear very thin but are still categorized as a 4/worsted weight. Most wool yarns do not have much loft so it doesn't impact the category of the yarn.

edited to add: The more plies a yarn has, the more labor intensive it is to produce and the more expensive it is to produce. I can spin "singles" (single ply yarns) all day long in any weight I desire but a plied yarn is more durable.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, true. And I'm finding this discussion very interesting. In a broader sense, it certainly doesn't have to relate only to yarn but can be a sign of similar behaviors on any topic. I run into a lot of people who seem to need to elevate themselves by lowering somebody else. It used to hurt me a lot. I'm getting to where it only hurts a little and am so thankful for that development on my part. I might live long enough to develop to the point it won't hurt at all. Maybe.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Wow.....can't believe 13 pages of posts on this mini-rant. It's no longer a "Mini." lol
> I've read the first few pages and a few posts on each page, and I apologize in advance, if I missed something in this thread that makes the situation a personal attack on the poster. While I appreciate the original post and the dilemma of how to handle this individual, I guess my first thought was "What difference does it really make?" Is it worth calling someone out for? If the person had done YOU (collectively, for the purpose of this discussion) no harm in puffing up her yarn purchases, for whatever reasons she has, then what's the big deal? I say "No harm, no foul."
> 
> I'm sure this thread will die down in a day or so, and I'll probably get flamed for this post, but it seems like the smallest of things gets blown completely out of proportion. No one knows the meaning of "Choose your battles," anymore.


 I appreciate your post, but I'm frequently tripped up by people with this kind of egocentric behavior. For some reason I never see it coming, and I can't get over being upset by it (though as I age, it is lessening). I never think of a response as I'm gobsmacked by such rudeness, so it's like a gathering of kindred spirits to discuss similar events with others.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> A yarn classified as a "4", can have any number of plies. Four, in the US, only designates the yarn as a worsted weight. Sock weight yarns are generally 4 ply but come nowhere near being in the category of a four. Loft is generally only a factor in yarns with a lot of "fuzziness", for lack of a better term, that impacts knitting gauge. A thin strand of mohair will knit up to a heavier weight yarn due to the loft, so you'll see mohair yarns that appear very thin but are still categorized as a 4/worsted weight. Most wool yarns do not have much loft so it doesn't impact the category of the yarn.
> 
> edited to add: The more plies a yarn has, the more labor intensive it is to produce and the more expensive it is to produce. I can spin "singles" (single ply yarns) all day long in any weight I desire but a plied yarn is more durable.


Thank you for this explanation. So the "4" really has no significance regarding plies, and you really would have to untwist the yarn to count the plies. I am only asking because I saw a reference to the Patons Classic as being 4-Ply.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

shermangirl said:


> Thank you for this explanation. So the "4" really has no significance regarding plies, and you really would have to untwist the yarn to count the plies. I am only asking because I saw a reference to the Patons Classic as being 4-Ply.


Sorry to butt in here on your conversation, but that was what first led me to ask about it. I'm glad I'm not the only one trying to learn more about this yarn. Thank you.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Just a little suggestion. Next time you want to discuss politics, or make a political statement, perhaps you should do so on a topic concerning that. This appeared as trying to cause another eruption. I rarely read KP because personally, I am sick of politics, and snot nose brats...


Sorry. Your comment about once a liar, always a liar was too good to pass up.

Edit to add...over and out!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

shermangirl said:


> Thank you for this explanation. So the "4" really has no significance regarding plies, and you really would have to untwist the yarn to count the plies. I am only asking because I saw a reference to the Patons Classic as being 4-Ply.


IF a yarn has plies you can untwist them but Roving yarns are single ply and very easy to distinguish from plied yarns. Spud & Chloe is a plied yarn and not on any website that sells this yarn is it described as a "roving" yarn. It's simply a 2ply yarn that is very easy to distinguish from a roving yarn.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Ok. Thanks. So the Patons Classic Wool IS a 3-ply.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Ok. Thanks. So the Patons Classic Wool IS a 3-ply.


Some Patons Classic wool is 3 ply


----------

